# Prayer Request Thread



## Kevin001

I thought it would be nice if this section had a prayer request thread. 0


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that God helps me figure out my financial issues.


----------



## Farideh

Pray that my health is okay. I had to get another blood test because the doctor recommended it. 

I will pray for your financial issues, Kevin. More power to you.


----------



## Kevin001

Farideh said:


> Pray that my health is okay. I had to get another blood test because the doctor recommended it.
> 
> I will pray for your financial issues, Kevin. More power to you.


Thanks, I will pray for you as well.


----------



## knightofdespair

I don't even know what to pray for anymore. The stuff I want feels like God doesn't care about and obviously I'm not on the same page as him so whatever... I give up. I'm just sick of being stuck in limbo forever with no way to make life meaningful.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my mom makes smarter decisions financially. She really needs guidance.


----------



## Andres124

I will make mention of you in my prayers for you Kevin and Farideh. God bless guys.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI

Pray for me if youd like, I need all the help I can get ha


----------



## munir

Pray that God help me help others


----------



## odetoanoddity

Pray that my father gets his liver transplant soon. He was actually called last week to the hospital, but it was a false alarm since that particular donor's liver was no good.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I prayed for you guys.

Pray that God gives me the strength to keep improving my life. I'm so afraid I will fall back into severe depression.


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

Please pray that when I go to my psychiatrist tomorrow she may put me on the right medication, because right now I'm emotionally unstable.
I just want to feel better :/


----------



## M0rbid

I have lust problems. Pray for me bro and sis.


----------



## Andres124

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ I prayed for you guys.
> 
> Pray that God gives me the strength to keep improving my life. I'm so afraid I will fall back into severe depression.


Hey Kevin, you mentioned being afraid of falling into severe depression. I recommend you to pray a lot, grow your relationship with Christ. Talk to him as if you were talking to someone physically. Just remember God is always present even when at times we may not feel his presence. Also read the Scriptures daily and I encourage you to meditate on any verses that caught your attention. I recommend you start in the gospel of John. Do you go to church? do you go to any Bible studies?


----------



## Kevin001

Andres124 said:


> Hey Kevin, you mentioned being afraid of falling into severe depression. I recommend you to pray a lot, grow your relationship with Christ. Talk to him as if you were talking to someone physically. Just remember God is always present even when at times we may not feel his presence. Also read the Scriptures daily and I encourage you to meditate on any verses that caught your attention. I recommend you start in the gospel of John. Do you go to church? do you go to any Bible studies?


Thanks, I don't at the moment. I will keep your advice in mind.


----------



## findyourself

Dear friends, I'll pray for you all before I go to bed. 

Please pray that I find happiness despite my lust, envy and yearning for love. Each and every Christmas that passes I realize that true love is what I want more than anything but it is the one thing that cannot be obtained easily. 

Please pray for my soul, for I have sinned.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom is sick (bronchitis I think) please pray that she heals fast.


----------



## givinganonion

I pray to be able to treat day-to-day responsibilities with more respect and avoid using the fear of imperfection to put them off. I'm a big procrastinator.

Hi again and thanks for making this thread =)


----------



## Gichigami

Pray that I can start a relationship with Jesus. I've tried before but I've always failed. I'm concerned for my soul.


----------



## Maverick34

Cool thread  Pray that I find a girlfriend or she finds me (please heartfelt prayers only haha)


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

I'm about to start my evening prayers so I'll try to remember you all in them. But please pray for me because I honestly feel so confused about who I am and what I believe, and whether I believe in God or not. I still pray but I'm just so confused. Thank you.


----------



## anxietykills95

Praying for you Kevin. I pray that I get out of homelessness soon. It is really wearing me down.


----------



## Maverick34

PLEASE all of you, pray for a very nice member of ours here. She is going through a very tough time right now. She is a special person

Thank you


----------



## tehuti88

I'm not Christian, and I don't so much pray as try to keep people in my thoughts (I'm not sure how helpful prayer is anyway), but I do believe in God so I hope it's okay for me to post here. I guess asking for this can't hurt, at least.

*Please keep me in your thoughts as I try to physically get better.* Nothing has worked so far and I'm getting desperate.  I have only a few options left, and the next-to-last one is pretty drastic but is looking more and more appealing every day. (Don't worry, I'm not talking about THE last option, yet.)

If any one of those, including the drastic option, works, I'll be so grateful.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I prayed for the last few posts, God is with you guys. Hang in there.

Please pray that I can strengthen my relationship with God. My relationship with God is so shaky right now.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ I prayed for the last few posts, God is with you guys. Hang in there.
> 
> Please pray that I can strengthen my relationship with God. My relationship with God is so shaky right now.


0


----------



## Kevin001

I'm pretty sick at the moment, pray that I get better soon.


----------



## StrongerthanYesterday

Prayed for you all when I went to church yesterday. Will continue to do so.
Please keep my brother in your prayers. 
He is having a hard time right now with anxiety/depression, he was going to treatment but now is refusing to go. 
Pray that he can get the help he needs. Thank you.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> I'm pretty sick at the moment, pray that I get better soon.


Hope you feel better fast man! 0


----------



## Maverick34

God, please watch over her while I sleep. Thank you for everything


----------



## rosecolored

Gichigami said:


> Pray that I can start a relationship with Jesus. I've tried before but I've always failed. I'm concerned for my soul.


Praying! I suggest reading the New Testament.

Romans 10:17 So then faith comes by hearing, and hearing by the word of God.


----------



## findyourself

Dear God, thank you for my loved ones and blessings in our life and help me overcome lust. Please heal my heart that is crying for love and for all of you. Pray that this wicked world doesn't turn us evil. 
Amen, Lord.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I continue to improve. I'm so scared I might relapse.


----------



## Unkn0wn

knightofdespair said:


> I don't even know what to pray for anymore. The stuff I want feels like God doesn't care about and obviously I'm not on the same page as him so whatever... I give up. I'm just sick of being stuck in limbo forever with no way to make life meaningful.


I pray, in Jesus' name, that God continues to help you and that you feel in your gut that He is always on your side.

Please pray for me that I live in the present moment, and not in my head anymore.
Amen.


----------



## knightofdespair

Unkn0wn said:


> I pray, in Jesus' name, that God continues to help you and that you feel in your gut that He is always on your side.
> 
> Please pray for me that I live in the present moment, and not in my head anymore.
> Amen.


I don't though, I feel like my whole life has been a wrong, pointless existence that didn't have any real purpose or reasoning behind it. I feel like the stuff that actually matters to me is forever barred from me due to student loans and age and a larger than fair share of bad luck.


----------



## millenniumman75

findyourself said:


> Dear God, thank you for my loved ones and blessings in our life and help me overcome lust. Please heal my heart that is crying for love and for all of you. Pray that this wicked world doesn't turn us evil.
> Amen, Lord.


Lord -please watch over FY's eyes. May his mind be focused on you and YOUR qualities, not those of this world. Please give him discernment to sort out the Truth versus the lies that come his way......Amen.


----------



## findyourself

millenniumman75 said:


> Lord -please watch over FY's eyes. May his mind be focused on you and YOUR qualities, not those of this world. Please give him discernment to sort out the Truth versus the lies that come his way......Amen.


Thank you, my friend. I'll pray for you and all the good people in this world as well tonight.


----------



## andretti

pray for me if you can . i do believe in god . im of christian belief. i think i have cancer. ive been sick since christmas . i dont know how much time i have left but im not right. i havent felt like myself for a long time and im praying myself but im scared. Thats on the real.

I dont want to die but if thats in my cards i cant do nothing about it. Im just worried about my daughters because they have no one else but me. That is what worries me the most. i dont have the best insurance so everything super slow but if i do find out that im terminal . i think ill take my life . i dont want to suffer. 

thank you .


----------



## millenniumman75

andretti said:


> pray for me if you can . i do believe in god . im of christian belief. i think i have cancer. ive been sick since christmas . i dont know how much time i have left but im not right. i havent felt like myself for a long time and im praying myself but im scared. Thats on the real.
> 
> I dont want to die but if thats in my cards i cant do nothing about it. Im just worried about my daughters because they have no one else but me. That is what worries me the most. i dont have the best insurance so everything super slow but if i do find out that im terminal . i think ill take my life . i dont want to suffer.
> 
> thank you .


Lord,

We bind the spirit of fear - of the unknown and of any illness. If a professional opinion is needed, may Andretti have the courage through you to seek a doctor who will be able to determine if anything is wrong, cancer or not. Until then, I pray for healing and protection from fear. 
You have not given us the spirit of fear, but of power, of love, and of sound mind.

Amen


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I find work soon.


----------



## Maverick34

Maverick34 said:


> PLEASE all of you, pray for a very nice member of ours here. She is going through a very tough time right now. She is a special person
> 
> Thank you


BUMP... & may all your prayers be answered peeps


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I prayed.

Pray that God takes control of my life. I'm so lost right now.


----------



## Kevin001

Please pray that this new facial cyst on my face goes away. I can't handle another surgery.


----------



## GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie

^^^
I think it's an old post but I'll pray for you anyway.

It's probably kind of trivial sounding, but I got a new job at the zoo doing maintenance (Something I've never done before, but they're willing to train me). I'm just worried about how well I'll do. Thanks to any one that does pray for me.


----------



## Dark Jewel

I pray that my grandma can overcome her cancer.


----------



## Kevin001

GeorgeCostanzaTheMovie said:


> I think it's an old post but I'll pray for you anyway.


My situation is still very relevant, thank you.

I will pray for you guys as well.


----------



## findyourself

Please pray that God saves me from sin and wickedness of this world, that he takes away my fear and insecurity that he blesses and walks with all who love and pray to him. 

Goodnight.


----------



## millenniumman75

findyourself said:


> Please pray that God saves me from sin and wickedness of this world, that he takes away my fear and insecurity that he blesses and walks with all who love and pray to him.
> 
> Goodnight.


You got it!

I pray that strongholds be broken.


----------



## Kevin001

There is a user here who is really struggling please pray that she overcomes her current obstacles.


----------



## Maverick34

Prayers for her


----------



## nepnep247

pray that purple heart sends me to planeptune


----------



## Kevin001

Please pray that I find work soon. It seems like I'm praying for that daily but I know God has me regardless.


----------



## Maverick34

Prayers that you find a job asap Kevin 0


----------



## Maverick34

Please pray that I move out of my current residence this year! Thank you peeps


----------



## Kevin001

^^ everyone is in my prayers.

Pray for my mom she has been sick the last couple of days.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ everyone is in my prayers.
> 
> Pray for my mom she has been sick the last couple of days.


Prayers for your Mom's health Kevin 0


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick34 said:


> Prayers for your Mom's health Kevin 0


Thank you.


----------



## tea111red

Can someone please pray that I somehow find someone to be good friends w/ or something? I am desperate......it hurts feeling so lonely and for so long. Thanks.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

tea111red said:


> Can someone please pray that I somehow find someone to be good friends w/ or something? I am desperate......it hurts feeling so lonely and for so long. Thanks.


Prayer sent.


----------



## tea111red

lilyamongthorns said:


> Prayer sent.


Thank you.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Please pray that I find work soon. It seems like I'm praying for that daily but I know God has me regardless.


He is making things happen on the other end. Stay faithful. It will come around.


----------



## ingsoc3125

I'm sorry if this is too sensitive or personal to mention here, but someone really close to me is experiencing gender dysphoria, and it's taking an enormous toll on them and their family. Please, I don't want to debate or anything. Just pray for God to give this person and their family the peace and happiness that they need.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> He is making things happen on the other end. Stay faithful. It will come around.


Thank you.



ingsoc3125 said:


> I'm sorry if this is too sensitive or personal to mention here, but someone really close to me is experiencing gender dysphoria, and it's taking an enormous toll on them and their family. Please, I don't want to debate or anything. Just pray for God to give this person and their family the peace and happiness that they need.


I will pray for them. I think everything will work out how its supposed to be.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I will pray for them. *I think everything will work out how its supposed to be.*


Yes - that means you won't have to resort to doing what Chippendale, Jr. is doing to make money.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes - that means you won't have to resort to doing what Chippendale, Jr. is doing to make money.


Omg, he gets enough attention. He doesn't need to be brought up in the prayer thread, lol.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Omg, he gets enough attention. He doesn't need to be brought up in the prayer thread, lol.


Add him to the prayer list. :spit


----------



## rosecolored

tea111red said:


> Can someone please pray that I somehow find someone to be good friends w/ or something? I am desperate......it hurts feeling so lonely and for so long. Thanks.


Praying that you find a close friend soon.

Please pray that I find a friend that I can go to church with and serve God with.


----------



## tea111red

rosecolored said:


> Praying that you find a close friend soon.
> 
> Please pray that I find a friend that I can go to church with and serve God with.


Thank you. I prayed for you as well.


----------



## rosecolored

tea111red said:


> Thank you. I prayed for you as well.


Thanks a lot :smile2:


----------



## andretti

millenniumman75 said:


> Lord,
> 
> We bind the spirit of fear - of the unknown and of any illness. If a professional opinion is needed, may Andretti have the courage through you to seek a doctor who will be able to determine if anything is wrong, cancer or not. Until then, I pray for healing and protection from fear.
> You have not given us the spirit of fear, but of power, of love, and of sound mind.
> 
> Amen


thanks man. i appreciate the prayer.

ive been feeling so much better. i dont know what happened. i felt like absolute crap for months. constant headaches , back pain , loss of appetite, itching all over my body especially when i would work out, fatigue. 
. i really thought i was going to die. i do still have health problems but i dont have cancer. thats what the doctors thought i had. which is what i thought i had. had an mri and upper endoscopy. i just have to change my diet drastically for life but im okay with that. 
i have severe case of gerd, gastritus, arthritis in my back and some other disease in my back but other then that im okay right now. im feeling 100x times better then i did when i made that post.


----------



## knightofdespair

I need a job really damn bad...


----------



## MoveAlong91

Please pray for me because my anxiety is something I can't live with anymore. I just can't. I know all of you feel the same, so I'll pray for you. I'll come back to the thread to pray for someone each week. Please pray for me. I'm just really depressed about my anxiety keeping me back, as we all are, and just pray that I can stop being angry at God because it's not his fault. Thank you.


----------



## tea111red

I need comfort and hope. Someone please pray for me. Thanks.


----------



## sajs

This should be called, "click here and go even more sad thread"


----------



## 1Pet57

andretti said:


> thanks man. i appreciate the prayer.
> 
> ive been feeling so much better. i dont know what happened. i felt like absolute crap for months. constant headaches , back pain , loss of appetite, itching all over my body especially when i would work out, fatigue.
> . i really thought i was going to die. i do still have health problems but i dont have cancer. thats what the doctors thought i had. which is what i thought i had. had an mri and upper endoscopy. i just have to change my diet drastically for life but im okay with that.
> i have severe case of gerd, gastritus, arthritis in my back and some other disease in my back but other then that im okay right now. im feeling 100x times better then i did when i made that post.


Yes! Thanks for the update!! I was wondering


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I will pray for you guys. 

Pray that my mom sticks to her exercise routine. She can't afford to gain anymore weight.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

sajs said:


> This should be called, "click here and go even more sad thread"


What do you mean?


----------



## The Starry night

Pray that people could think for themselves and could be deep thinkers and got some real education.


----------



## sajs

lilyamongthorns said:


> What do you mean?


That most of the things in this thread are really sad ?


----------



## Kevin001

Humesday said:


> thanks. I prayed for your mom.


Thank you, God bless you. She worked out again today I'm so proud of her.


----------



## naturemtn5

I don't know if I'll ever be comfortable discussing the detaiIs just yet as I'm embarrassed but I'm going through something so ridiculous that under normal circumstances I would laugh about it but now it's gotten out of control and I'm literally living as a shut in due to this whole thing. I tried explaining this to my boss a few days before I quit and my supervisors overheard and turned the whole thing into a mockery(which I knew they would) .
At one point I was literally suicidal but am now in a better place.
Please pray GOd would guide me through this and help me to start leaving my apartment and enjoying life again.


----------



## naturemtn5

naturemtn5 said:


> I don't know if I'll ever be comfortable discussing the detaiIs just yet as I'm embarrassed but I'm going through something so ridiculous that under normal circumstances I would laugh about it but now it's gotten out of control and I'm literally living as a shut in due to this whole thing. I tried explaining this to my boss a few days before I quit and my supervisors overheard and turned the whole thing into a mockery(which I knew they would) .
> At one point I was literally suicidal but am now in a better place.
> Please pray GOd would guide me through this and help me to start leaving my apartment and enjoying life again.


Also please pray I let go of any anger I have towards the people involved. It literally took me a year or longer to figure this out and it's just now making sense why they did what they did but at the same time it's caused me so much grief I can't help but be bitter. Sorry to be so cryptic but I'm just so traumatized I can barely think about without crying let alone talk about it. 
Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I will pray for you.


----------



## naturemtn5

Thanks. Also decided I don't want to live as a shut in...this is ridiculous. Am gonna start going out again starting tomorrow. Please pray for this. Thank you and GOd bless.


----------



## tea111red

I really need help coping with this profound loneliness...it is just getting to be too unbearable and is sucking the life out of me. I really don't know how much longer I will be able to endure living like this. Please, someone pray for me. I really need help. Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying for you. You'll find someone. 

Please pray that I develop a tougher skin, I let too many things get to me that shouldn't.


----------



## tea111red

^Thanks, Kevin.  I prayed for you, too.


----------



## hoddesdon

OK, I do not usually do this, but I need to have a health-related procedure done shortly.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Prayer sent, Hoddesdon.


----------



## prznaroosak

Please pray that I can stop beating myself up over mistakes I've made. And to stop dwelling on embarrassing moments, or times I have said or done something I regret. That I can live in the present moment and forget the past.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Prayer sent, Prznaroosak.


----------



## Kevin001

Please pray that I learn to let go.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I find my way in life. Everything seems so hard. God help me .


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that I find my way in life. Everything seems so hard. God help me .


Prayers that you find your way man. Hang in there


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick34 said:


> Prayers that you find your way man. Hang in there


Thank you so much, means a lot.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed for you. I pray for you a lot, sucks that you are still suffering. The storm will pass though, I promise.


----------



## Tripolar

I pray that none of your prayers go unanswered and that your find peace in your heart. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## rosecolored

rosecolored said:


> Praying that you find a close friend soon.
> 
> Please pray that I find a friend that I can go to church with and serve God with.


This prayer was answered! I met a girl at this worship meetup in the park and she invited me to church the next day, and I went


----------



## tea111red

rosecolored said:


> This prayer was answered! I met a girl at this worship meetup in the park and she invited me to church the next day, and I went


I'm glad your prayer was answered. That's very good news. 

Also glad Kevin got a job (I saw that thread), too...since we are on the topic of answered prayers.


----------



## rosecolored

tea111red said:


> I'm glad your prayer was answered. That's very good news.
> 
> Also glad Kevin got a job (I saw that thread), too...since we are on the topic of answered prayers.


Thank you  I'm going to pray that yours gets answered, too.


----------



## Kevin001

rosecolored said:


> This prayer was answered! I met a girl at this worship meetup in the park and she invited me to church the next day, and I went


:yay



tea111red said:


> Also glad Kevin got a job (I saw that thread), too...since we are on the topic of answered prayers.


Yep, thanks. I'm kinda struggling with it but my prayer got answered.

I will continue to keep you in my prayers. :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

rosecolored said:


> Thank you  I'm going to pray that yours gets answered, too.





Kevin001 said:


> Yep, thanks. I'm kinda struggling with it but my prayer got answered.
> 
> I will continue to keep you in my prayers. :squeeze


Thank you to the both of you. I really, really appreciate it.


----------



## Kevin001

I have a friend who isn't doing too well, please pray for her.


----------



## 0blank0

Pray that we as Christians will stand up and help guide the non believers to Jesus.


----------



## tea111red

Please pray that I meet more believers and people that will help heal and guide me. 

Also, please pray that I cross paths with a good, genuine guy that believes in God and that I will be able to have the strength to put my SA aside to be able to develop something w/ him. Please pray that he is at least loyal, trustworthy, and someone I would feel comfortable confiding in and turning to when I need comfort.

Please, pray that I don't encounter any counterfeits or am left deceived. 

Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ prayed for you. God has a plan for you, I think everything will work out for you .


----------



## tea111red

Thanks again, Kevin. I always need prayers from others. I hope everything works out well for me soon, too. I reach dark places a lot and I'm afraid I will act on things because I feel so tormented inside.


----------



## aquariusrising

Horrible undiagnosed pain in my head I have had for so long. It's eating me in every way possible. I want to die so I don't deal with this anymore. But I feel so afraid of death. I would greatly appreciate to have that fear loosened, if God won't heal me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I prayed for you. Hang in there.

Please pray that my mom turns her life around. She is going down the wrong path and losing her faith.


----------



## tea111red

Prayed for you, aquariusrising. Hope you find some kind of relief. Also prayed for your mom, Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I will continue to pray for you, stay strong.

Please pray that I figure out my work situation.


----------



## tea111red

Thanks again, Kevin. I'm glad to have your help. 

You stay strong, too. I prayed about your work situation.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks.

Please pray for my uncle, he is dealing with severe back issues. He just had to take a force vacation from work.


----------



## StoicJester

Can you please pray for me? It has been a rough few weeks and I really need guidance. I really appreciate it.


----------



## tea111red

^Done.


----------



## StoicJester

Thank you so much. I'm the only Christian in my family and my SA makes it hard to connect to people at church. I'll pray for you as well.


----------



## tea111red

^Thank you. I appreciate that.


----------



## Kevin001

Guys could I ask you to continue to pray for a friend of mine, she could use it. Why do bad things always happen to good people?


----------



## StoicJester

Done. I don't know what your friend is going through, but some of the worst trials in my life opened some of the best doors. Never lose hope.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you so much, God bless you.


----------



## StoicJester

I just wanted to say thanks for the prayers! Everything got so much better yesterday!!


----------



## millenniumman75

Good to hear!

I need a prayer - too much to do in too little time. That's the usual, but it's bad this week - my car also broke down.


----------



## 629753

2offensive


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Really? Not sure what you're going through but I'll pray for you.

@millenniumman75 Praying for you. :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75

@*Kevin001* This is actually a good test for my anxiety. I am stepping up and making phone calls. I drive a Ford Mustang, but I ended up getting to a Chevrolet dealer...who said it would be best to go to a Ford dealer since my transmission is under warranty. Their Ford office told me that it could be TWO WEEKS before they could see my car! I had it towed to another dealer who could look at it today. I don't think the problem has anything to do with it, but cars are advanced these days.

Anyway, I just had it towed to a Ford dealer and had to follow up. I got to use my stepmom's AARP discount on the tow :lol. Now, with my car in the AutoICU, I should hear results from the CarEKG soon.


----------



## zarasmith

If anyone could pray for me, it would be greatly appreciated. 

Currently working at a job that is taking a huge toll on me physically and mentally. I'm sleep deprived and this job gives me severe anxiety, overall just exhausted. 

Also dealing with some nasty side effects from an antibiotic I took, developed long lasting joint & tendon pain, so I'm extremely worried about that at the moment and don't know if it's ever gonna go away.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I will pray for you tonight before I sleep. I so understand the job thing though.


----------



## millenniumman75

zarasmith said:


> If anyone could pray for me, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Currently working at a job that is taking a huge toll on me physically and mentally. I'm sleep deprived and this job gives me severe anxiety, overall just exhausted.
> 
> Also dealing with some nasty side effects from an antibiotic I took, developed long lasting joint & tendon pain, so I'm extremely worried about that at the moment and don't know if it's ever gonna go away.


 Prayer that the pain goes away in the name of Jesus! :yes



Kevin001 said:


> ^^ I will pray for you tonight before I sleep. I so understand the job thing though.


 You get a prayer, too, Security Guard. :lol
My car had a mass air flow sensor go bad. They warned me that if they did fix it, there would still be a chance that my wheels could fall off my car. the suspension, tie rods, and arms had to be replaced.

If you think about how many times the wheel turns for one mile.....then multiply that by 221,700 miles and you get a really big number - no wonder the arms wore out!


----------



## Kevin001

I have a friend that I haven't spoken to in awhile and I'm very worried. Please pray that they are ok. Last time I spoke to them they were struggling bad.....ugh.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> I have a friend that I haven't spoken to in awhile and I'm very worried. Please pray that they are ok. Last time I spoke to them they were struggling bad.....ugh.


Prayer to you and to him/her.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I'm praying for you and him.....again. Hang in there.


----------



## tea111red

My life feels so empty and meaningless, esp. after I come home from work. Please pray that I have a more fulfilling and meaningful life (or something along these lines). Also, that I have the strength and courage to do what is necessary to attain this. Thank you so much and I appreciate all prayers.


----------



## ThatOneMormonMomma

I pray that God gives me the strength to move through this difficult time with courage and strength. I also ask that God will hear all of your prayers and lift all of you up with blessings and love.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying for you guys

Just pray that I survive work this week.


----------



## tea111red

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!! I am extremely suicidal. I can barely cope with life right now and barely have any energy. I don't know what to pray for.


----------



## survivor000

tea111red said:


> HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PLEASE!!!!!!!!! I am extremely suicidal. I can barely cope with life right now and barely have any energy. I don't know what to pray for.


Sending calming energy, light, and prayer your way.

You don't have to pray. Just breathe deeply, slowly, and let time pass.


----------



## tea111red

survivor000 said:


> Sending calming energy, light, and prayer your way.
> 
> You don't have to pray. Just breathe deeply, slowly, and let time pass.


Thank you. I appreciate this. I'm very troubled.


----------



## survivor000

tea111red said:


> Thank you. I appreciate this. I'm very troubled.


*The brain is playing tricks on you. 
*
Let the storm pass as you breathe and ground yourself.

There is blue sky there, when the clouds dissipate.

Maybe write your thoughts down too.

Also, please see your doc and talk, when you can.


----------



## tea111red

The prayers have helped A LOT. Thanks again.


----------



## StoicJester

Still praying for you. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## Kevin001

Please pray that my family finds God again.


----------



## tea111red

^^I prayed for the both of you.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> ^^I prayed for the both of you.


Thank you. I pray everyday that your situation gets better. :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Thank you. I pray everyday that your situation gets better. :squeeze


Thank you...... it's so nice that you care enough to help me. I really do believe the prayers have helped. I have seen some good changes in my life (even though I reach really dark places sometimes and stuff I say at times may not reflect this.....getting better is just going to take time, I guess). I hope and pray for your situation to get better, too.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Ofc I care about you, lol. Thanks.


----------



## mmco

Hello everyone. I know I am new here but soon it's my birthday but I am so anxious that I started having panic attacks again. I am back with my parents and my dad is the most negative person ever. Please, send some prayers my way as I no longer know what is wrong with me, I am constantly popping benzos like candies. Thank you very much and God bless!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I'll pray for you before I go to work. Welcome to the forum btw.

Pls pray for this guy friend of mine. I haven't heard from him in awhile. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## mmco

Thank you and many blessings to you and your friend!


----------



## tea111red

I don't know how to receive God's love or feel it anyway. Please pray for me....thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you.


----------



## tea111red

^Thanks, once again.


----------



## Kevin001

Please pray for my sister. She is all alone in Dallas. She moved again, no one to help her, she is sick, crying, etc.


----------



## lilyamongthorns

Prayed for you guys mmco, tea111red, and Kevin001. Be blessed.


----------



## hoddesdon

lots of stress at the moment


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying for you. Hang in there bro.


----------



## JoelNZ

I pray for my own health and well-being. I pray for every member of the SAS community to have the strength to live their lives despite the anxiety. I pray for the well-being of my family and friends. I pray that the human race chooses kindness over hate, love over hate. Amen.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Please pray for my sister. She is all alone in Dallas. She moved again, no one to help her, she is sick, crying, etc.


How is she doing? It's a week later.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> How is she doing? It's a week later.


She is better .


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> She is better .


:yay


----------



## Kevin001

One of my friends is dealing with some severe pain, please pray for her.


----------



## Kevin001

I have a certain situation I'm dealing with, please pray God gives me a solution for it.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for her. Ofc you can ask for a prayer....that is why I made this thread. Prayer is so important/powerful.


----------



## Kevin001

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Thank you so much! According to last news she's getting worse so prayers is basically everything left to do because it seems like the doctors gave up on her already and a lot of other issues... But I believe there's still a hope as long as she's still alive. So enormous THANK YOU for praying with me!


Np, and yeah God does the impossible....there is always hope.


----------



## hoddesdon

Third time in the last little while.


----------



## Overdrive

Holy Bob Moog, please send me a Prophet 08 PE by ups, thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

Someone close to me is dealing with something, please pray it gets resolved.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Someone close to me is dealing with something, please pray it gets resolved.


Done.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Done.


Thanks situation seems to be under control .


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks situation seems to be under control .


:high5


----------



## tea111red

Can someone please pray that I get my priorities in order and start reading and studying more religious related material? I also need to read and study other educational stuff more, too. I really need my procrastination problems to diminish or go away asap. I have been struggling w/ this problem for a very long time and it has been something that has held me back a lot in my life. I am tired of not accomplishing what I want to in this life and feeling like a "failure."

Thank you and I appreciate any help.


----------



## tea111red

Can someone please pray that I get more order in my life and become more organized asap? Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying for you. I could use the same prayer.


----------



## tea111red

I prayed for you, Kevin. Hope you notice a difference in your life.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks.

Please pray that I get over this sickness fast.


----------



## seungwan15

I pray that God will help me stay positive in my job...i keep losing the passion to work because of SA


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I hope you're better. 

Pray that I stay positive no matter what. Life is hard but I just want to continue to see the good in everything.


----------



## millenniumman75

seungwan15 said:


> I pray that God will help me stay positive in my job...i keep losing the passion to work because of SA


 Lord, please turn the nerves into motivation, the fear into ambition, and anxiety to courage....Amen.



Kevin001 said:


> ^^ I hope you're better.
> 
> Pray that I stay positive no matter what. Life is hard but I just want to continue to see the good in everything.


 Lord - clean this man's mind :lol. Be with him throughout his day.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Lord - clean this man's mind :lol. Be with him throughout his day.


Thanks. :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

@nopersonoperating I saw your post......I'm praying for you. :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

^Thank you, Kevin. I'm grateful for your help and still appreciate all your past help.


----------



## tea111red

i need prayers for my sleeping problems (and low energy). it's helped make my life so difficult. please....thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying for you. :smile2:


----------



## tea111red

thanks, kevin....it seems like i've noticed a little difference. energy is still low, though (well, there's a slight improvement, but i still can't function like i need to).


----------



## Kevin001

^^ No problem, I've prayed for you countless times. I hope life is better for you these days. 


Please pray my family becomes nicer to one another, I just hate seeing the hostility and negativity.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ No problem, I've prayed for you countless times. I hope life is better for you these days.
> 
> Please pray my family becomes nicer to one another, I just hate seeing the hostility and negativity.


It's a tall order these days, but God is always in control no matter what....so, you got it!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks guys.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ God has you. If you really think about it, you are ok and will be ok.


----------



## Dan the man

That I get through these next two weeks.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying for you and I need the same prayer actually.


----------



## slyfox

Going to the dentist today for a second opinion on if I need a root canal. Any prayers or well wishes that he'll be able to give me a filling without deciding I need a root canal are appreciated.


----------



## Dan the man

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ praying for you and I need the same prayer actually.


back at ya


----------



## Kevin001

slyfox said:


> Going to the dentist today for a second opinion on if I need a root canal. Any prayers or well wishes that he'll be able to give me a filling without deciding I need a root canal are appreciated.


How did it go?


----------



## slyfox

Kevin001 said:


> How did it go?


Aside from him not numbing my mouth that well, very good. Previous dentist numbed too much and my jaw hurt for over a week. Guess I can't win when it comes to dentists numbing my mouth. The new dentist was able to do a filling. Glad I went to another dentist for a second opinion. The first dentist office would've caused me to lose the tooth or have a $1800 root canal/crown.


----------



## Kevin001

Just pray that this weekend goes well for me.


----------



## Dan the man

Pray we are all happy and anxiety/distress free this week.

Also that everything at work goes smooth for me until thanksgiving.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ omg yes....praying for that/you.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I get my health insurance stuff worked out.


----------



## tea111red

I just need prayers from others for God's will to be done in my life. Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying for you.


----------



## Riff Raff

Please pray that God will increase my finances. I have been living on very limited income for a long time and my life has been very hard because of it . 

thank you


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying for you.

Please pray again for my family they argue everyday, why can't they love one another....sigh.


----------



## Kevin001

Please pray that my student loan notice comes in soon, so worried.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that God helps me with a certain situation I'm dealing with....please.


----------



## Kevin001

Please pray for my family....so much negativity...sigh.


----------



## Kevin001

Please pray that my loved ones have a good Christmas. I've been trying so hard to make sure that happens. But I just don't know.


----------



## tea111red

i need to get out of my rut and get moving.....someone please pray for me. thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you.


----------



## tea111red

thanks, kevin.  i did the same for you.


----------



## wmu'14

Am struggling at work. I am super busy and already working a lot of overtime. 

I am scared.


----------



## Dreaming1111

I have prayed for all of the above.


----------



## ljubo

i need prayer from everyone for my acid reflux. please. i can hardly sleep.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you. I hope you were able to sleep. 

Pray that I don't get in trouble at work today, I think I might of messed up a refund last time and they might say something...ugh.


----------



## andretti

My health issue. Have so many issues. Finally getting approved to get surgery for my severe acid reflux. My teeth are so bad. Looking forward to the surgery and hoping I get and feel much better after it.. Also found out I have chronic gastritis and have to get yearly upper endoscopies because I'm a high disk for stomach cancer. Just want a chance to be normal once again.😢


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you bro. I've seen your pasts posts about your issues.


----------



## tea111red

i guess this is maybe a stupid thing to ask for prayers for, but i need help when it comes to getting around men on a regular basis....i'd just really like to find someone to be w/, long term. 

i don't know how to make this happen....i mean, in a way that's not way too uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ aww have faith, God has you. I'll pray he'll lead you to one.


----------



## tea111red

thanks, kevin......hopefully it's soon, lol.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I get my health insurance card in soon....I'll just be so relieved when I get it. Lady told me I should have it by now.


----------



## Dreaming1111

^ Prayers! Not sure I help but I try


----------



## Kevin001

^^ every prayer counts


----------



## crazypigs

Don't worry I'll say a prayer for you. Take everything as an experience. Any negativity or pressure. Take it as an experience / "I am leanring a new experience". Rather than making it the pin point in your life. Look at the things around you and try to appreciate the colours and things happening in that room. Appreciate rather than focus on the bigger picture. Enjoy the ride


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that me and my family become closer.


----------



## 8888

Praying Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks you so much. 

Pray I get over my sickness fast.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my uncle and mom rekindle their relationship.....the tension is so high around here, its ridiculous.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that God leads me in the right direction career wise.


----------



## tea111red

^done. i could actually use prayers for the same thing. thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed. 

Pray that God helps me heal fast.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I come to a decision on going full time or not. Just need less job stress in my life.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I remain humble no matter how much success I have in life. Can't forget whats important in life.


----------



## SFC01

Dear big fella, thanks for coming through on the court appearance thing! Please make Southampton FC beat Liverpool this Wednesday so we get to Wembley in the final of the English league cup - ignore any prayers from liverpool fans as they are all thieves. Cheers ears.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you guys. 

Pray that I can finally get my acne issue under control.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I survive work this week, get this med stuff sorted out, and remain positive throughout.


----------



## tea111red

:help


----------



## tea111red

Please pray for the unbelievers. Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying.


----------



## SFC01

SFC01;1088382106 Please make Southampton FC beat Liverpool this Wednesday so we get to Wembley in the final of the English league cup[/QUOTE said:


> Dear mighty one, many thanks for sorting the above - maybe you aren't a load of bull**** after all? Now onto Manchester United please - everyone hates Man Utd, even you I assume, so please make the mighty Saints win and then I may go to church....and I mean may. Ta Ta for now you beardy *******!!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Pls don't come in here to troll and disrespect God.


----------



## SFC01

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Pls don't come in here to troll and disrespect God.


Disrespect who ?

but fair enough, I leave you all to beg for help, I`m sure whoever will answer.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I get my medicine situation sorted out tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my mom and uncle can work things out.


----------



## CNikki

Not much of a prayer request... But if there truly is a God, only they can judge based on my past and current state. I don't know how it would all work out seeing that there's seven billion+ of us and how insignificant an individual makes out of a whole, but just to be on the safe side, I'm only going to go by that intuition.


----------



## Dan the man

Its not supposed to be very nice weather at all this part of the country tomorrow. So for safe travels


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying for you guys.



CNikki said:


> Not much of a prayer request... But if there truly is a God, only they can judge based on my past and current state. I don't know how it would all work out seeing that there's seven billion+ of us and how insignificant an individual makes out of a whole, but just to be on the safe side, I'm only going to go by that intuition.


Every single person is important in God's eyes. We're worth/mean so much.


----------



## Dan the man

A solid end to the week. Had a job interview as well this week so that that all works out one way or another.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I continue to improve and don't regress.


----------



## Dan the man

@Kevin001 Will do. Btw, thank you for starting this thread. It's the best one I've seen on this site


----------



## Kevin001

Dan the man said:


> @Kevin001 Will do. Btw, thank you for starting this thread. It's the best one I've seen on this site


Thanks. The power of pray is amazing. The more people that come together to pray the better. More glory to God when many people pray for the same thing. Some people are all alone and don't have any one that will pray for them so hopefully they can be less alone here and get prayers answered.

I think their was a study (at baylor maybe) where the more people that prayed for the same thing the higher the chance of it happening.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my mom (again) she is sooo negative and her mind is clouded.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I land a friend irl locally soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my training class goes well on Friday, I'm already freaking out about it.


----------



## seungwan15

I saw this video about a lot of Christians going to hell because of unrepented sins and this made me depressed lately. Also, the thought of going to hell even after knowing God terrifies me so much. Bc when you go to hell there is no hope and the fact that it is eternal suffering aches my heart. It also hurts me bc a lot of lost souls are going there daily. And i'm wondering if I'm rlly a Christian. I'm scared that when I face God, my fear of evangelizing will be brought up. And it will be some sort of disobedience. I pray that God will enlighten me on this issue. It bothers me so much.


----------



## Kevin001

@seungwan15 As long as you have repented and taken Jesus as your lord savior you should be ok. You can always turn your life to Jesus Christ. Just continue to pray and God will lead you. :squeeze


----------



## porter

Hi seungwan15, my prayer for you is that God will open your eyes to the Truth; the Truth that sets us free from fear of man-made doctrines such as eternal torture. If you are serious about being enlightened have a look at these. It just could be the answer to your prayers.

https://bible-truths.com/23-minutes-in-hell.html - Hell is a Christian Hoax

L. Ray Smith debunks the Christian doctrine of an eternal hell while giving 
a Scriptural critique and commentary on New York Times best-selling book:

"23 Minutes in Hell" 
By Bill Wiese

https://bible-truths.com/lake16-D1.htm -The "Christian hell" is a Christian HOAX


----------



## millenniumman75

@porter - the biggest lie of all is the one that says Hell doesn't exist. It does and believing a lie is not worth losing one's soul.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I do more to help people, there is so much more I could be doing.


----------



## hoddesdon

I have a problem with a certain person who has come to loom large for me, but there is what appears a considerable roadblock; so far no answer despite doing so myself daily.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying for you.


----------



## millenniumman75

hoddesdon said:


> I have a problem with a certain person who has come to loom large for me, but there is what appears a considerable roadblock; so far no answer despite doing so myself daily.


Praying fo clear direction in this!!!!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my family becomes more positive, seems like I pray for this the most these days.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I find a nice local friend soon.


----------



## Kandice

Pray that I do well on my interviews and get the job.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I do more for people, feel like I could be helping more.


----------



## sas62759

Pray that I can get over my addiction to pornography, and that I hadn't strayed too far from the Lord.
I look at way too much, just all types.


----------



## RagnarLothbrok

Please pray for Scotland to beat England in the rugby tomorrow, we're going to need some divine intervention.


----------



## Kevin001

Praying for you guys....speaking of sports pray that UNC beats Duke in a few hrs.


----------



## Going Sane

Lord bring some sanity into my life. Amen


----------



## himemiko

Praying that I'll be free from my health problems. I don't want to burden my family any longer because of my anxiety. I also pray that I will find some true friends in real life, who could understand and accept me regardless of my flaws.


----------



## waterfairy

Pray for my brother. He's dealing with some serious emotional issues and idk what to do to help him 

And no more nocturnal panic attacks. I had my second one last night, and God I felt like I was having a heart attack. I probably shouldn't have stopped taking my meds.

On a lighter note, pray that I'll keep all of my A's this quarter. Finals are in a couple of days and I have so much left I still need to study :afr What was I thinking taking 18 units?


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you guys, keep your faith strong.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I gain my independence and get my own place.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I can get my acne under control for good. Life would be so much easier for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that if my mom leaves for vacation everything will work out for me.


----------



## tea111red

^^I'll pray for God's will to be done.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you

Pray that my acne issues get under control....feel like people are judging me for it.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Thank you
> 
> Pray that my acne issues get under control....feel like people are judging me for it.


Nobody's judging you. We all have breakouts.


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Nobody's judging you. We all have breakouts.


No most people have regular acne at best but thanks. :smile2:


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> No most people have regular acne at best but thanks. :smile2:


I still have bad acne myself.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for your friend.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I get my hair/scalp issues under control.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my mom who is dealing with bad knee pain.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I give back more, I feel like I could being do a lot more for people.


----------



## sad1231234

Please pray for God to withhold the rain today, im going to the beach to get a sun tan.


----------



## C808

I pray everything is okay for everyone & peace on Earth <3


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my family be smarter with their money, gambling doesn't help.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I make my life simpler I'm way too stressed.


----------



## millenniumman75

Please pray that people remember how important these three days have been!!!!!


----------



## Kevin001

millenniumman75 said:


> Please pray that people remember how important these three days have been!!!!!


:ditto


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that work goes well for me today.


----------



## Kevin001

Once again please pray for my skin issues...sigh.


----------



## sometimeslonely

Pray that everyone can get away from any cause of negativity in their lives.


----------



## Nitemair13

Pray for me and my family. My mother is going on a trip with her sister and it has me worried and anxious because it's so far. (Yes I'm protective). So please pray for a safe trip and for me not to lose my mind. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you and your family.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I find more positive people to talk to and be around.


----------



## millenniumman75

Nitemair13 said:


> Pray for me and my family. My mother is going on a trip with her sister and it has me worried and anxious because it's so far. (Yes I'm protective). So please pray for a safe trip and for me not to lose my mind.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Your posts are still coherent a week later.
How did the trip go?


----------



## johawN88

pray my ex is a good mother to our kids


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend who just had a relapse after 5yrs. SH.


----------



## Nitemair13

millenniumman75 said:


> Your posts are still coherent a week later.
> How did the trip go?


She got back last night, safe and sound. She had fun but none of us seem to have slept fully so we've all crashed.

Thank you for your prayers, and please know that I am praying for all of you as well.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## millenniumman75

Nitemair13 said:


> She got back last night, safe and sound. She had fun but none of us seem to have slept fully so we've all crashed.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers, and please know that I am praying for all of you as well.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Good to hear.......anticipatory anxiety is always worse than the event itself.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my friend is ok, pls.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my family, so much negativity going on.


----------



## millenniumman75

Hang in there, @Kevin001

Pray for my confidence to push through old SA issues.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you, I will .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my little sister who is going through typical teenage issues. Acne, feels out of shape, feeling unwanted. She is really sad atm.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my coworker who's mom might have to be put on life support. She has cancer and isn't doing well. He takes care of her and his little sister, dad is out of the picture. Losing her would crush him.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my coworker.....again. He missed work today. I think his mom died and was brought back and is barely hanging on so pray God watches over her and him. Just really feel for the guy. Such a good guy.


----------



## Kevin001

Golden Wheat said:


> Praying for your intentions, Kevin.


Thank you! Missed you! :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I learn how to open up more, I'm so closed off.


----------



## komorikun

Pray that my stepmother dies soon.


----------



## tea111red

if god exists, then i need prayers for how to cope w/ having no help and living on the streets. i really just want to kill myself instead. i don't want to try to survive that life. i am already drowning in other problems.


----------



## tea111red

i'm having an extremely hard time believing in god right now.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> if god exists, then i need prayers for how to cope w/ having no help and living on the streets. i really just want to kill myself instead. i don't want to try to survive that life. i am already drowning in other problems.





tea111red said:


> i'm having an extremely hard time believing in god right now.


Learn to give all your worries and issues to him, trust in him and have no fear. I'll continue to pray for you.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Learn to give all your worries and issues to him, trust in him and have no fear. I'll continue to pray for you.


thanks, kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my appointment goes well this morning.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I can help more people despite my anxiety trying to hold me back.


----------



## Kevin001

Please pray for my family, so many issues.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I quit some of my bad habits.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I find my way and become more independent.


----------



## Kevin001

Sister just texted me showing me a facebook post from a guy I knew in school. He is feeling suicidal please pray for him.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my mom, her gambling problem is so bad don't know what to do anymore.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I always put God first.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I can make a decision on accutane soon. Just so many risks and other factors but clear skin would be amazing.


----------



## naes

Please pray for me to be able to get boners again while not having to be off medicine. Thanks!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Hmm I will...must be rough.


----------



## naes

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Hmm I will...must be rough.


It actually really sucks, as vain as it might sound... idk maybe it is for the good right now though... I feel like i'd probly just hookup with girls if i culd get hard again. I know that isn't what i really want either. I guess a better prayer wuld be to give me strength and to help me thru this part of my life so that i can find the women who i am truly meant to be with. That is actually what i REALLY want. It is just... when you have been lonely for so long it really hurts and you don't want to wait any longer...


----------



## Kevin001

naes said:


> It actually really sucks, as vain as it might sound... idk maybe it is for the good right now though... I feel like i'd probly just hookup with girls if i culd get hard again. I know that isn't what i really want either. I guess a better prayer wuld be to give me strength and to help me thru this part of my life so that i can find the women who i am truly meant to be with. That is actually what i REALLY want. It is just... when you have been lonely for so long it really hurts and you don't want to wait any longer...


I'll pray for you bro. I hope you can wait for what God has for you .


----------



## naes

Kevin001 said:


> I'll pray for you bro. I hope you can wait for what God has for you .


Thanks bro i really appreciate it <3 It just has been more difficult lately, but no1 said life was supposed to be easy so I guess in that sense i am prepared.


----------



## Crisigv

Please pray for my grandmother who is having a procedure done that can be dangerous. If done well, she can feel a lot better.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Tbh I don't pray at all nowadays and I lost my faith.

But please, somebody pray for my mother who's in the intensive care unit now. She's in dangerous situation for her life and health.


----------



## SorryForMyEnglish

Crisigv said:


> Please pray for my grandmother who is having a procedure done that can be dangerous. If done well, she can feel a lot better.


Praying for your grandmother


----------



## Rollergirl6

Pray for the refugees all over the world fleeing from violence and war.


----------



## Crisigv

SorryForMyEnglish said:


> Praying for your grandmother


Thank you. She made it through okay. Now we to see how she is when she comes around.


----------



## Kevin001

Praying for you guys.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my family finds God.....again.


----------



## beautifulbloom

Pray that God gives me a sign whether i should send a resignation letter on Monday or not


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh wow praying for you.


----------



## Going Sane

Pray for God to give me strength and resilience for my battles in life


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my meetup tomorrow goes ok so nervous.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I focus on the important stuff in life, I get distracted too easily.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I solve my transportation issues soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my derm appointment goes well on Monday.


----------



## tehuti88

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that my derm appointment goes well on Monday.


I've been seeing the medical frustrations you're going through, and know how bothersome that is so I hope you find some solution. :/

I would like to find a solution to my own medical issues.


----------



## Kevin001

tehuti88 said:


> I've been seeing the medical frustrations you're going through, and know how bothersome that is so I hope you find some solution. :/
> 
> I would like to find a solution to my own medical issues.


Thank you! :squeeze:squeeze:squeeze

Praying for you


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I stop stressing/worrying so much.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I keep my faith strong. Its so hard nowadays....feel like there are less Christians out there. So much bad stuff surrounds us.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that mom finds herself...finds God. She is really lost.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my friend's trip goes ok.


----------



## Maverick34

Pray my Mom & I relocate this year 0


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying for you .


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ praying for you .


Thank you... Prayers for you, your Mom and your friend


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I stray away from sinful things. Struggling with this.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I do more to help others.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my mom can fight her addictions.


----------



## MobiusX




----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I stray from temptation.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I remember whats important in life.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend's dad. He's having surgery tomorrow.


----------



## uziq

I hope this is the right place to put this. I'm in a very dark place. If anyone could say a prayer for me, I'd be forever grateful.


----------



## Chevy396

I need some money. And some sex.


----------



## Chevy396

finallyclosed said:


> I need some money. And some sex.


Sorry, I sound too much like a preacher here.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Trust in the Lord.....not sure if you were being sarcastic or not.

@uziq Praying for you .


----------



## uziq

@Kevin001 Thank you so much. You're such a kind soul as evidenced by this thread. Sending you blessings as well


----------



## Kevin001

^^ 

Pray everything goes well for my family this weekend.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I get to work on time tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't let the world change me.


----------



## lylyroze

Pray to get better in my head.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you.


----------



## AFoundLady

Please pray for my health and anxiety <3


----------



## kindhugs

This is one of the kindest topics I have seen around here. I have not prayed for some time now. I have started praying again recently, actually just kind of talking to Him about stuff to get rid of some of the burdens I've been carrying. And so I will also include you (your health and anxiety) in my prayers today.


----------



## Chevy396

I still haven't received the money and sex that I requested. What gives?


----------



## TheInvisibleHand

finallyclosed said:


> I still haven't received the money and sex that I requested. What gives?


You are hilarious,i wish i was funny like you .


----------



## Chevy396

TheInvisibleHand said:


> You are hilarious,i wish i was funny like you .


You are. Trust me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I make the right decision on church tomorrow.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

I have a binge eating problem which is destroying my health. Please pray for me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you bro.


----------



## Alleviate Suffering

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Praying for you bro.


Thanks I appreciate it.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I have a good week this week, been stressing out.


----------



## Alene

Prayer should be the key of the day and lock of the night.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I make the right decision whether I should go to church with this lady or not.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I don't have a lot of acne when the barber cuts my hair tomorrow....so embarrassing.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I can get ride of my scalp acne somehow and that my sister makes it home ok.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I get to work ok tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I remember to put God first in everything I do, been struggling.


----------



## Kevin001

My job is doing a charity thing where you give money out of your check to help others. I want to help but I don't have much and don't know how much to give. I just ask that God leads me in the right direction and gives me the answer I seek.


----------



## Chevy396

Somebody must have prayed for me halfheartedly. I got a little bit of money, but no sex.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that church tomorrow goes well for me. Nervous.


----------



## Kevin001

Golden Wheat said:


> Consider it done. Have a peaceful and blessed day


Omg! I've missed you! Thank you, God bless you too!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that God heals my acne, tired of dealing with this.


----------



## Sabk

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that God heals my acne, tired of dealing with this.


It may sound silly. But you can try lemon juice mixed with water. You apply it and leave it on for 15 minutes then rinse off.
I've read it was good for minimizing acne, breakouts and rashes. I was skeptical at first but there was a distinct difference after a week.

It's worth a try. Unless you have an allergic reaction, then stop.

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Sabk said:


> It may sound silly. But you can try lemon juice mixed with water. You apply it and leave it on for 15 minutes then rinse off.
> I've read it was good for minimizing acne, breakouts and rashes. I was skeptical at first but there was a distinct difference after a week.
> 
> It's worth a try. Unless you have an allergic reaction, then stop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Thank you! Might give it a try .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for a friend's father who is having test done to see if he has cancer.


----------



## FrickingShy

Pray for God to heal me emotionally. I'm tired of being a trainwreck every time I try to bond with people. I've been getting to know my pastor finally after 3-4 years of going to my church, its through work that we have a reason to talk now and its been over FB messenger. Now I feel so awkward in person because I know I'm no longer a face in the crowd and I'm so self-conscious I feel instinctively like a deer in the headlights everytime I see him and tbh I'm kind of trying to avoid him in person. I hate this, I have waited so long to have a relationship with my pastor that as more than the guy behind the pulpit, but it looks like I can't even handle that. Just pray for me, this isn't good and I can't fix myself.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you, God has you.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that God leads me in the right direction career wise.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that this wreck situation gets over fast and we can move on.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I get my schedule worked out at work.


----------



## 888401

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that I get my schedule worked out at work.


I'll be praying for you Kevin!

Pray that my overthinking will stop being so bad


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh it did get worked out . Praying for you.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you, keep your faith strong trust me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that everything goes well with this taxi thing today.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I come to a decision on this job thing and that I don't forget about God in the mist of everything happening.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I'm not working tomorrow, my family has agreed to go to church with me tomorrow so excited.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for all the Texas people dealing with flooding right now, pray that they are safe and provided for.


----------



## komorikun

komorikun said:


> Do you think my roommate is planning on having people over? He came home at like 11pm. There are tons of hotdog/hamburger buns on the top of the fridge. And there are tons of hotdogs and hamburger/steak patties in the fridge. Plus partially used up ketchup and mustard bottles.
> 
> My heart skipped a beat when I saw that. I really really hope these are just leftovers from whatever barbecue he went to today.


My prayers came true. My roommate did not have any people over. No barbecue on our balcony. I guess he plans on eating all 50 of those hotdogs and 50 hamburgers himself, LOL.


----------



## Kevin001

Please continue to pray for all the people affected by the Hurricane. Speaking of that I need to help out somehow even if its just by donating.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I flee from temptation.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my mom she isn't feeling good.


----------



## Kandice

Pray that I will get a better job soon and for my family's well-being.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that no one else in my household gets sick.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray again that I don't get sick...feel it coming on.


----------



## gthopia94

Pray for the people out in the east coast + Puerto Rico, including me & my family because of Hurricane Irma.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh wow ofc.


----------



## Kevin001

Neck still giving me issues pray for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for this lady at work. She suffers from a nerve disorder and says she cry every night after work.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for me I'm sick ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I get better soon. Sucks.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I'm able to make it to work and survive the whole shift.


----------



## Kevin001

Golden Wheat said:


> Praying you'll be well again soon :hug


:squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I remember to put God first in every decision I make.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I figure out this work situation soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my judgment doesn't get clouded and that I remember to put others first.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray the Lord gives me courage and strength to tell my other job that I'm leaving them tomorrow.


----------



## Alex4You

Pray that this poo won't rip my butthole open like yesterday.


----------



## ScythianHeretic

i pray , that lord O mighty heaven people don't mock me for simply who i am


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that church service at this new church is awesome tomorrow .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I stay away from temptation.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't get sick again.


----------



## Kevin001

Please pray my mom comes to the Lord and she gets a gentle heart.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend and her family who are struggling financially.


----------



## Kevin001

Lets please pray for all the people impacted by the Las Vegas shooting.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my family finds God, the negativity is crazy.


----------



## Nitemair13

Pray for my dad as his current job will end come April of next year and he's trying to find out what to do next. Pray for guidance and that he finds something that makes him happy. 

Also pray for me as this whole unknown factor of what he's going to do constantly wants to eat at me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Aww praying for you guys


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you guys . 

Pray that I'll be able to handle this full time work.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that church goes well today.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for forgiveness for me, I keep sinning ugh.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend's brother he isn't doing too well.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I always go to God before making decisions. Struggling with this, making bad choices.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I eliminate things that distract me from growing with the Lord.


----------



## fallenangel73

Please pray for me to have peace with my neighbor who is doing things to purposefully irritate me. I'm by myself and I just think its wrong for a man to bully a woman like this.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh wow definitely praying for you. Don't be afraid to get the authorities involved if its serious. God bless you.


----------



## Anxiety Is In the Past

Pray that I win the lottery


----------



## Fun Spirit

Anxiety Is In the Past said:


> Pray that I win the lottery


I want to win too: ) 
To help my family.


----------



## Fun Spirit

fallenangel73 said:


> Please pray for me to have peace with my neighbor who is doing things to purposefully irritate me. I'm by myself and I just think its wrong for a man to bully a woman like this.


Truly God see what this guy is doing to you. He won't have no luck. Be strong and may God help you.

And if this guy become a major issue or become a threat......call the cops on him.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I get my health insurance stuff worked out.


----------



## Kevin001

I need to be more obedient to God, really slacking ugh. Pray for me please.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yay praying for you.


----------



## Chevy396

I still haven't gotten laid. This thread is bunk.


----------



## Kevin001

Please pray for my mom....here money issues is getting out of control. In debt, writing hot checks, buying fast food daily, etc. 

Also pray for a coworker who is having trouble with her eyes and doctors can't determine whats wrong.


----------



## Maverick34

Kevin001, prayers for your Mom & $$$


----------



## Kevin001

Maverick34 said:


> Kevin001, prayers for your Mom & $$$


Thanks


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that this insurance stuff gets worked out.


----------



## wmu'14

That I can find a church and Sunday School that's a fit for me and I can learn and grow in Christ and fellowship and belief there.

Thank you Jesus


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I find a good place to baptize me soon. Got one option but looking for more kinda.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend who is really struggling right now mentally.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Pray I find a good place to baptize me soon. Got one option but looking for more kinda.


You better hurry. What if you die before you get it done? I'm just concerned about your soul is all.


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> You better hurry. What if you die before you get it done? I'm just concerned about your soul is all.


Baptism is not necessary for salvation .


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Baptism is not necessary for salvation .


That's what you think. What if you're wrong and the other interpretation is right?


----------



## Kevin001

finallyclosed said:


> That's what you think. What if you're wrong and the other interpretation is right?


Then I guess I'm wrong. But the majority of people would conclude we're saved by grace through faith alone not by works which baptism kinda falls into. I do know a few people who claim you need to be baptized though so.

But yeah idk I could be wrong but what I believe in. I'm so excited to get baptized though....kinda wanna cry lol.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kevin001 said:


> But yeah idk I could be wrong but what I believe in. I'm so excited to get baptized though....kinda wanna cry lol.


I was baptized by the International Church of Christ, 12 years ago now iirc. I was pretty different then, with more soul and heart. Weirdly enough, I have more faith now than I had then. Back then I lived the religious life, but my heart wasn't in it.


----------



## Kevin001

Scrub-Zero said:


> I was baptized by the International Church of Christ, 12 years ago now iirc. I was pretty different then, with more soul and heart. Weirdly enough, I have more faith now than I had then. Back then I lived the religious life, but my heart wasn't in it.


Get re-baptized?


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kevin001 said:


> Get re-baptized?


I've thought about it. But I will have to kick my life up a notch or three. Like I said, I've got more genuine faith now, but I definitely don't live the life of a Christian.

In the end, I think the Blood of Christ renews you constantly, so re-baptizing is kind of useless unless you take it as a kind of second vows for a wedding. Something figurative that does nothing other than re-energizing your faith. Like a holy Red Bull. Gives you wings...angel joke.

I don't know though. Still studying and still a lot to learn.


----------



## Kevin001

Scrub-Zero said:


> I've thought about it. But I will have to kick my life up a notch or three. Like I said, I've got more genuine faith now, but I definitely don't live the life of a Christian.
> 
> In the end, I think the Blood of Christ renews you constantly, so re-baptizing is kind of useless unless you take it as a kind of second vows for a wedding. Something figurative that does nothing other than re-energizing your faith. Like a holy Red Bull. Gives you wings...angel joke.
> 
> I don't know though. Still studying and still a lot to learn.


Oh ok I just thought maybe it would be good for you since you're now taking it more serious than before. Like a fresh start type of thing, know a few people who have done that.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Kevin001 said:


> Oh ok I just thought maybe it would be good for you since you're now taking it more serious than before. Like a fresh start type of thing, know a few people who have done that.


Thanks for suggesting it. I do take it more seriously, so If I have the opportunity I may do it. It's just a pain in the bottom finding a proper church especially with SA and being depressive. Not sure I'm ready to face that yet


----------



## discoveryother

please pray to Aphrodite. may she bring happiness and warmth and love to your life


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Then I guess I'm wrong. But the majority of people would conclude we're saved by grace through faith alone not by works which baptism kinda falls into. I do know a few people who claim you need to be baptized though so.
> 
> But yeah idk I could be wrong but what I believe in. I'm so excited to get baptized though....kinda wanna cry lol.


The majority of people believe a lot of things. Good luck though. I'm not being sarcastic either with the good luck wish. We need all the luck we can get if even one of these afterlife theories are correct.


----------



## Sus y

Kevin001 said:


> Baptism is not necessary for salvation .


I'm just wondering if all this is not right or old or mmhhh out of context? In which case would be good for me anyway.
-*Mark 16:16 *(World English Bible WEB) He who believes *and is *baptized will be saved; but he who disbelieves will be condemned.
-*Acts 2:38* (New English Translation NET Bible) Peter said to them, "Repent, and each one of you -*be baptized* in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins, and you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit
-*John 3:5* (World English Bible WEB) Jesus answered, "Most certainly I tell you, unless one is born *of water and spirit*, he can't enter into God's Kingdom!
-*1 Peter 3:21* (New Living Translation NLT)* And that water *is a picture of baptism, *which now saves *you, not by removing dirt from your body, but as a response to God from[a] a clean conscience. It is effective because of the resurrection of Jesus Christ.

And now... pray for me to win the lottery without playing it, I read playing the lottery is a sin, so, I need to win it without buying it, I know, I know it's complicated but miracles can happen. I'm all about faith.


----------



## Kevin001

Scrub-Zero said:


> Thanks for suggesting it. I do take it more seriously, so If I have the opportunity I may do it. It's just a pain in the bottom finding a proper church especially with SA and being depressive. Not sure I'm ready to face that yet


Yeah I feel you.



Sus y said:


> I'm just wondering if all this is not right or old or mmhhh out of context? In which case would be good for me anyway.
> -*Mark 16:16 *(World English Bible WEB) He who believes *and is *baptized will be saved; but he who disbelieves will be condemned.
> -*Acts 2:38* (New English Translation NET Bible) Peter said to them, "Repent, and each one of you -*be baptized* in the name of Jesus Christ for the forgiveness of your sins, and you will receive the gift of the Holy Spirit
> -*John 3:5* (World English Bible WEB) Jesus answered, "Most certainly I tell you, unless one is born *of water and spirit*, he can't enter into God's Kingdom!
> -*1 Peter 3:21* (New Living Translation NLT)* And that water *is a picture of baptism, *which now saves *you, not by removing dirt from your body, but as a response to God from[a] a clean conscience. It is effective because of the resurrection of Jesus Christ.
> 
> And now... pray for me to win the lottery without playing it, I read playing the lottery is a sin, so, I need to win it without buying it, I know, I know it's complicated but miracles can happen. I'm all about faith.


Haha

https://www.gotquestions.org/baptism-salvation.html


----------



## Sus y

Kevin001 said:


> Baptism is not necessary for salvation .





Kevin001 said:


> Yeah I feel you.
> 
> Haha
> 
> https://www.gotquestions.org/baptism-salvation.html


Why do you laugh of my references of bible? I don't get it. You can decided what to believe or what of the bible ignore or not, I guess, it's not my call...


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> Why do you laugh of my references of bible? I don't get it. You can decided what to believe or what of the bible ignore or not, I guess, it's not my call...


No I laughed at your last paragraph lol. I gave you that link because I'm multitasking right now .


----------



## Sus y

Kevin001 said:


> No I laughed at your last paragraph lol. I gave you that link because I'm multitasking right now .


Ok. Sorry I misread the thing. Anyway, you can pray for my petition lol.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I need prayer everyone. 
Can you just take a second and say 

"Lord can you help this person named Black As Day and her family." 

That is all. Just that sentence is enough. Even if you read the sentence as you are reading this post it still count.

Thank You.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you


----------



## Scrub-Zero

If anyone has time, I'll take a few prayers for less depression, more clarity and the will to change things that I definitely need to change soon. Like this week.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I listen to God more and to not be afraid of the unknown.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray these next couple of days go well for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend that is in and out of the hospital.


----------



## Sus y

Scrub-Zero said:


> If anyone has time, I'll take a few prayers for less depression, more clarity and the will to change things that I definitely need to change soon. Like this week.


I don't really pray but, here you have:
Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth.
3 John 1:2 KJV
http://bible.com/1/3jn.1.2.KJV
You are someone and someone beloved.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my mom softens her heart.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I find a way to/from work towards the end of next month and beginning of the year. So anxious.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend who is going though a rough time.


----------



## Dan the man

Kevin001 said:


> Pray I find a way to/from work towards the end of next month and beginning of the year. So anxious.


You got it


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you


----------



## Kandice

Pray that I'll get a tolerable job soon.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you now.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that our sink issue gets resolved by tomorrow sigh.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I get through this day ok, rough start.


----------



## thistea215

I pray that God lets a memory stop causing me anxiety. It honestly makes no sense why this certain memory haunts me either..perhaps because the person was so mean to me I don't know. Either way I want to move on. It's been 2 years.


----------



## Lostbeauties

What a nice thread! I pray to God that I find wonderful friends who understand me, and for the well-being of everyone in this forum, that we would all find what we're looking for. Amen.


----------



## Kevin001

Natalie460 said:


> What a nice thread! I pray to God that I find wonderful friends who understand me, and for the well-being of everyone in this forum, that we would all find what we're looking for. Amen.


Aww :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I remember to live for Him and not for this world.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that service goes well today, I'm excited since I missed last week .


----------



## caramelapple23

Pray for my marriage. Married for 21 years, and feeling lonely in the marriage due to a busy husband. He works 60+ hours a week. I've been feeling us 'growing apart' for the last few years- about 3 or 4 years. We don't have insurance for marriage counseling at the moment. I'm trying to spend more time with my female friends, going to bible study, and being less of a hermit. I'm trying to get rid of bad habits such as internet addiction.


----------



## Kevin001

caramelapple23 said:


> Pray for my marriage. Married for 21 years, and feeling lonely in the marriage due to a busy husband. He works 60+ hours a week. I've been feeling us 'growing apart' for the last few years- about 3 or 4 years. We don't have insurance for marriage counseling at the moment. I'm trying to spend more time with my female friends, going to bible study, and being less of a hermit. I'm trying to get rid of bad habits such as internet addiction.


Is he a believer? If you guys don't have Jesus in the middle then thats the issue. Nice song for you  Nothing Jesus can't restore.


----------



## caramelapple23

Kevin- he is a believer. In fact he's a more committed Christian than I am. He usually has to drag me to church. A lot of times, I don't want to go because of my SA.

Thank you so much!  I'll check out the song.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh ok hmm I think you guys can work it out, praying for you .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that everything works out regarding transportation issues. Really stressed.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my mom makes smarter decisions in life, she really needs help.


----------



## wmu'14

That my brain is able to calm down.


Kevin001 said:


> Pray that my mom makes smarter decisions in life, she really needs help.


Okay, I will pray that the Lord gives her some guidance too.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks praying for you as well.


----------



## starfire1997

knightofdespair said:


> I don't even know what to pray for anymore. The stuff I want feels like God doesn't care about and obviously I'm not on the same page as him so whatever... I give up. I'm just sick of being stuck in limbo forever with no way to make life meaningful.


Please don't give up. I know it's hard sometimes I feel like I'm stuck in a rut too and my life is going nowhere. I used to think God was just punishing me for awhile because I was such a terrible person. But God is there even when he feels far away. I hope things look up for you soon.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starfire1997

Gichigami said:


> Pray that I can start a relationship with Jesus. I've tried before but I've always failed. I'm concerned for my soul.


Jesus loves you, that's why He died on the cross for you. It's not what you do, it's what He did. Being a Christian doesn't mean never messing up, it means trusting that He forgives you and will get you through whatever you're going through. I means realizing just how much He loves you and trying to do better. Notice I said trying. It's hard sometimes. But I tell you I don't know how I would've gotten through what I've been through in one piece over the last couple years because of my severe anxiety. God gave me this sense of calm, that even when I'm freaking out and everything seems to be going wrong.... I know deep down it'll be okay. God bless you.... just let Him in
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

starfire1997 said:


> Jesus loves you, that's why He died on the cross for you. It's not what you do, it's what He did. Being a Christian doesn't mean never messing up, it means trusting that He forgives you and will get you through whatever you're going through. I means realizing just how much He loves you and trying to do better. Notice I said trying. It's hard sometimes. But I tell you I don't know how I would've gotten through what I've been through in one piece over the last couple years because of my severe anxiety. God gave me this sense of calm, that even when I'm freaking out and everything seems to be going wrong.... I know deep down it'll be okay. God bless you.... just let Him in
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my family goes to church this Sunday would mean a lot.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I come to a decision on my work and skin situation.


----------



## Ms kim

Prayer to stay focused. I get easily distracted sometimes & I'm not as focused as I need to be. I'll pray for you guys as well.


----------



## Ms kim

starfire1997 said:


> Jesus loves you, that's why He died on the cross for you. It's not what you do, it's what He did. Being a Christian doesn't mean never messing up, it means trusting that He forgives you and will get you through whatever you're going through. I means realizing just how much He loves you and trying to do better. Notice I said trying. It's hard sometimes.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Amen. We are justified by His death on the cross.



Kevin001 said:


> Pray that I come to a decision on my work and skin situation.


 what's wrong with your skin?


----------



## Kevin001

Ms kim said:


> what's wrong with your skin?


Bad acne....scalp folliculitis.


----------



## Ms kim

Kevin001 said:


> Bad acne....scalp folliculitis.


Are you drinking enough water and avoiding sweets?

I had to research scalp folliculitis. How hard is it to treat? I hope your anxiety isn't preventing you from seeing a dermatologist?


----------



## Kevin001

Ms kim said:


> Are you drinking enough water and avoiding sweets?
> 
> I had to research scalp folliculitis. How hard is it to treat? I hope your anxiety isn't preventing you from seeing a dermatologist?


I am......I've been seeing a dermatologist for years lol. Accutane is what they're pushing.


----------



## 917554

Pray for my soul. It needs cleansing from all anger, pain, jealousy and unclean thoughts. It's all hidden deep inside, even I can't reach it.


----------



## 917554

Pray I focus on the Word not the eyes and thoughts of man during service. I am going for God not for anyone else.


----------



## 917554

Pray my heart opens up to the Lord. I don't want to resist. Protect me from evil.


----------



## 917554

Pray that from now on I will meet good people. I feel lonely and unloved even around my nice family. I am grateful for them. Let my heart not be greedy.


----------



## 917554

Amen


----------



## 917554

Pray to God I will be able to get a tolerable job soon. I really need the money. I feel like it's straining the relationship with my mum. I love her very much but I feel she is acting more negatively towards me. It's hurting me inside since all I have is my family. Please pray for me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend who's manager is stealing hrs from her, she is scared she'll lose her job if she confronts her manager or talks to her boss.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I resolve these stomach issues I've been having.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I stop my bad habits.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my mom, she is so lost and going down the wrong path.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I hear from my friend soon, worried.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I feel better by tomorrow


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I'm much better before work sigh.


----------



## MusicAndNature FTW

Lately I've been praying for some way out of my current job that I absolutely despise in order to find something simpler. Not necessarily something I enjoy, mind you, just something that isn't terribly complicated and that doesn't make me feel non-stop anxiety no matter how accustomed to the job I get. Thanks to anyone that takes time out of their day to give me a little prayer.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I continue to heal and that today goes by fast.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I stay away from sinful activities and keep my eyes on the Lord.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my mom who caught my germs and is now sick.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for this young boy Ethan who is 15, he is struggling with porn, weed, and alcohol.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that everything works out for my baptism on Sunday.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I'm not outside tonight and that my baptism goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray everything goes well today.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my moms surgery goes well Wednesday.


----------



## fwmeditation

I'm worried about losing my job please pray for me


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Done 

Pray for my mom who is having surgery atm.


----------



## 8888

Prayed for you both.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my mom heals fast.


----------



## Chevy396

I guess pray for my Christmas wish, that I get to be some cute girl's Irish daddy for Christmas.


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Pray I dont do something stupid on Xmas.

Just another day, yes. but loneliness x20


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that everything works out and I don't stress too much.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that everything works out the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that we don't lose cable and internet Thursday.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I stay strong with my faith no matter what.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my friend will be able to help me with rides.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I survive the next few days.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend that might have pneumonia.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I always remember to be humble and gentle to others.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I make it through the day.


----------



## cloudfluff

Pray that my mom would stop being less aggressive, that less stress will be placed upon her. Also pray that I make good, lifelong, trustworthy friends in school and I pay my utmost attention in class. Thank you for this post! ^^


----------



## Sus y

Are you praying for my soul not to go to hell? I'm feeling it :O


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you guys. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my acne stays under control.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I remember to put others before myself.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend who is having issues at work.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my family are more loving towards one another.


----------



## tea111red

tea111red said:


> i guess this is maybe a stupid thing to ask for prayers for, but i need help when it comes to getting around men on a regular basis....i'd just really like to find someone to be w/, long term.
> 
> i don't know how to make this happen....i mean, in a way that's not way too uncomfortable for me.


wow! looking back, i see this prayer was answered. :lol i did indeed get put in a situation where i had to deal w/ men regularly. also met this guy i really like(d) and where the attraction seemed mutual? not sure if anything more will happen w/ him, at this point, though.

the circumstances of that situation did seem out of the ordinary....the way things played out just seemed really bizarre.

lol, very strange thinking about this.

anyway, hopefully this kind of thing happens again.


----------



## tea111red

tea111red said:


> i guess this is maybe a stupid thing to ask for prayers for, but i need help when it comes to getting around men on a regular basis....i'd just really like to find someone to be w/, long term.
> 
> i don't know how to make this happen....i mean, in a way that's not way too uncomfortable for me.





Kevin001 said:


> ^^ aww have faith, God has you. I'll pray he'll lead you to one.





tea111red said:


> thanks, kevin......hopefully it's soon, lol.


it took 6 weeks to happen.....

kind of encourages me for future things.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> it took 6 weeks to happen.....
> 
> kind of encourages me for future things.


The power of prayer is strong, I alone have prayed so much for you. But yeah keep your eyes on Jesus and you'll be ok .


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> The power of prayer is strong, I alone have prayed so much for you. But yeah keep your eyes on Jesus and you'll be ok .


thanks, kevin. i appreciate it.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that the next few days goes well for me.


----------



## TheMachine

I have 3 Prayer requests.

1. Pray for guidance from God this year and that He helps me figure what to do with my life. 

2. Pray that I continue to grow in Christ and that I form many friendships with fellow Christians. 

3. Pray that I meet my life partner this year or sometime soon.

Remembering that if it's His will, let it be done.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying 

Pray I stay sick free


----------



## Kevin001

I feel like God is testing me, testing my faith. Been a rough couple of weeks and I woke up sick today. Just pray I rest my faith in God and I get better.


----------



## TheMachine

Praying for you Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

Angelika7 said:


> SAS prayer community - can you pray for me please? Please pray that everything goes well in my life, in all areas, and that I'm happy, I belong, I'm safe, I'm well-liked, and life is beautiful me.
> 
> I'm wondering - how do you do these prayers? And do they work?


Are you not a Christian? The power of prayer is strong....the more people that pray on something the better chance of it happening.


----------



## Kevin001

Angelika7 said:


> Prayer is used for various religious traditions and spiritual people - you don't necessarily need to be Christian to pray.


True was just seeing if you were .


----------



## cinto

Praying for peace of mind for today, and tomorrow.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Are you not a Christian? The power of prayer is strong....the more people that pray on something the better chance of it happening.


Is that how it works? I was wondering why my prayers never get answered. I guess it's just a math thing.


----------



## Kevin001

solutionx said:


> Is that how it works? I was wondering why my prayers never get answered. I guess it's just a math thing.


Yup its been proving, that is why I created this thread so many of us can pray for one another.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I get over my sickness soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my family doesn't get sick because of me that would hurt so much.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I'm ready for work tomorrow.


----------



## Sus y

solutionx said:


> Is that how it works? I was wondering why my prayers never get answered. I guess it's just a math thing.


I'm seeing your old years to come, you are going to be going to a church and all that jazz. You come to this thread for a reason and it's not provoking, it's seeking. Is all well, don't worry, it's ok. :b


----------



## Chevy396

Sus y said:


> I'm seeing your old years to come, you are going to be going to a church and all that jazz. You come to this thread for a reason and it's not provoking, it's seeking. Is all well, don't worry, it's ok. :b


I'm afraid my seeking days are over, I'm pretty sure in my disbelief now. If I ever do go back to church it will be strictly for the business connections or the women.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray God finds a way for me....feel overwhelmed at times.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Pray God finds a way for me....feel overwhelmed at times.


:squeeze I will certainly do that. I hope everything gets better soon. hang in there!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks! :squeeze


----------



## fluorish

Pray for my mood to stay grounded and be installed for whatever God has planned for me.


----------



## fluorish

Aqua


Kevin001 said:


> Pray God finds a way for me....feel overwhelmed at times.


Prayed for you.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks and praying for you.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my skin issues clear up, looks like I'll have to miss my derm appointment again tomorrow.


----------



## vedavon8

trying to concentrate better get a new apartment with less mental triggers
keep faith that i can resolve problems without confusing mental attacks? want to understand i have the books

anybody wondering need help side advice books i read

Dianetics Mental Health by L Ron Hubbard
Power Of Now Eckhart Tolle

takes effort to keep trying

write in your computers your progress and journal how you feel and have safe dialogues
i have apache office software

i need prayer that i can feel comfortable with my life because theres been so much strange encounters happening trying to keep up is frightening


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying



Pray I get a haircut soon and that I solve my scalp acne issues.


----------



## Sus y

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Praying
> 
> Pray I get a haircut soon and that I solve my scalp acne issues.


Just wondering if you have ever tried not to pray about anything related to you beyond the most basic and only to pray for others? It got me curios.


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> Just wondering if you have ever tried not to pray about anything related to you beyond the most basic and only to pray for others? It got me curios.


Yeah I always pray for others . Not sure what your asking.


----------



## Sus y

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah I always pray for others . Not sure what your asking.


my question was if you have tried praying only for the most basic things for yourself and use all the prayers' time to pray for other people.


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> my question was if you have tried praying only for the most basic things for yourself and use all the prayers' time to pray for other people.


Yep


----------



## Sus y

Kevin001 said:


> Yep


Interesting, :b as I said, I was just curios...


----------



## Kevin001

Sus y said:


> Interesting, :b as I said, I was just curios...


:squeeze


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Not that I'm not working on it somehow, or praying for it myself, but pray for depression to go away, or subside a little.


----------



## 0589471

Scrub-Zero said:


> Not that I'm not working on it somehow, or praying for it myself, but pray for depression to go away, or subside a little.


Will definitely pray for that :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for me and my family....mom has to have knee surgery again something went wrong. Rough times but I'm trusting God, pray for us.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray everything goes well with my haircut this morning, so anxious.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I can live life less ashamed.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my mom, she is so quick to anger.


----------



## quietRiot10

Praying for Kabul. Praying for the families of those poor boys who lost their lives in the crash. Praying for that little girl to get better.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that Nassar finds Jesus in prison. His crimes are horrible but his soul can still be saved.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that Nassar finds Jesus in prison. His crimes are horrible but his soul can still be saved.


If his soul couldn't be saved this whole time while he was raping and mind-****ing little kids who trusted him, then why would it be possible now? The man had to be put in a cage for his entire life in order to stop him from doing it anymore, that doesn't count as changing. Also, there is no such thing as a "soul" in the way you mean it.


----------



## Kevin001

solutionx said:


> If his soul couldn't be saved this whole time while he was raping and mind-****ing little kids who trusted him, then why would it be possible now? The man had to be put in a cage for his entire life in order to stop him from doing it anymore, that doesn't count as changing. Also, there is no such thing as a "soul" in the way you mean it.


Its never too late to come to Christ. I'll pray for him. God heals/saves the broken/lost.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Its never too late to come to Christ. I'll pray for him. God heals/saves the broken/lost.


If I were you I would pray for his victims. I'm not trying to make you look bad for praying for him, I just don't think there's any point. But in the end it doesn't even matter who anyone prays for so I'll shut up.


----------



## Ms kim

solutionx said:


> If I were you I would pray for his victims. I'm not trying to make you look bad for praying for him, I just don't think there's any point. But in the end it doesn't even matter who anyone prays for so I'll shut up.


The fact is, it doesn't matter who you are or what great evil anyone has done. The love, forgiveness, and mercy of God surpasses all understanding. And if anyone regardless of what they've done, comes to the realization of the wickedness that they have done and truly regrets their actions, then God *will* forgive that person.

However, that doesn't mean that the person won't suffer the consequences of their actions. Be it going to prison or whatever.

But once that person continues to trust in God, God will heal him from his evil behavior and he will become a different person.

I'm not familiar with this case that was mentioned and I don't want to be insensitive to the victims either. So as you have rightly pointed out, we need to pray for the victims.


----------



## Kevin001

Ok guys try not to let this drag out......want this thread to be a safe haven for prayer requests .


----------



## Scrub-Zero

Pray, I get meds and therapy this week.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying


----------



## Scrub-Zero

@Kevin001

Thanks, man. I've been praying for you too.

No luck with the meds yet, today did not go as planned, but this week I should be able to get them.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Good deal 


Pray my W2 from my old job comes in soon, afraid they forgot about me and I really need it because I have to file tax credits this year.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I stop stressing so much and that my acne gets better.


----------



## 0589471

pray for my health to improve and for the confidence to break through my insecurities and step outside of my comfort zone (really need to get out of this)


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying


----------



## Kevin001

Life is hitting me hard but pray for all my friends who are also struggling.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my skin gets better, its at an all time worse.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my faith doesn't slip during these rough times.


----------



## RoadToRecovery

Hi everyone. I'm a new member here and today was my first day posting. Just wanted to say hi to everyone and I've got a favor to ask. 

I've sadly given Satan some ground lately with pornography, idolatry, anger, laziness, and lack of self control. I'm feeling quite upset and down today. Some of the the thoughts of "you'll never be successful in your Christian walk. You're a failure. You always have been. You can't change" are coming back. I am praying against Satan. I ask brothers and sisters in Christ that you please pray for me too. Pray for God to give me the strength to resist the devil and to turn back to God! I've been rebelling lately and turning away from God. Instead of confessing my sins to him, I rebelled knowing fully what I was doing was wrong. 

I have remember what the Bible says in Psalm 23:

“When I refused to confess my sin, my body wasted away, and I groaned all day long. Day and night your hand of discipline was heavy on me. My strength evaporated like water in the summer heat. Interlude Finally, I confessed all my sins to you and stopped trying to hide my guilt. I said to myself, “I will confess my rebellion to the Lord.” And you forgave me! All my guilt is gone. "

Thank you in advance for your prayers everyone! They mean so much to me


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying

Pray church goes well for me today.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that accutane cures me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I deal with these accutane side effects well.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I pray that I won't get sick. 
I was outside today in the cold. I was bundle up but now after several hours my nose is stopped up and I feel a cold coming in. 
I already had two colds this Winter in the last 2 1/2 months. The most I ever gotten. I don't need to get sick 
I am so sad.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Aww praying Rach :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I find a good place to get my bloodwork done soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my mom continues to heal, she has been so frustrated with how slow she is healing.


----------



## Deviantmoon

I will pray for everybody.
Pray that I find a good paying job with my degree and finally become successful.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for all the people effected by the school shooting.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my hair grows back.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I make it through work ok not feeling too hot.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I get over this sickness fast.


----------



## tea111red

Please pray that I meet understanding and helpful people irl. I am having a big crisis and really need help from others. 

Also please pray my mom stops doing things to destroy me and my life. Please pray this woman is restrained from being so cruel or something. She is scary and horrible to deal with so much of the time. 

Please pray she stops her lying as well. Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying

Pray that I won't have to miss work because of my sickness really need the money.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my sister who might be getting sick.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I'm well enough for work tomorrow.


----------



## belovedxx

Hey guys, please pray that the Lord will help me be able to talk to people and overcome my anxiety so I can work and help my husband!!! Thank you!!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying! :squeeze


----------



## Chevy396

BTW, thanks for praying that I would get laid and make some money. I'm assuming that's why I got to have random Tinder hookup sex this year and just closed a new business deal. Whoever admits to praying for it will get my appreciation, and more prayer requests.


----------



## Kevin001

My mom is at the emergency room for chest pain, pray that she is ok please.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my friend is ok....been weeks since I've heard from them.


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone.



Kevin001 said:


> My mom is at the emergency room for chest pain, pray that she is ok please.


How is your mom now?

Please pray I feel closer to God.


----------



## Jeff271

this is for someone


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Praying for everyone.
> 
> How is your mom now?
> 
> Please pray I feel closer to God.


She is improving just got a cane. Praying for you


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> She is improving just got a cane. Praying for you


Glad to hear it and thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that everything goes well this morning trying to get my bloodwork done.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I make a decision on moving soon. So confused on what I should do.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Please pray for me to have better mental health


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying


----------



## chrissyq3838

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Praying


thank you so much!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my skin clears up and my hair grows back soon.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that my skin clears up and my hair grows back soon.


praying 4 u kev !


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you so much! :squeeze


----------



## chrissyq3838

Please pray for me to help me function struggling to shower do laundry wash my hair ect


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my uncle who is dealing with a lot of pain.


----------



## TinyFlutter

Kevin001 said:


> Pray for my uncle who is dealing with a lot of pain.





chrissyq3838 said:


> Please pray for me to help me function struggling to shower do laundry wash my hair ect


Praying for both of you! :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you!

Pray I make the right decision as far as moving.


----------



## Dan the man

^^

You got it!

Pray I make the right decision about going back to school to beat my SA. Also to get through tomorrow. This ones been a rough week


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Pray for my uncle who is dealing with a lot of pain.


Pain from what?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> Pain from what?


He has a really bad back......scoliosis I think. Refuses to get surgery too. Never goes to doc either.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I don't gossip....have a tendency to tell my family about work stuff, some stuff that shouldn't be talked about.


----------



## ManInAShed

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that I don't gossip....have a tendency to tell my family about work stuff, some stuff that shouldn't be talked about.


Done and done, I'll be praying for you.

I'm looking for prayers as recently my bad habit of smoking cigarettes as crept back into my life. Please pray for me to break this nasty addiction.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying


----------



## komorikun

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that I don't gossip....have a tendency to tell my family about work stuff, some stuff that shouldn't be talked about.


How is talking about work gossip? What's so bad talking about it?


----------



## Kevin001

komorikun said:


> How is talking about work gossip? What's so bad talking about it?


You share info that isn't suppose to be shared other people hear and it spreads and comes back on me. Like mentioning something that happens to a coworker to family they tell others and other people at work here and it hurts the company. The bible says don't gossip turn away.

Pray for me


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I want God more than anything.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I love more, show more compassion.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Praying for you kevin and toxic butterfly!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I figure out some transportation issues soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I give up worldly things for God.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that this back pain of mine subsides.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Please pray for me that my mental illness gets better i feel so bad its unbareable i want to die


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying. never give up hope!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I do more for others and give up all bad habits.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that I do more for others and give up all bad habits.


Praying for you Kevin.

Please pray for me, for peace and motivation to move forward in my life. I'm going through a very difficult heartbreak and it's hard to figure out what's going on right now, hard to think about anything else really. I just feel very alone in all of this, and cut off from him and his thoughts and feelings. I'm still adjusting to this, whatever this is.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend who wants this receptionist job at a church. It would be great for her.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my coworker's dad who is rehab after dealing with serious sickness.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I stay away from sinful activities.


----------



## 8888

^ Prayed.

Please pray for my friend, she was hurt at a gay rights protest.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh wow praying, hope she's ok.


----------



## 8888

Thank you Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my uncle gets a car soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I lay all my issues on the cross and overcome them.


----------



## 0589471

Pray I continue to find my peace in things as they are now, and pray that the one I love finds his.


----------



## Lostbeauties

I pray for me right now, that I'll make peace with myself and ultimately become a happier person.


----------



## Kevin001

Praying for you guys :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I turn away from things that don't honor God.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I keep my eyes on Jesus, worldly things are getting to me.


----------



## JDsays

Pray that I make the right important decisions and keep a level head in the coming week.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I make it through this week, so much going on.


----------



## 0589471

^ praying for you Kevin.

Pray that I can find a good job, preferably one close to or even from home (pending what I've discussed with a woman I know, it could be from home) so I can actually stick with it. Currently caring for my mother, who cannot return to work for another 2 months. Currently the woman I am corresponding with is following up with her boss, discussing a possible interview.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed

Pray I don't get sick this week that would be awful. Woke up kinda stuffy.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Pray for everybody on SAS who is struggling


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that tomorrow goes well for me.


----------



## 8888

Update- My friend is okay, thank you to those who prayed.

Praying for everyone.

Pray my anxiety improves a little.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Awesome . 

Pray that I use discernment at all times.


----------



## Yvonnen

Prayers for all.


----------



## 0589471

Pray for courage and the ability to speak life into others, to share in hope and not dwell in sadness.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying


----------



## 8888

Praying. Please pray I stay out of trouble.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying

Pray that my family comes together. So much tension and arguments all the time.


----------



## i suck at life

^^praying for your family Kevin. I know that can be very stressful and trying

please pray that i get this job at the hilton!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Hilton hotel? Praying!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't get too caught up in this world.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my mom heals from her cold.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray this dry throat of mine goes away.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I get better by Tuesday. Sucks but I know God has me.


----------



## 0589471

^ Praying you feel better @Kevin001. I know it's tough, especially when it has you calling off work. I swear I have a crappy immune system, I get sick *all* the time and used to get into trouble all my working life for it too. Wish they had doctor-supported documentation to extend one's sick time (unpaid in my case, as it isn't a serious health condition) for those of us who are just often more susceptible to illness. :lol


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> ^ Praying you feel better @Kevin001. I know it's tough, especially when it has you calling off work. I swear I have a crappy immune system, I get sick *all* the time and used to get into trouble all my working life for it too. Wish they had doctor-supported documentation to extend one's sick time (unpaid in my case, as it isn't a serious health condition) for those of us who are just often more susceptible to illness. :lol


Yeah sometimes I'm like why me but I trust God. Yeah so far so good at work as far as them being mad or anything....just no pay for some of the days which suck. Thanks for praying :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I'm ok for work later.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Yvonnen said:


> Prayers for all.


Thanks.


----------



## 0589471

Pray for peace in my mind, and in my heart, to be able to enjoy my trip the next few days...and that I find some kind of resolution to my troubles.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying Allie!

Pray I'm much better tomorrow....can't have another work day like this.


----------



## ManInAShed

Could you please pray for my friend Rebecca. She suffers from depression and cutting. It breaks my heart.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying, I know the feeling.


----------



## ManInAShed

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Praying, I know the feeling.


Thanks so much :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

Continue to pray for healing for me......been sick for like a week.


----------



## ManInAShed

Kevin001 said:


> Continue to pray for healing for me......been sick for like a week.


I'll be praying for you brother! "But I will restore you to health and heal your wounds,' declares the LORD" - Jeremiah 30:17.


----------



## Kevin001

ManInAShed said:


> I'll be praying for you brother! "But I will restore you to health and heal your wounds,' declares the LORD" - Jeremiah 30:17.


Thanks :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I don't get too caught up in this world and that I don't let worldly things get to me.


----------



## 0589471

^Prayers! Pray for me for the same, to stay focused on God and not of the things in this world that keep me unsettled and distracted.

Psalm 55:22 _"Cast your burden on the Lord, and He will sustain you; He will never allow the righteous to be moved."_


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Done!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for healing for a couple of my friends who are sick.


----------



## tea111red

Please pray that my mom stops trying to sabotage my life and that I find some other place to stay that is safe.


----------



## 0589471

^ praying for you, @tea111red! Also praying for your friends @Kevin001

Please pray for my family, against my brother's depression & suicide attempts, and against my sister's depression & eating disorder. They both are going through a very difficult time in their lives and have yet to accept Jesus, but I continue to pray for their safety & peace, and hopefully recovery.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you both :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I survive next week.


----------



## tea111red

^Thank you to both of you...please keep praying for me. 

I prayed for you both.


----------



## 0589471

@tea111red of course tea :squeeze still praying!


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Pray for @*tea111red* life to get better and a lovely man to enter her life. 

In addition, @*A Toxic Butterfly* with her life getting better and a lovely man entering her life. 

In addition, @*Kevin001* with his life getting better and a lovely woman entering his life. 

Prey mantis on my cars dash prayed for a safe journey home and I arrived home safely. :grin2:


----------



## tea111red

^Thank you both so much.


----------



## Chevy396

I kinda need to get laid again. Just sayin', it worked last time.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my haircut goes well today...going to be a busy day.


----------



## 0589471

Please pray for my mother, she has a court appearance tomorrow. To summarize, she is very ill and takes a lot of medications, she is prescribed sleeping medication because she cannot sleep at night (partially due to all the other meds). She was pulled over at the beginning of the year for speeding (she was late to work) and instead of getting a ticket, the cop thought she appeared "out of it" and cited her for a DUI instead, pending blood results. 

Her results came back with traces of her sleep medication in her blood, and there's nothing to protect her from the DUI charge at this point, despite having taken it 8+ hours before and the effects being gone. Where we live there's mandatory jail time for first-time offenders (DUI), huge fines, and losing her license from anywhere to 6 months to a year. This will inconvenience our family in many ways, but most of all, I pray my elderly mother does not have to endure this punishment at its harshest. 

A ticket should have sufficed, honestly, and I don't find it fair that she's being treated like a criminal when she had taken her medication (PRESCRIBED to her by her doctor) the night before, and it never has effected her the day after. 

Please just pray for her, that the judge has mercy on her.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Please pray for my mother, she has a court appearance tomorrow. To summarize, she is very ill and takes a lot of medications, she is prescribed sleeping medication because she cannot sleep at night (partially due to all the other meds). She was pulled over at the beginning of the year for speeding (she was late to work) and instead of getting a ticket, the cop thought she appeared "out of it" and cited her for a DUI instead, pending blood results.
> 
> Her results came back with traces of her sleep medication in her blood, and there's nothing to protect her from the DUI charge at this point, despite having taken it 8+ hours before and the effects being gone. Where we live there's mandatory jail time for first-time offenders (DUI), huge fines, and losing her license from anywhere to 6 months to a year. This will inconvenience our family in many ways, but most of all, I pray my elderly mother does not have to endure this punishment at its harshest.
> 
> A ticket should have sufficed, honestly, and I don't find it fair that she's being treated like a criminal when she had taken her medication (PRESCRIBED to her by her doctor) the night before, and it never has effected her the day after.
> 
> Please just pray for her, that the judge has mercy on her.


I hope she gets through it ok. 

Sleeping pills do slow the reaction time and a crash can occur if driving a car. I know there are pills that reverse the effect of sleeping pills that you take in the morning to wake you up.

Could say to judge in an appeal (don't have any time this time around with only one day) that should have been given pills by doctor to reverse the effects of the sleeping pills in the morning.

With speeding ticket, can get speedo tested at a speedo specialist to see if it is out. Usually there is a 5-10km/h buffer above speed limit to take into account inaccurate speedo's.

If speed was more than that, you might not have a case.


----------



## Kevin001

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Please pray for my mother, she has a court appearance tomorrow. To summarize, she is very ill and takes a lot of medications, she is prescribed sleeping medication because she cannot sleep at night (partially due to all the other meds). She was pulled over at the beginning of the year for speeding (she was late to work) and instead of getting a ticket, the cop thought she appeared "out of it" and cited her for a DUI instead, pending blood results.
> 
> Her results came back with traces of her sleep medication in her blood, and there's nothing to protect her from the DUI charge at this point, despite having taken it 8+ hours before and the effects being gone. Where we live there's mandatory jail time for first-time offenders (DUI), huge fines, and losing her license from anywhere to 6 months to a year. This will inconvenience our family in many ways, but most of all, I pray my elderly mother does not have to endure this punishment at its harshest.
> 
> A ticket should have sufficed, honestly, and I don't find it fair that she's being treated like a criminal when she had taken her medication (PRESCRIBED to her by her doctor) the night before, and it never has effected her the day after.
> 
> Please just pray for her, that the judge has mercy on her.


That is insane......the system is so broken. Praying though :squeeze.


----------



## 552569

Need prayers for my job interview coming up! I'm so nervous but also so thankful that I'm getting this opportunity. I just know my anxiety is going to be crazy that day and I'm just praying for peace. I know at the end of the day it's all in His hands, and if I'm supposed to be there I will be and if not, he has something better for me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed! Hope you land it :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Please pray for my mother, she has a court appearance tomorrow. To summarize, she is very ill and takes a lot of medications, she is prescribed sleeping medication because she cannot sleep at night (partially due to all the other meds). She was pulled over at the beginning of the year for speeding (she was late to work) and instead of getting a ticket, the cop thought she appeared "out of it" and cited her for a DUI instead, pending blood results.
> 
> Her results came back with traces of her sleep medication in her blood, and there's nothing to protect her from the DUI charge at this point, despite having taken it 8+ hours before and the effects being gone. Where we live there's mandatory jail time for first-time offenders (DUI), huge fines, and losing her license from anywhere to 6 months to a year. This will inconvenience our family in many ways, but most of all, I pray my elderly mother does not have to endure this punishment at its harshest.
> 
> A ticket should have sufficed, honestly, and I don't find it fair that she's being treated like a criminal when she had taken her medication (PRESCRIBED to her by her doctor) the night before, and it never has effected her the day after.
> 
> Please just pray for her, that the judge has mercy on her.


That's so awful.... I will pray for your family.


----------



## Kevin001

Continue prayer for my mom to come to the Lord. She has so many issues.


----------



## 552569

Thank you Kevin! You and your family are always in my prayers.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kevin001 said:


> Continue prayer for my mom to come to the Lord. She has so many issues.


She is in my prayers but coming to the Lord isn't really a priority because being a believer isn't really that important but prayers could bring positive vibes to her, if she needs it.


----------



## Kevin001

@CurrentlyJaded Thanks :squeeze



Mabel Pines said:


> She is in my prayers but coming to the Lord isn't really a priority because being a believer isn't really that important but prayers could bring positive vibes to her, if she needs it.


Not important? Why are you in this section then lol. Thanks though.


----------



## lizzy19

Kevin001 said:


> Continue prayer for my mom to come to the Lord. She has so many issues.


I'm with you


----------



## Kevin001

^^ :squeeze


----------



## 0589471

Mabel Pines said:


> She is in my prayers but coming to the Lord isn't really a priority because being a believer isn't really that important but prayers could bring positive vibes to her, if she needs it.


it really is important though, more then a lot of us know. we're praying to somebody, for one. not sending magic brain vibes 
@Kevin001 praying for you and your mom


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone.

I'm depressed and losing my faith, please pray.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## aquariusrising

My faith..


----------



## 552569

aquariusrising said:


> My faith..


Praying for you!


----------



## Kevin001

Continue prayer for my mom's gambling/casino addiction.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I become more of a fruitful christian.


----------



## icAntbreatheanymore

Please please pray for my marriage. And my husband. He’s hurt me so much.


----------



## aquariusrising

Abusive family and my own sin


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying


----------



## icAntbreatheanymore

Thank you


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I keep my eyes on Jesus at all times.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I solve my transportation issues soon, money is getting tight.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that I keep my eyes on Jesus at all times.


If you stop looking at Jesus then you could drive better.


----------



## CNikki

SolutionX said:


> If you stop looking at Jesus then you could drive better.


I wouldn't be too sure about that.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for Richard who is struggle with issues relating to his ex.


----------



## aquariusrising

I suffered a concussion two nights ago. Have a horrible headache and felt faint in kitchen just before. Just feel like rubbish. Never had a concussion before. Just mildly hit head against a headboard and it did it to me. Got diagnosed at emergency room. Just feel dizzy, wonky and even kind of sick plus the headache.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying


----------



## 0589471

Pray that I find the right job soon, I haven't had much success with interviews lately.


----------



## aquariusrising

Praying for you


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that God continues to humble my heart and let me live unashamed.


----------



## 552569

Prayers for my friend who just had a miscarriage.


----------



## Mabel Pines

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Pray that I find the right job soon, I haven't had much success with interviews lately.


Praying for you to find the best-fitting job for you.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I flee from temptation.


----------



## Lostbeauties

Pray so I won't go crazy in this sadness...


----------



## Sus y

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Pray that I find the right job soon, I haven't had much success with interviews lately.


Not a prayer but a suggestion, you may know this already but... why not to refresh? :b

- review your cv and adapt the writing style to the field/the place you are applying.
- take care of the body language, it's very important that you develop certain tricks (you may find some of those on the internet) about how to look like you own your space without invading the one of the interviewers, some of those tricks are considerable simple. 
-Another body language trick that you could apply but very very carefully it's to emulate the interviewer a bit, same about the speed they talk and all that (this is a well know trick, so you have to be really subtle or they will notice what you are doing).
-use of colors/outfit. Yep, this is important and can vary depending on the field you are applying to. 
-if it's a big company review their institutional information: mission, goals etc and take advantage of that information, information is a tool, the more the better. I think I told this before to someone else, tho I cannot remember now but, I'll repeat, if they have an assistance or secretary, be there before the appointment and try to talk with them, asking advice, tips etc, if it's impossible to talk to them observe them without making them too annoyed, if they got hired, they may have something you can learn from :b. Also if it's a big company, say Sephora (just to give an example that I know and you'll know too), you can find youtube videos about the questions asked during the interview and other tips. 
- Be awesome, this is the easier one! :grin2: You can! Good luck with it.

don't know if this helps, but I'm trying hehe! Not that I'm an expert, just that have read some stuff about it, tho, I don't know US hiring process, so... don't take me too seriously.
:hug


----------



## Mabel Pines

((((((Positive vibes for all in need)))))))


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that this weekend goes well and there is no fighting between my family.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't let the stress of this world get to me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I worry less about my finances.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I don't let the wrong people influence/tempt me.


----------



## ManInAShed

Looking for prayers for healing. I've got a stabbing pain in my right chest area and have to get an X ray on Friday. Any prayers would be appreciated.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying


----------



## 552569

Praying for y'all!

Just wanted to post a praise about an answered prayer! I made it through both of my interviews and found out today I got the job! Prayers for an easy transition at my new job.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Praise be to God, the Almighty!! Hallelujah.


----------



## 8888

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Praying for y'all!
> 
> Just wanted to post a praise about an answered prayer! I made it through both of my interviews and found out today I got the job! Prayers for an easy transition at my new job.


That's great, good luck at the new job.


----------



## Mabel Pines

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Praying for y'all!
> 
> Just wanted to post a praise about an answered prayer! I made it through both of my interviews and found out today I got the job! Prayers for an easy transition at my new job.


Thank God that you got the new job. I'm sending a prayer and positive vibes for an easy transition into your new job and at your new job.


----------



## 552569

8888 said:


> That's great, good luck at the new job.





Mabel Pines said:


> Thank God that you got the new job. I'm sending a prayer and positive vibes for an easy transition into your new job and at your new job.


Thank y'all, it means a lot! I'm so excited, I've been happy all day long. :yay


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yay


----------



## 0589471

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Praying for y'all!
> 
> Just wanted to post a praise about an answered prayer! I made it through both of my interviews and found out today I got the job! Prayers for an easy transition at my new job.


Yay! Good news, thanks for sharing  Very happy for you! Praying that everything goes well and it's an easy transition for you, that you pick up on everything quickly and get into the flow of things. :squeeze


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Praying for y'all!
> 
> Just wanted to post a praise about an answered prayer! I made it through both of my interviews and found out today I got the job! Prayers for an easy transition at my new job.


Awesome, congrats.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I don't get sick again...been feeling weird lately.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that I don't get sick again...been feeling weird lately.


Prayer and positive vibes sent.


----------



## 552569

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Yay





A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Yay! Good news, thanks for sharing  Very happy for you! Praying that everything goes well and it's an easy transition for you, that you pick up on everything quickly and get into the flow of things. :squeeze





ANX1 said:


> Awesome, congrats.


Thank you guys  Keeping all of you in my prayers. <3


----------



## Mabel Pines

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Thank you guys  Keeping all of you in my prayers. <3


I wish only good things would happen for you because you deserve it.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Thank you guys  Keeping all of you in my prayers. <3


You're welcome. 

Thank you.


----------



## Tomatmacka

Pray that I stay positive throughout my whole life, like I have so far and that everyone I try to help gets better.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that God softens and renews hearts in my family.


----------



## 552569

Prayers for my friend in the hospital. He was in a car accident the day before Mother's Day and has been in there since. His family came up to our job the other day to pickup his stuff and won't tell anyone anything, expect that he's still in the hospital and can't talk. It just feels so surreal and frustrating to not know whats going on.


----------



## Lw13

*I Pray <3*

I pray to God and all who watch over us that I am guided to my "awesome job" and to my "best friend lover" this year (2018), Amen. <3


----------



## Lw13

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Prayers for my friend in the hospital. He was in a car accident the day before Mother's Day and has been in there since. His family came up to our job the other day to pickup his stuff and won't tell anyone anything, expect that he's still in the hospital and can't talk. It just feels so surreal and frustrating to not know whats going on.


I send prayers your way! <3


----------



## Kevin001

oh wow praying!


----------



## 0589471

pray my camping trip goes well this weekend, for safety and all that. Little ones will be accompanying so it's important  
@CurrentlyJaded praying for your friend in the hospital!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done :squeeze


----------



## Mabel Pines

CurrentlyJaded said:


> Prayers for my friend in the hospital. He was in a car accident the day before Mother's Day and has been in there since. His family came up to our job the other day to pickup his stuff and won't tell anyone anything, expect that he's still in the hospital and can't talk. It just feels so surreal and frustrating to not know whats going on.


Prayer request and positive vibes sent for your friend to make a speedy recovery.


----------



## 552569

I appreciate all the prayers, I will keep y'all updated. Still no word


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I don't get distracted by this world and don't fall into sin.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I don't become of this world ugh.


----------



## tea111red

Please pray my mom stops causing problems in my life and stops trying to destroy my life more. Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

Thanks, Kevin. Hopefully things get better.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ No problem :squeeze


Pray I find a good church soon, really need that fellowship and body of Christ behind me.


----------



## Mabel Pines

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ No problem :squeeze
> 
> Pray I find a good church soon, really need that fellowship and body of Christ behind me.


Prayer request sent.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I learn how to slow down. I really need to not stress so much and sleep more.


----------



## tea111red

Praying for you, Kevin....


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you! Means a lot.


----------



## tea111red

Please pray that I make connections w/ people irl. Thank you...


----------



## Mabel Pines

tea111red said:


> Please pray that I make connections w/ people irl. Thank you...


Prayer request sent.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I find a way to pay this doctor bill....already super late ugh. Need a ride there too nervous to try to pay over the phone.


----------



## Mabel Pines

tea111red said:


> Please pray my mom stops causing problems in my life and stops trying to destroy my life more. Thank you.


Prayer request sent.


----------



## Nekobasu

I am an atheist but still, I believe in not discounting anything out of hand, and maybe prayer does have some effect? if someone could pray for me that I get this new job on Monday that I am hoping to get?

I would sure appreciate it


----------



## Mabel Pines

Nekobasu said:


> I am an atheist but still, I believe in not discounting anything out of hand, and maybe prayer does have some effect? if someone could pray for me that I get this new job on Monday that I am hoping to get?
> 
> I would sure appreciate it


Prayer request and positive vibes sent.


----------



## tea111red

Thanks, Mabel.


----------



## tea111red

Please pray someone will take me in/I can find an affordable and safe place to stay/my living situation improves. Thank you...


----------



## Rebootplease

You guys are really good people to be praying for other people. I would say yes bit I feel like I can't really get myself to do it. Not that I don't sometimes. If anything I'll say something quick for people here but it's takes a lot of discipline to actually take 5 minutes and do it for someone.


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone. Please pray I get some kind of a break, I feel like bad things just keep happening.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done :squeeze


----------



## Mabel Pines

8888 said:


> Praying for everyone. Please pray I get some kind of a break, I feel like bad things just keep happening.


Prayers definitely sent. If you need someone to talk to about it, you can always message me. 0


----------



## 8888

Thank you Kevin and Mabel.

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I become less selfish and put others before myself. My anxiety was the worse its been in awhile today and I let that stop me from being Christ like. I left a woman stranded on a bench with no money when I could of helped her but no I was just worried about getting out of there before I got a panic attack ugh.


----------



## 0589471

please pray against my depression, I feel like I'm suffocating most days and can't seem to get myself going.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying. Trust God, I know the feeling but just rely on Him he has you :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

Please pray that I figure out the right path(s) to take and for my quality of life to improve. Thank you...


----------



## Mabel Pines

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> please pray against my depression, I feel like I'm suffocating most days and can't seem to get myself going.


Prayer sent. :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I help more people. Too many people these days are hopeless and feel so alone. I just want to do more for others.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my coworker who's mom is dealing with issues.


----------



## tea111red

Please pray about my living situation.....that I find a viable solution. Thank you..


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done, just remember to pray constantly and trust God :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

Thank you so much, Kevin!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't forget about what really matters in this world. Sometimes I can get so caught up and distracted.


----------



## Tomatmacka

Don't know how appropriate this may be but it's a big deal for me and my overall health. Both in the present and the future

Is it possible to get some aid with my weight loss, that it keeps going this way until I feel healthy, compared to not-as-healthy me now..

Thanks.


----------



## tea111red

^praying for you both...


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I learn to submit more. Feel like I think about myself too often.


----------



## Kevin001

Continue pray for my mom, she is struggling bad.


----------



## 0589471

^
praying kev


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you

Pray that church goes well today


----------



## Kevin001

Did one of my posts get deleted? 

Pray I keep my eyes on Jesus and not think worldly.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for one of my church member's wife who fell several times.....she is elderly.


----------



## 8888

^ Praying

Pray my med change continues to help.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done


----------



## 8888

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for a church member who is in prison. Hope he knows he can be forgiven.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my acne doesn't return, fear of mine.


----------



## tea111red

Please pray I find some housing. I'm staying in some place that's not my mom's, but will be out on the street soon, it looks like. Don't have much to survive off of and don't know if I can get my old job back or find a new one soon. I'm very scared and feel very alone.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Please pray I find some housing. I'm staying in some place that's not my mom's, but will be out on the street soon, it looks like. Don't have much to survive off of and don't know if I can get my old job back or find a new one soon. I'm very scared and feel very alone.


You can't go back to your mom's until you get on your feet? Praying though :squeeze. I also face housing issues in the near future.


----------



## Kevin001

I've got 2 or 3 ringworm things on my hand, pray it goes away soon been using cream. Really bothering me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I produce more fruit and submit to others joyfully.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I stop being afraid and do more at church.


----------



## OpenOcean

Please pray that I do not let my anxious feelings get in the way of making good relationships with others.


----------



## OpenOcean

Pray that I may be more active in my church and community.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my friend finds a good place to live and work soon.


----------



## 8888

Praying for you guys Kevin, tea, and ocean. I've got 4 requests, sorry a lot is going on. Trigger warning for what follows:

I heard someone I met a few times tried to kill herself and is now in a coma. Please pray she wakes up.
Someone else I know has been having suicidal thoughts. Please pray she's okay.
A family of six (mom, dad, and four kids) in my area was in a bad car crash recently, all died except the mother. Please pray she is okay missing her husband and four kids.
Please pray I'm okay, all this is triggering me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Done :squeeze


----------



## 8888

Thank you Kevin

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I stay strong in my faith the next couple of months.


----------



## 8888

Praying Kevin.

The woman in the coma has died. Please pray those around her are okay.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Praying Kevin.
> 
> The woman in the coma has died. Please pray those around her are okay.


Oh wow :squeeze


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow :squeeze


Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend that is in the hospital right now.


----------



## BeautyandRage

Please pray that I can get out of this deep depression. Thank you


----------



## BeautyandRage

Prayers that my flight is safe, three more days. Anxious as.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ prayed :squeeze


----------



## 8888

Prayed for you two. Pray that my therapist can help me with what I tell her Friday (I'd rather not share here).


----------



## RMS

For my sister and her unborn baby


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my acne doesn't return.....getting weird vibes.


----------



## 8888

Praying for you two. Pray I can find a new therapist, this one isn't working out.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my haircut goes well this morning.


----------



## 8888

Prayed. Pray that if I decide to call the DDMI (developmental disability mental illness) crisis people that help me, I'm not doing well but I'm afraid they'll say I'm not in enough of a crisis.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Prayed. Pray that if I decide to call the DDMI (developmental disability mental illness) crisis people that help me, I'm not doing well but I'm afraid they'll say I'm not in enough of a crisis.


Thanks it went ok. Whats going on? Suicidal thoughts? Depression? Stay strong :squeeze


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks it went ok. Whats going on? Suicidal thoughts? Depression? Stay strong :squeeze


That's good. Depression but not suicidal thoughts. Thank you. :squeeze


----------



## humidity

Please pray that I get cancer and die ASAP.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Never but I will pray the Lord restores you and gives you the strength to resist the devil.


----------



## 8888

humidity said:


> Please pray that I get cancer and die ASAP.


And I'll pray you have a better quality of life.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I stray away from stuff that is pulling me away from God....i.e. tv shows, music, people etc.


----------



## 8888

^ Praying.

I'm feeling better emotionally but now I've possibly got medical problems. I go for a CT scan Monday, please pray it goes okay. Also, my dog is sick too. Please pray for her too.


----------



## Rebootplease

God, please help everyone here feel better, in Jesus Christs name. Amen.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Done guys :squeeze


----------



## 8888

Thank you both.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my family gets closer to the Lord.


----------



## 8888

Praying, please pray for the same for my family, my dad has a sudden interest in becoming a Christian. 

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Potato33

Pray that my family gets closer to God, too.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Yay and praying


----------



## 8888

Praying Potato. My cousin is living apart from her boyfriend due to conflict and their son is not taking it well, please pray.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my acne doesn't return, don't want to go through this process again.


----------



## 0589471

^ praying Kev


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I'm able to share my testimony to many people, nervous but nice to share how good God is.


----------



## TinyFlutter

@8888 I'm praying for your father to come to Christ and praying for your cousin and the son :squeeze


----------



## 8888

TinyFlutter said:


> @8888 I'm praying for your father to come to Christ and praying for your cousin and the son :squeeze


Thank you!

Sent from my XT1526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I don't allow the devil and his army to distract me from chasing after God. I swear this world will get you thinking its a wonderful place if you're not careful.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I make a decision soon on what church to go to Wednesday for bible study, its been like over a decade since I've attended a bible study at a church.


----------



## chrissyq3838

Please pray for me i'm being cyberbullied by an old online friend he said he doesnt feel sorry for me and that i deserve to have no one like me and to have no friends


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## chrissyq3838

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Prayed


thankyou!


----------



## 8888

Prayed for you Kevin and Chrissy. 

I'm embarrassed to admit this but I cursed at God yesterday, please pray he's not too angry with me.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit this but I cursed at God yesterday, please pray he's not too angry with me.


Aww He loves you, sometimes it feels like He isn't there or isn't listening but trust me He is. He has bigger plans for us :squeeze


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Aww He loves you, sometimes it feels like He isn't there or isn't listening but trust me He is. He has bigger plans for us :squeeze


Thank you :squeeze.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my mom and uncle, they've been at the casino for 6hrs, nothing good happens when they're out together sigh.


----------



## 8888

^ Praying. 

My CT scan came back normal, thank you to those who prayed.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ yay


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my uncle, he's got 4 purple spots on his leg and his leg has been hurting. I fear blood clots but hopefully not.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I get rid of distractions in my life.


----------



## stratsp

pray for my mom and dadnthat they have a safe journey....


----------



## 8888

Prayed Kevin and Strat. Please pray for a family friend who possibly has ovarian cancer.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done


----------



## stratsp

8888 said:


> Prayed Kevin and Strat. Please pray for a family friend who possibly has ovarian cancer.


Prayed with open heart


----------



## stratsp

Please pray I make the right decision.... I am just too scared always


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my sister has a good first week in college. All alone for the first time.


----------



## stratsp

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that my sister has a good first week in college. All alone for the first time.


Prayed that she finds good and meaningful friends and has a great time in college


----------



## 8888

Thank you Kevin and Strat. Prayed for you both.

My mom's friend got an artificial heart valve but something went wrong and now they think she might have had a heart attack. Please pray for her.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Done


----------



## stratsp

stratsp said:


> pray for my mom and dadnthat they have a safe journey....


Thanks for your prayers they arraived safely.... I was worr4ied becuase heard a lot of nasty stuff about the airlines (It was the cheapest I could get :frown2, but everything went smooth


----------



## 8888

Thank you Kevin. Glad to hear it Strat.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my training class Monday goes well...anxiety just thinking about it. Pray God rids me of this fear.


----------



## stratsp

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that my training class Monday goes well...anxiety just thinking about it. Pray God rids me of this fear.


 ^^ Prayed


----------



## stratsp

Pray that my upcoming appointment on Wednesday goes well...I really cannot afford any more screw ups (both mentally and financially)....


Please please please god....


----------



## Kevin001

stratsp said:


> ^^ Prayed


It got canceled


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for a few of my friends that are dealing with tough obstacles.


----------



## tea111red

Please pray I get a job soon. Thank you...


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done

Pray that I don't get caught up in this world.


----------



## stratsp

Please pray my dad gets well soon


Also pray that the bills gets covered by insurance...


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I do more for others. I feel like most of my life I've been a consumer more than a producer. Sometimes I feel like I'm stuck in my own little world and there so much more I could be doing for people.


----------



## 8888

Praying Kevin, Strat, and Tea. Kevin, I think you've been kind to people here and that's something.

Please pray for a friend who isn't doing well.


----------



## stratsp

^^prayed..


----------



## 8888

Thank you Strat!

Someone else I know just had a TIA (mini-stroke), please pray. Seems everyone around me is having health problems lately, I don't get it.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for a friend who's mom just got diagnosed with dementia. Pray God gives her strength to deal with it and help her mom.


----------



## findyourself

Dear sas friends,

Please pray for the people of this world. Pray that we are relieved from all of our pain and discomfort. Pray for the poor souls who meet horrific fates. Pray that all who are suffering and tormented find peace in God. 

Pray for me to find peace. I am awake at 2am because of night anxieties. This is a very long night. Pray that I am relieved from the fear that consumes me. 

Hugs to all..


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying :squeeze


----------



## 8888

Praying Kevin and find.


----------



## stratsp

^^ Prayed for find to attain peace and solace and ease in your SA
^^ Prayed for Kevin's friend to find determination and strength to deal wtih these difficult times... and for his mom to not have to worry about anything and live life as normally as feasible


I like the symbol ^^ , thanks to Kevin, kind of looks like hands folded in prayer...


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks


----------



## stratsp

please pray my aunt decides to cancel her trip to meet us .... I can't afford to have her here... at teh same time I like her a lot and can't/don't want to be rude to tell her after all this planning


----------



## 8888

Praying Strat.

The good news is the family friend who they thought had ovarian cancer in fact doesn't. The bad news is she's back in the hospital with what they think is pneumonia. Please pray for her again. And also for her daughter, who is stressed because her father died and now she's afraid of losing her mom.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh wow praying!


----------



## stratsp

8888 said:


> Praying Strat.
> 
> The good news is the family friend who they thought had ovarian cancer in fact doesn't. The bad news is she's back in the hospital with what they think is pneumonia. Please pray for her again. And also for her daughter, who is stressed because her father died and now she's afraid of losing her mom.


Finally at least some good news. Praying they cure her pneumonia soon and they can be a happy family soon. They have had enough stress for once


----------



## 0589471

8888 said:


> Praying Strat.
> 
> The good news is the family friend who they thought had ovarian cancer in fact doesn't. The bad news is she's back in the hospital with what they think is pneumonia. Please pray for her again. And also for her daughter, who is stressed because her father died and now she's afraid of losing her mom.


Praying  ♡♡♡


----------



## Kevin001

Pray this headache goes away.


----------



## 8888

Thank you Kevin, Strat, and A Toxic Butterfly. Praying Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

Yeah not feeling too good pray for me.


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah not feeling too good pray for me.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


>


Thank you means a lot honestly!


----------



## stratsp

Please pray the seller agrees to what is right. All this stress us causing a rift in our marriage. I wish she and I could hug each other again like before without any wall in between. It has been a long long time. I am with her but never with her either.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I find more ways to help others.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom might leave any minute she is so unstable these days. Pray I figure out my living situation soon and figure out transportation issue. Overall I know God has me no matter what happens to me and that makes me smile .


----------



## 8888

Praying Strat and Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks

I feel like my job is pulling me away from God please pray God gives me clarity on this issue.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my coworker who dad died yesterday.


----------



## stratsp

Kevin001 said:


> Pray for my coworker who dad died yesterday.


^^Praying for his dad to find peace and serenity
^^Praying for him to find the strength to cope with the loss


----------



## stratsp

Please please please pray for my dad's health.


----------



## 0589471

^ praying


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't get sick feeling funny.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks


----------



## 8888

Praying for you Strat and Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you!


----------



## The Linux Guy

I've been having a problem. I believe that Christians shouldn't swear. Because it is out the heart the mouth speaks. Lately I've been really upset at online dating, social networking sites, and sometimes things going on at work. Once in a while I get aggravated with God for allowing somethings to happen. For some reason swear words keep popping in my mind and I find them coming to my tongue in private. I've been using the F word a lot under my breath and cursing facebook. The F word is even invading my most recent dreams. I'm concerned about my relationship with the Lord. Can you please pray for me?


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed! 

Pray my haircut goes well today and that might scalp acne didn't return.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^^ I said something to the Lord about this.

I wish I could explain myself in the prayer thread better but this is as good as I can do.
At work I feel like a fish out of water. Sometimes I feel like I can't breath around the people. The difference between me and them is like day and night. It seems like they have no feelings, no empathy, no sense of humor that I can understand. When I haft to talk to them I feel extremely awkward, It's like kicking a rock off a cliff, and just watching it tumble to the ground. After one very short conversation today, I found myself asking Jesus to remove this person from my life! Later it became a much longer prayer, me explaining to the Lord why I desperately want some people removed from my life.


----------



## millenniumman75

I_Exist said:


> I've been having a problem. I believe that Christians shouldn't swear. Because it is out the heart the mouth speaks. Lately I've been really upset at online dating, social networking sites, and sometimes things going on at work. Once in a while I get aggravated with God for allowing somethings to happen. For some reason swear words keep popping in my mind and I find them coming to my tongue in private. I've been using the F word a lot under my breath and cursing facebook. The F word is even invading my most recent dreams. I'm concerned about my relationship with the Lord. Can you please pray for me?


Here's a tip - do what I do....call it FAKEBOOK. Also, InstaSHAM, QUITTER, SCRAPCHAT (or SLAPCHAT or CRAPCHAT), etc.

When you see a plate of spaghetti on a Fakebook page......go get a box of spaghetti and a can of Ragu. You will have saved mucho dinero!


----------



## The Linux Guy

millenniumman75 said:


> Here's a tip - do what I do....call it FAKEBOOK. Also, InstaSHAM, QUITTER, SCRAPCHAT (or SLAPCHAT or CRAPCHAT), etc.
> 
> When you see a plate of spaghetti on a Fakebook page......go get a box of spaghetti and a can of Ragu. You will have saved mucho dinero!


Please don't downplay my prayer request.


----------



## 3stacks

Please pray for this guy (not me) there's not too much wrong with him but he's going bald and I'm sure he will appreciate your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## TinyFlutter

@stratsp @Kevin001 @I_Exist Praying for you guys :squeeze.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks!


----------



## millenniumman75

I_Exist said:


> Please don't downplay my prayer request.


I'm not downplaying it.

We put too much energy into social media. A lot of the stuff is superficial and fake.
Send your energy up to God; you will get more for your investment.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Amen!


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Amen!


It creeps into idolatry territory. It's the newest "gold cow". uke


----------



## The Linux Guy

millenniumman75 said:


> Send your energy up to God; you will get more for your investment.


Maybe you will. Or maybe you won't. God does His will, not yours.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that the next few days go well for me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying for you!


----------



## stratsp

TinyFlutter said:


> Praying I can find a church to go to.


^^praying that you find the place which gives you peace, happiness and comfort. 
And ofcourse brings you closer to god


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you 

Pray my work meeting goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my family keeps trying to come to Christ, I see little signs and its amazing! I'm hopeful. Uncle might even go to church soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I lead more people to Christ.


----------



## thomassusan322

Pray that I will soon overcome my financial crisis


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying :squeeze


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone.


----------



## 8888

Pray I find something to get involved in in my community, I need to get out more.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying...try meetups maybe? Church activities?


----------



## stratsp

Please pray my issues with housing and family health gets resolved soon .... it's been a long time of pain and suffering now... please


----------



## 8888

Thank you Kevin. Yeah I was thinking that, still looking around.

Praying Strat.

Please pray for my cousin who broke his ankle and is a paid firefighter so he can't work. He's collecting disability but please pray he's healed and back to work soon.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done


----------



## 8888

^Thank you


----------



## 0589471

prayers ^^ please pray against the waves of depression and anxiety and for things to go well in my interview tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I got you :squeeze


----------



## stratsp

^^ Prayed 8888 and Toxic


----------



## lil_tails

i need 4k euros ASAP you god


----------



## Deaf Mute

Pray things turn out well somehow, also up my discipline and concentration levels...


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't let fear consume me....so much fear lately...crazy. I know fear is just a lie from the enemy but it still gets to me..ugh.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Pray I don't let fear consume me....so much fear lately...crazy. I know fear is just a lie from the enemy but it still gets to me..ugh.


Wow! I prayed for you.

Also prayed for the others on the current page of this thread.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks so much


----------



## The Linux Guy

My feet need prayer. There is arthritis in them, and my job forces me to be walking on them for 8 hours a night. They had to give me a Cortisone shot a week ago. No suggestions just prayer. I'm seeing a specialist and I do everything the foot specialist tells me to do. I get tired of people who behave like they know more then the doctor does. That's why I'm just asking for prayer.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> My feet need prayer. There is arthritis in them, and my job forces me to be walking on them for 8 hours a night. They had to give me a Cortisone shot a week ago. No suggestions just prayer. I'm seeing a specialist and I do everything the foot specialist tells me to do. I get tired of people who behave like they know more then the doctor does. That's why I'm just asking for prayer.


I assume you have gel and stuff already?


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> I assume you have gel and stuff already?


Your question is not specific enough to answer.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> Your question is not specific enough to answer.


Like the gel cushion stuff? Helps


----------



## Spacebound89

Prayers for everyone on this page and the previous one. Please pray for my health issues, both physically and mentally. I'm currently at rock bottom and don't know what to do. Please pray that I find my way in life.


----------



## 8888

Thanks everyone for the prayers and praying for everyone.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Like the gel cushion stuff? Helps


I've had this problem in my feet since 2005. The first thing I tried was the various shoe cushions including walkfit: 



 I kept buying more and more expensive solutions that would only last me around a month before I had to replace. I kept buying more and more expensive shoes as well. But nothing worked! Finally I went to a professional doctor. He's been taking care of me for several years, making me custom insoles that are very expensive! Those worked for several years but I have to replace them at least once a year. But my feet continue to decline. I'm currently on prescribed anti-inflammatory medication and I got my first shot. It's literally bad enough that sometimes I got to call in sick. Those of you who have never walked on your feet on a concrete floor for 8 hours for almost everyday for 16 years, have no idea what kind of damage it can do! My coworker is now on medication due to the damage it is doing to his feet as well.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I've had this problem in my feet since 2005. The first thing I tried was the various shoe cushions including walkfit:
> 
> 
> 
> I kept buying more and more expensive solutions that would only last me around a month before I had to replace. I kept buying more and more expensive shoes as well. But nothing worked! Finally I went to a professional doctor. He's been taking care of me for several years, making me custom insoles that are very expensive! Those worked for several years but I have to replace them at least once a year. But my feet continue to decline. I'm currently on prescribed anti-inflammatory medication and I got my first shot. It's literally bad enough that sometimes I got to call in sick. Those of you who have never walked on your feet on a concrete floor for 8 hours for almost everyday for 16 years, have no idea what kind of damage it can do! My coworker is now on medication due to the damage it is doing to his feet as well.


Sorry to hear...I know I've got some bad blisters on my feet for walking 8hrs a day at my job.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Sorry to hear...I know I've got some bad blisters on my feet for walking 8hrs a day at my job.


My feet were xray twice. The problem is inside of them.


----------



## tea111red

^Are you not open to switching to a job that'll be easier on your feet and body?


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I simplify my life more, feel like I'm doing too much that is taking away from focusing on God.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I stop letting worldly things get to me.


----------



## stratsp

stratsp said:


> Please please please pray for my dad's health.


Please pray his surgery goes welll.. he has been diagnosed with cancer, the specifics are still unclear


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done

Pray for my friend who is struggling with bad depression.


----------



## stratsp

^^ Prayed Kevin and talkifuwant....


Depression and not understanding health issues suck... praying that you find resolution soon


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I be more of a doer....there are so many opportunities to help others and show them the love of Christ that I've past up in the past. I need to step out in faith and be a doer of the Word.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for all the people still effected by the last two hurricanes.


----------



## stratsp

^^ Praying


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you so much!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for a coworker who is really struggling.....job is tough for her.


----------



## Meisha12

Kevin001 said:


> Pray for a coworker who is really struggling.....job is tough for her.


Healing vibes sent. I hope her job goes smoother for her.


----------



## Kevin001

Meisha12 said:


> Healing vibes sent. I hope her job goes smoother for her.


Thank you...instead of telling her I'll pray for you, I should of just prayed with her right then and there.


----------



## The Linux Guy

*Please do not quote this post because I might want to delete it in the near future.*

Last weekend I took an online test that I found in Christianity Today Magazine. It was a test to determine if your addicted to sex or not. The theory behind it is, when men look at porn there is brain damage done to them, and that is why they can't stop. I didn't grow up looking at porn but at the age of 12 or 13 I came across some bikini pics in an Avon catalog. My theory is it did the same thing to me. I took the test and it said I have a sex addiction. It's interesting to get that kind of result for someone like myself who is still a virgin and blocks porn sites on his computer. I have my doubts about the test, but you would need to take it for yourself to see if you agree with my opinion about the quality of the test it's self. With that being said, I've always want to do everything in my life the correct way. I've always felt that if God would provide me a fitting Godly Wife, that most of my issues in this area would start to fade. However For all of my life I've had to fight this fight all alone. I have no idea how God wants to answer this prayer. Perhaps a real life accountability partner is the correct way. Perhaps dragging my parents more into my sexual feelings would be the way to go. (Drag is a good word because this isn't a subject they are comfortable discussing with me anymore then I am with them) Perhaps a Godly Wife is the correct way to go. Or maybe it's combination of all three. Or maybe God just wants me to suffer through like Job. :stu I've prayed about this a lot on my own. Now I'm humbly asking anyone who wants to pray for me to pray.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying for you.


----------



## Erroll

Pray for Bob Muller.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I never be ashamed when it comes to confessing my faith.


----------



## tea111red

Need prayers. Thanks...


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Need prayers. Thanks...


On? But I got you :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy

There is different ideas about prayer floating around. Some say if your not getting your prayer answered you don't have enough faith. Some say if your not getting your prayers answered your paying for the wrong thing. Some say if your not getting your prayer answered then just keep praying about it. Some say if your not getting your prayer answered then your will in not in alignment with God's will. Some say your sin is blocking God. Some say God helps those who help themselves. Some people just give up and become Atheists. I gotta wonder, if after all these long years God isn't answering my prayers of need, then perhaps He didn't answer my prayer of salvation either.  My prayer life always feels like a battle zone. Me trying to manipulate God by saying all the "right" things. Confessing all the right things and asking for help with all the right things. And then hoping that just one more thing I've been needing to be "right" with him will come true for me. Sometimes I think I should just die.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> There is different ideas about prayer floating around. Some say if your not getting your prayer answered you don't have enough faith. Some say if your not getting your prayers answered your paying for the wrong thing. Some say if your not getting your prayer answered then just keep praying about it. Some say if your not getting your prayer answered then your will in not in alignment with God's will. Some say your sin is blocking God. Some say God helps those who help themselves. Some people just give up and become Atheists. I gotta wonder, if after all these long years God isn't answering my prayers of need, then perhaps He didn't answer my prayer of salvation either.  My prayer life always feels like a battle zone. Me trying to manipulate God by saying all the "right" things. Confessing all the right things and asking for help with all the right things. And then hoping that just one more thing I've been needing to be "right" with him will come true for me. Sometimes I think I should just die.


Praying is like air, something we are all commanded to do often. Praying often helps with issues by God giving us answers or signs when we pray to Him. God's will to be done should be our prayers. Our prayers come true the closer we get to Him. After awhile His desires become our desires its amazing .


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Praying is like air, something we are all commanded to do often. Praying often helps with issues by God giving us answers or signs when we pray to Him. God's will to be done should be our prayers. Our prayers come true the closer we get to Him. After awhile His desires become our desires its amazing .


I don't know. You seem to think your closer to him then I. hmmmmm Well, according to C.S. Lewis the Screwtape Letters, First God Helps the new Christian along and then He gradually takes his hand away, as the Christian learns to walk on his own.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I don't know. You seem to think your closer to him then I. hmmmmm Well, according to C.S. Lewis the Screwtape Letters, First God Helps the new Christian along and then He gradually takes his hand away, as the Christian learns to walk on his own.


Walk on his own? God never leaves us. I'm just a vessel He uses me how He pleases. My best advice for you would to be patient and stop stressing over earthly things. Colossians 3:2 keep your eyes on things above not on Earthly things. God bless brother :squeeze.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Walk on his own? God never leaves us. I'm just a vessel He uses me how He pleases. My best advice for you would to be patient and stop stressing over earthly things. Colossians 3:2 keep your eyes on things above not on Earthly things. God bless brother :squeeze.


Some older more mature Christians will tell you that as you get closer to Jesus the devil starts attacking you more. Hence things can get harder. It's how God teaches you. He doesn't pull you out of hard times but rather walks with you through them. But that not the popular view of most Christians these days, they seem to think that if you just keep your eyes on the lord more then things will get easier. :stu I don't know and I don't care, all I know is things are hard for me. I try not to judge other people's lives. Key word try. I assume if they say their life sucks, then it probably does.

I'm being tempted to abandoned my faith and become an Atheist, then die.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> Some older more mature Christians will tell you that as you get closer to Jesus the devil starts attacking you more. Hence things can get harder. It's how God teaches you. He doesn't pull you out of hard times but rather walks with you through them. But that not the popular view of most Christians these days, they seem to think that if you just keep your eyes on the lord more then things will get easier. :stu I don't know and I don't care, all I know is things are hard for me. I try not to judge other people's lives. Key word try. I assume if they say their life sucks, then it probably does.
> 
> I'm being tempted to abandoned my faith and become an Atheist, then die.


Yeah you will get attacked but God is still walking with you. Being a christian is the hardest thing I've ever done but also the most rewarding. Knowing who you are and whose you are is important. Don't believe the lies of the devil. I feel like you are letting that liar get to you. Don't let your circumstances differ you from His promises. You are free my brother :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

I'm having a lot of trouble making certain decisions. Please pray....thanks.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Done :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't indulge in worldly pleasures.


----------



## tea111red

^Thanks! Prayed for you as well.


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone. Please pray for my grandfather, he is in the hospital with pneumonia and possibly has a kidney stone.


----------



## TinyFlutter

@tea111red @Kevin001 @8888 Praying for you guys :squeeze


----------



## 8888

Thank you @TinyFlutter.


----------



## Kevin001

Thanks means a lot honestly! @TinyFlutter


----------



## tea111red

@8888 @TinyFlutter Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I always remember God is still on the throne.


----------



## 0589471

praying Kevin! My mom always tells me this too, when I am anxious.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Aww I want your mom lol. I need more believers around me ugh


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Aww I want your mom lol. I need more believers around me ugh


she's a tough one but I do appreciate her spiritual support. I'll pray for that too Kevin :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray tomorrow's church meal goes well tomorrow eek.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend who is having a hard time with their dad.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm broken and Can not be fixed. For some reason God made me this way. All the prayers, and all the trying won't fix a thing. I'm just waiting until God takes me away from this body and earth. I just hope that when I leave this planet I don't end up in Hell.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my coworker who feels trapped in her relationship.


----------



## The Linux Guy

@Kevin001 I'll haft to let someone else do that, because I think I'm loosing my faith.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ you've been in my prayers bro :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my acne doesn't return I don't want to deal with this again. BUT if its God's will I know He will see me through it.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my mom who just has a blown tire, pray she makes it safely to her destination and back home.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for Marie, she is homeless and dealing with a lot.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I don't get stressed out at work.


----------



## VIncymon

I am humbled by my complete lack of control over certain aspects of life.

I usually struggle to maintain my faith during hardships. I have prayed often for God to strengthen my faith so that my faith doesn't feel like a paperweight.....yet the doubt never goes away.

I envy people who can stare into the abyss and confidently say God will take them through. Sometimes i wonder if it is just a public show of confidence, and these same people cry when alone.

I have tried to live a good christian life. I honour my parents, try not to be greedy, have tried everything in my power to take my romantic relationship to the level of marriage...and yet just when I thought it was going to happen....she began to pull away.
Ive prayed for weeks for reconcilliation.

GOD knows how difficult it is for me to form romantic relationships.

Why would he take this away from me?

I put on a fascade of nonchallance in public but I feel myself becoming a bitter man on the inside.

Where is God ? What does he want from me ?

I realized long ago that I dont receive "visions" and "premonitions" like other people do. 

I know Jesus said "happy is he who has not seen me, but believes." But that is ALOT harder.

I have often prayed for God, asking that, if he has not given me the gift of visions....can he at least give me the wisdom to understand when he is trying to show me a sign..
.
But still nothing.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed for you bro.

Pray that I stay away from worldly pleasures and that I keep my eyes on Jesus.


----------



## Dan the man

^^


Wishing you well. I know that's not easy at times.


Hope I have a good, productive week


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Aww thanks man....prayed .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for a friend who has finals coming up and is stressing over it.


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone.

Please pray for my grandfather, he has to get his gallbladder removed tomorrow. He is almost 97 so surgery is risky.


----------



## Kevin001

Oh wow done


----------



## 8888

Thank you


----------



## Dan the man

^^^

Praying the surgery went well.

Hoping for another productive week like last week.


----------



## nlhalloween

I am praying for myself and everyone to find the courage and strength to move forward in life and not let fear control us.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ prayed


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that others see Him through me.


----------



## 8888

Thank you Dan, he has a slight infection from the surgery but is expected to leave the intensive care unit soon. Otherwise it went well.

Praying for everyone.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray today goes well for me been a long week.


----------



## 8888

Prayed Kevin


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks so much!


----------



## Dan the man

Pray I pass my finals


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done  I know the feeling.


----------



## Fun Spirit

I sent a prayer up for you Dan: )

It is nice praying for other people: )


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend who needs to get his car out from the tow place tomorrow. Pray he gets it out and gets new tires.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Prayer sent: )
I'm sorry that your friend's car is in the Towing Place.

_ Sent by the CIA, the FBI, IOU, and XYZ using Tapatalk_


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks

My acne is coming back ugh please pray that I can get this solved.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Thanks
> 
> My acne is coming back ugh please pray that I can get this solved.


Has there been any change in your diet? Is something triggering the acne?


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> Has there been any change in your diet? Is something triggering the acne?


Not really just think the accutane is wearing off in a sense. I might of not have had enough of it in my system after the my 5 months was over to combat my acne overtime. I was acne free pretty much for like 4 months after but now its slowly coming back all over. So don't have the funds or time to go through the process again but hey God does have a sense of humor and might be trying to test me meh lol.


----------



## tea111red

^Ah, okay. Well, I guess try to find ways to decrease inflammation in your body for now and I will pray that you find other solutions that work for eliminating or reducing your acne.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I don't live ashamed....my acne is making me feel insecure.


----------



## Fun Spirit

Kevin001 said:


> Pray that I don't live ashamed....my acne is making me feel insecure.


You still have a handsome face.

_ Sent by restless tiger using Tapatalk_


----------



## Kevin001

Fun Spirit said:


> You still have a handsome face.
> 
> _ Sent by restless tiger using Tapatalk_


Thanks!


----------



## Fun Spirit

I was thinking about maybe asking God to help me with my imagination for my little comics stories because recently I been struggling. Just that I think the thought sound silly. 
I have a GREAT imagination. It just that sometimes I have those moments where it take me a long time to structure my stories. It should come easy for me.

_ Sent by Fun Spirit formally Black As Day using Tapatalk_


----------



## Dan the man

Praying you get over the hump

I’m hoping for a successful end to this week. It’s been a little rocky so far


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed for both stay strong guys.


----------



## Dan the man

^^


Thanks bro


----------



## tea111red

Cognition has been suffering...need prayers for it to get better. Thanks...


----------



## tea111red

Prayers for anxiety and depression to get better, too. Really tired of dealing w/ these problems and want relief.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying :squeeze


Pray I don't confirm to this world, sometimes I have to catch myself. The goal is to be more Christ like always.


----------



## Dan the man

^^

Praying but don’t be too hard on yourself

Hoping for a smooth holiday week(s)


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying

Pray I can manage this acne until my appointment.


----------



## Dan the man

You got it Kev


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone.

Pray for a friend who is going through a hard time.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Done :squeeze


----------



## 8888

Thank you :squeeze


----------



## h00dz

I'm angnostic, I feel bad posting in threads like this, but sometimes something like praying does a lot but so can meditation I think they are trying to reach the same place. If this post is wrong or unwelcome I will remove it. But I will post it none the less.

I mean no disrespect to anyone in this thread or any religion. I guess I'm just a bit all over the place atm.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Pray for those who believe they are saved but in reality they are not. :afr

Matthew 7:21


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed. God knows our heart.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I still feel like I might be going to Hell when I die, because I still sin.

1 John 3:9

1 John 5:18

 Hebrews 6:4-8


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I still feel like I might be going to Hell when I die, because I still sin.
> 
> 1 John 3:9
> 
> 1 John 5:18
> 
> Hebrews 6:4-8


We all sin...just the fact you know you're doing something wrong means you're changed . Repent and move on. There is a difference between sinning and living in sin.


----------



## Jeff271




----------



## Kevin001

Pray tomorrow goes well for me going to be a big day.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> We all sin...just the fact you know you're doing something wrong means you're changed . Repent and move on. There is a difference between sinning and living in sin.


What is the difference between sinning and living in sin?


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> What is the difference between sinning and living in sin?


We will all slip up and sin just human nature but some people voluntarily sin without remorse. Openly do things God is against without caring. Sin will happen its choosing to live in sin thats the issue. Example.....someone who is trying fight a porn addiction and is doing really well but just happened to slip up and repents. Then there is the person who is regularly watching porn without caring and no repentance. If God is in you, you will hate the things he hates .


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> We will all slip up and sin just human nature but some people voluntarily sin without remorse. Openly do things God is against without caring. Sin will happen its choosing to live in sin thats the issue. Example.....someone who is trying fight a porn addiction and is doing really well but just happened to slip up and repents. Then there is the person who is regularly watching porn without caring and no repentance. If God is in you, you will hate the things he hates .


I wish there wasn't any porn on the Internet, and I wish didn't have a useless sex drive that comes and goes.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for a friend of mine who is dealing with depression.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Don't Quote this.

When I came down with all my problems, I did what your supposed to do. This is what happened. I was betrayed by a Pastor and my youth Pastor abandoned the youth group. The Psychiatrists and counselor couldn't help me either. The medications wouldn't work, and my work schedule prevented me from being able to see a counselor on regular basis. The support groups all met when I couldn't attend. I finally got it said! And that's basically why I am the way I am. Life hasn't changed since.


----------



## 0589471

^ I get feeling hopeless, defeated, and screwed up. It's hard, and when you've endured years of trying and failing and being stuck in that depressing state it's really easy to just sit there and recount all the things that went wrong and why.

I could say from early childhood I was screwed from the start. Abused, violated, I'd never have a normal life or relationship ever. I could've just accepted that.

But I didn't.

And I still won't.

It hurts sometimes and it's really hard. There's something in the way, a weakness I can't crack, a boulder that won't budge no matter how hard I pray. But I endure...you have to find your peace, have to find a reason to hope and go on.

It's frustrating, but life is so much harder and more miserable giving up. Sitting in sadness and blaming my circumstances, letting bitterness and anger and envy ravage my heart. It's no place to be. In the end I find myself holding myself back more than those things before because I'm letting them keep me here. I give up, I've given up many times and I'm sure I will again. But I always start again.

Even recently it's been a really bad low, worst in years and yet I just keep going. There's something there, deep in my heart, and as long as hope is alive, you have a chance. I feel like the peace I get, from my faith, in prayer, is so much more than all of this.

I'm not saying I have the answers or making any comparisons. I'm sorry those things happened and I can only imagine how hard it has been.

I hope for the best and pray that things get better, get a little clearer, make a little more sense, and you're relieved of some of those burdens that have held you back. I pray you find your peace. @I_Exist

:squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Amen and just remember guys all this is temporary, pain and suffering will happen but think about whats to come .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my sister that has mono and my coworker who is sick.


----------



## Dan the man

Okay.


pray I have a good week and get some good night sleep


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done


----------



## Dan the man

pray my dad get some sleep as well and starts feeling better


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone.

Please pray for two people I know who are recovering from surgeries.


----------



## Kevin001

Praying


----------



## 8888

Thank you Kevin


----------



## Kevin001

Dealing with bad neck pain, pray I get relief.


----------



## Kevin001

Mom might be selling the house soon pray that God gives me direction in which way I should go in life.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Dealing with bad neck pain, pray I get relief.





> Mom might be selling the house soon pray that God gives me direction in which way I should go in life.


Dear heavenly Father God, I pray for Kevin001 that you relieve his neck pain and give him direction in which way he should go in life. Thank you that one of the promises you've said is that you will lead us and guide us in the way in which we should go and that you're a healer, in jesus' name Amen!

I just prayed for myself too silently while listening to music.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Dear heavenly Father God, I pray for Kevin001 that you relieve his neck pain and give him direction in which way he should go in life. Thank you that one of the promises you've said is that you will lead us and guide us in the way in which we should go and that you're a healer, in jesus' name Amen!
> 
> I just prayed for myself too silently while listening to music.


Thank you so much!


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Thank you so much!


yw!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my coworker's son who is in ICU right now.


----------



## 0589471

prayers @Kevin001


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks :squeeze


----------



## 8888

Praying you feel better Kevin.

Pray for someone I know who just experienced a loss.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Done


----------



## TinyFlutter

@Kevin001 
I'm praying for God to provide guidance and direct your every step in this season of life :squeeze.

Praying for God to heal your co-worker's son who is in ICU.

@8888
Praying God will fill them with comfort and peace through this difficult time of experiencing loss.

Praying my friend will find a decent job in her field, and for another friend who is suffering with depression while going through a divorce.


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> @Kevin001
> I'm praying for God to provide guidance and direct your every step in this season of life :squeeze.
> 
> Praying for God to heal your co-worker's son who is in ICU.


Thank you so much and his son is better now .


----------



## 8888

Thank you Kevin and TinyFlutter. Praying for your friends TinyFlutter.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that God breaks me and helps me be set apart. If God isn't in it I don't want it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

There are people walking away from the Lord and it's the Body of Christ fault for not noticing before things got this bad. Please pray for those people.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend who is really going through a lot.


----------



## 8888

Praying Kevin.

Someone asked me for spiritual advice. Pray that I can either answer their question or find somebody who can.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying and maybe I can help .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my accutane kicks in soon.


----------



## 8888

Thank you Kevin. I think I did alright but I'll let you know if there's any follow-up I don't know.

Praying Kevin.


----------



## donistired

I get sick of waking up and facing the same struggles with social anxiety every day. Sometimes I can't even sleep at night or even be calm when I'm just sitting around at home because my mind is always fixated on facing life again day after day. Would just appreciate prayer for my the state of my life in general I guess, haha. I'm praying for some peace of mind and strength to keep going.


----------



## RoadToRecovery

Don said:


> I get sick of waking up and facing the same struggles with social anxiety every day. Sometimes I can't even sleep at night or even be calm when I'm just sitting around at home because my mind is always fixated on facing life again day after day. Would just appreciate prayer for my the state of my life in general I guess, haha. I'm praying for some peace of mind and strength to keep going.


Hey don, did you ever read that private message I sent you on here? I'd like to offer you some advice!

In the meantime, here are some scriptures for you that I would recommend you meditate on. God has delivered me from my anxiety disorder and some of these scriptures helped to deliver me from it over time. Prayers for you!

"Then Jesus said, "Come to me, all of you who are weary and carry heavy burdens, and I will give you rest. Take my yoke upon you. Let me teach you, because I am humble and gentle at heart, and you will find rest for your souls. For my yoke is easy to bear, and the burden I give you is light.""
**Matthew‬ *11:28-30‬

"If you make the Lord your refuge,
  if you make the Most High your shelter, 
no evil will conquer you;  no plague will come near your home. 
For he will order his angels  to protect you wherever you go. 
They will hold you up with their hands  so you won't even hurt your foot on a stone. 
You will trample upon lions and cobras;  you will crush fierce lions and serpents under your feet! 
The Lord says, "I will rescue those who love me.  I will protect those who trust in my name. When they call on me, I will answer;  I will be with them in trouble.  I will rescue and honor them. I will reward them with a long life  and give them my salvation." --Psalm 91:9-16

"Do not be afraid, for I have ransomed you. I have called you by name; you are mine. When you go through deep waters, I will be with you.When you go through rivers of difficulty, you will not drown.When you walk through the fire of oppression, you will not be burned up; the flames will not consume you. For I am the Lord, your God, --Isaiah 43:1-3

God is our refuge and strength, always ready to help in times of trouble. --Psalm 46:1

But the Lord is faithful, and he will strengthen you and protect you from the evil one" 2 Thessalonians 3:3

For you are my hiding place;  you protect me from trouble.  You surround me with songs of victory. The Lord says, "I will guide you along the best pathway for your life.  I will advise you and watch over you." --Pslam 32:7-8

Don't be afraid, for I am with you. Don't be discouraged, for I am your God.I will strengthen you and help you. I will hold you up with my victorious right hand. --Isaiah 41:10

The Lord is the everlasting God,
the Creator of the ends of the earth.
He will not grow tired or weary,
and his understanding no one can fathom. 
He gives strength to the weary 
and increases the power of the weak. 
Even youths grow tired and weary, 
and young men stumble and fall; 
but those who hope in the Lord will renew their strength. 
They will soar on wings like eagles; 
they will run and not grow weary, 
they will walk and not be faint.

--Isaiah 40:28-31


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Hi RoadToRecovery! Thanks for your Scriptures! I like them all. I'm glad God has delivered you from your anxiety disorder! This Scripture reminds of my favorite Christian song Healer-


Love that song too! Kari Jobe is one of my all time faves saw her live one time . My favorite is probably.....


----------



## tea111red

i really want to meet someone who i can feel comfortable w/ and who i will want to settle down w/ (and vice versa). pray for me....thanks.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## eu9919

*please help pray for my heart*

Could anyone please pray for my heart to be strengthen and to have more faith in God as I walk this trial in life? I really struggle day by day because I need to even push myself to be happy but inside I feel heavy. Every week, I broke down because I think I have failed in doing what God's said in His scriptures: to walk with faith..believe in Him as I cowered and try to run away from social contact. Thank you for the kindness :thanks


----------



## Kevin001

^^ prayed come upon the yoke of Jesus, give your cares and burdens to Him :squeeze


----------



## veron

It would be nice if the cute guy at work noticed me.


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Prayed


thanks, Kevin. please, keep praying this for me, lol.


----------



## Jeff27

Please pray that my best friend and I see each other again after almost 9 months. I really miss him and he didn't respond to my previous messages. I haven't tried in over 3 months. Please pray that God enlightens me on how and when I should get in contact with him. I am now situationaly depressed.


----------



## Kevin001

veron said:


> It would be nice if the cute guy at work noticed me.


Aww  looks aren't everything though but I'll pray



tea111red said:


> thanks, Kevin. please, keep praying this for me, lol.


Make sure you keep your eyes on God as well :squeeze



Jeff27 said:


> Please pray that my best friend and I see each other again after almost 9 months. I really miss him and he didn't respond to my previous messages. I haven't tried in over 3 months. Please pray that God enlightens me on how and when I should get in contact with him. I am now situationaly depressed.


Maybe you guys are meant to be apart? I'll pray for clarity.


----------



## Chevy396

Please pray that I never fall for this Christianity BS again. I am SOOO much happier now. 

And less delusional


----------



## eu9919

*Thank you &#128591;*



Kevin001 said:


> ^^ prayed come upon the yoke of Jesus, give your cares and burdens to Him :squeeze


Thank you Kevin for praying for me :smile2: It feels comforting to know that someone cares. Hope God will return your prayers too.


----------



## Kevin001

eu9919 said:


> Thank you Kevin for praying for me :smile2: It feels comforting to know that someone cares. Hope God will return your prayers too.


----------



## Chevy396

Stop deleting my posts that point out the problems with Christians. I'm not upset, but I can't stand for this anymore without taking action somehow. I'm making up some new rules...


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Wrong sub section bro


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Wrong sub section bro


Oh, I see what you meant. Woops. Score one for Kevin.


----------



## Chevy396

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Wrong sub section bro


Oops.


----------



## Kevin001

Chevy396 said:


> Oh, I see what you meant. Woops. Score one for Kevin.


You're good love ya bro :squeeze


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> Make sure you keep your eyes on God as well :squeeze


At this point, not having a personal life or any prospects is making it harder to want to be religious. When I liked this guy a few years ago, I actually became more interested in God and all that. Now that he is gone and I have no hope of meeting anyone, I am finding it harder to stay interested. I'm just too unhappy and lifeless.


----------



## tea111red

It is getting even harder to grow as a person being ALONE. I need to have a relationship.


----------



## Kevin001

tea111red said:


> At this point, not having a personal life or any prospects is making it harder to want to be religious. When I liked this guy a few years ago, I actually became more interested in God and all that. Now that he is gone and I have no hope of meeting anyone, I am finding it harder to stay interested. I'm just too unhappy and lifeless.


You really need to get involved with a church tbh. Doesn't seem like you have others believers around for support. Its not about religion its about following Jesus...religion is man made. Just try a church see how it goes .


----------



## veron

Kevin001 said:


> Aww  looks aren't everything though but I'll pray


Oh, he's more than just looks. And thanks


----------



## tea111red

Kevin001 said:


> You really need to get involved with a church tbh. Doesn't seem like you have others believers around for support. Its not about religion its about following Jesus...religion is man made. Just try a church see how it goes .


ok, i'll try it out eventually, but i feel like i'm not going to want to keep going if there is no one close enough to my age. it'll depress me too much.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I figure out what me and my friend are going to do Wednesday.


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone.

My friend's sister is having major surgery Tuesday, pray it goes well.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ done


----------



## 8888

Thank you Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my neck, been stiff all day.


----------



## 8888

Praying Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks its good now 

Pray that our leaky faucets can be fixed and won't cost that much.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that the Lord leads me to the right career soon.


----------



## 8888

Praying Kevin.

Please pray for my best friend, I'm worried about his mental health. He doesn't want to accept any help.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh wow I got you


----------



## 8888

Thank you Kevin.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I keep my eyes on Jesus and don't fall for any of the enemy's traps/lies.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my friend lands the job.


----------



## VIncymon

I have had many failures in life. I can be very blind to how God has blessed me. I tend to give into failure, lack of motivation and neglect my talents as a result.
When I fail, I feel like my God given talents aren't good enough.
I'm smart but not smart enough like that other guy
I'm not musically talented enough like that other guy
I'm not dexterous enough with my hands like others are...

I know that there are many of you who feel this way as well.
We all have talents...and when we fail...especially at something that "everybody else" seems to get easily....it can be hard to believe in God. It can feel like God is laughing at you.

NEVER think your talent is not good enough. If God blessed you with a musical skill and you feel like the others in the music class are better than you...that does not mean your talent is worthless.

If God took you through university yet...you find adjusting to your new job hard... stop thinking that you do not deserve the job. You have the degree. You have the knowledge...just because someone else appears to get it faster initially ...doesn't mean that you are not worthy ....God took you through all your school years....he did not bring you here to let you down !

Are you struggling with Romance ? Do you feel like God has kept that joy away from you. Don't be discouraged. I too have struggled with romance. I had none of the teenage 'experiences" so popularly displayed in Hollywood. My college years were equally barren.

But then a miracle happened. One day I found someone...it felt like a last ditch effort. I felt like throwing in the towel. I figured "well, I've been rejected so often, it doesn't hurt asking one more girl out" ....that was 7yrs ago.

So...to all those like me...struggling with failures...professional or personal...I pray for you...I pray for you to feel God's strength. To persevere.


----------



## lily

Thanks VIncymon for sharing


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed

Pray that I don't put God on the back burner and that I honor Him daily.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Thank you Kevin!  did you just come into agreement with me in prayer?


----------



## The Linux Guy

I've been having problems with praying. All my prayers has turned into complaining. I can't seem to bring myself to praising God for anything. I'm frustrated all the time.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my barber can cut my hair Monday, really stressing.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that things at work tomorrow go smooth.


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone.

My dad is stressing out over getting my grandfather's medical bills covered, pray it goes okay.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ prayed


----------



## 8888

Thank you Kevin!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for one of my coworkers who is looking for a place to stay.


----------



## 8888

^Prayed


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for Clayton Jennings guys


----------



## Chevy396

Pray that Satan will deliver my friend from god's prison.


----------



## Chevy396

lily said:


> What's wrong w/ Clayton Jennings?
> 
> Dear heavenly Father God, i pray for my cholesterol levels from the anti-psychotic I've taken for 1 year and that I'm withdrawing from to go down and that i won't have a stroke or a heart attack, that you'll lead me and guide me in the way in which i should go with your eye upon me like you said you your Word, that I'll know whether to take the cholesterol medication for now until i totally get off the antipsychotic or just go by eating better and doing some or more exercise. Thank you in jesus' name Amen!


You have to exercise. The cholesterol and strokes are from being immobilized by the meds for long periods.

Prayer answered.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> What's wrong w/ Clayton Jennings?


Last Saturday I think he went on instagram and posted a pic with the middle finger up and using profanity in the post. Then went live and cursed and called out people. People were harassing him and his family for some allegations but still we as christians don't wage war with the flesh. Just disappointed still love the guy though. Everyone falls.


----------



## Chevy396

Pray that the Christian church fails and is replaced by a spirituality that is actually based on love, not punishment.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> Ok, who is he?


Preacher and evangelist....youtuber too.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I never become prideful.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I get rid of anything that takes me away from Jesus and to stay away from temptation.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> ^prayed! Do you go to church? Having fellowship w/ other believers help.
> I wish to be prayed for that I'll always have enough friends that I'll never be bored/lonely.


I do 

Prayed


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my class goes well tonight going to be a late night.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I hear back from a friend soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I learn to respect and obey my mom more. The bible is very clear on obeying your parents even if they don't "deserve" it.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my skin gets better, really bothering me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't get involved with gossip.


----------



## Dan the man

@Kevin001. haven't been on this thread for a while but praying life's been treating you all right.

pray for my dad, he's dealing with depression


----------



## Kevin001

Dan the man said:


> @Kevin001. haven't been on this thread for a while but praying life's been treating you all right.
> 
> pray for my dad, he's dealing with depression


Everyday is a struggle but I'm so blessed as well .

Prayed!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ .


----------



## RoadToRecovery

lily said:


> Kevin001 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyday is a struggle but I'm so blessed as well .
> 
> Prayed!
> 
> 
> 
> that's great to hear  I'm going through more than a struggle.
> I feel so sad/depressed, I hope this will be over with. I feel depression, lowness and this ill depression feeling in my chest sometimes heart aches and a little pain.
> 
> Dear heavenly Father, I pray that you will take away what I have been experiencing lately and take any bad feeling away from my friend too. I pray to feel your love for me and for my friend to feel your love and closeness to him too. Thank you in jesus' name I pray Amen!
> 
> Love is patient, love is kind. it does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud, it is not rude, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices withe the truth. it always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres. Love never fails. 1 Corinthians 13:4-8
> 
> Thank you lord for your teaching and wonderful Scripture.
Click to expand...

God does love you Lily! More than you could ever imagine! He died for you! Even if sometimes we may not "feel" love from God, that doesn't mean he doesn't love us. God never changes! I'll be praying for you &#128578;


----------



## RoadToRecovery

“Can anything ever separate us from Christ’s love? Does it mean he no longer loves us if we have trouble or calamity, or are persecuted, or hungry, or destitute, or in danger, or threatened with death?

No, despite all these things, overwhelming victory is ours through Christ, who loved us. And I am convinced that nothing can ever separate us from God’s love. Neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons, neither our fears for today nor our worries about tomorrow—not even the powers of hell can separate us from God’s love. No power in the sky above or in the earth below—indeed, nothing in all creation will ever be able to separate us from the love of God that is revealed in Christ Jesus our Lord.”
**Romans‬ *8:35, 37-39‬ *


----------



## RoadToRecovery

lily said:


> I'm still so sad/depressed. I miss my friend. I pray that we'll be friends again.


If I may ask Lily, what happened to your friend?


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that one day my family finds the Lord.


----------



## C137

lily said:


> Dear heavenly Father God, I still miss my friend a lot and care about him a lot and I hope that he will return to this site and talk to me like before again and be friends and that you will provide the nutrients he may need and that I need to deal w/ any depression he may have and that I have. Thank you for all your blessings today. Thank you so much for listening and being attentive to my requests in jesus' name Amen!


Are you not able to reach out to him via other means of communication? Was SAS your only point of contact?


----------



## Kevin001

Pray work goes well tonight and that my acne clears up.


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone.

Pray something in my life works out, I feel like all is lost. I've got a best friend but that's all.


----------



## wmu'14

Friend can't keep a job. Has also been on hundreds of interviews and applied to hundreds of jobs. Please pray for his perseverance and faith. Thank you.


----------



## 8888

wmu'14 said:


> Friend can't keep a job. Has also been on hundreds of interviews and applied to hundreds of jobs. Please pray for his perseverance and faith. Thank you.


Praying. Not sure why he can't keep a job but if he's got any disorder that could qualify him for disability maybe you want to encourage him to apply, at least for the short-term.


----------



## VIncymon

Praying that God....gives me Wisdom, understanding and strength for my current trial.

I have been brought to tears by recent personal failures...feelings of inadequacy/injustice/impotence(not sexual, more general..like..as if I just can't do things right) ....have welled up inside me...and I don't know how I'm gonna face work tomorrow.

I am trying so desperately to move on in my life but I keep falling back on my face. I have prayed. Prayed for it to be over this month, that I would have passed...but instead I got another month of examination ahead of me.

Try as I might....this makes me question my own competence, my degree....my skill level. Makes me wonder if I wasted my parents money at university.

I am really trying my best to believe "*God doesn't give you more than you can bear*" ....but the truth is these recent failures (*plural*) ....feel like more than I can bear...I have prayed for the confidence of success...but now I have to go through another month of the humiliation of failure.

I know ....I have the support of my family and my girl...they keep encouraging me...but I still feel like I am letting them down....I keep secretly thinking my failure is a burden to them.


----------



## VIncymon

wmu'14 said:


> Friend can't keep a job. Has also been on hundreds of interviews and applied to hundreds of jobs. Please pray for his perseverance and faith. Thank you.


Im too in some job struggles. I know what it feels like. People on the outside think it should be easier....but sometimes it's not.

I will pray for your friend.


----------



## wmu'14

8888 said:


> Praying. Not sure why he can't keep a job but if he's got any disorder that could qualify him for disability maybe you want to encourage him to apply, at least for the short-term.


Yes, he does have a disability.

I'm not sure if he gets disability income or not. He really should, though.



VIncymon said:


> Im too in some job struggles. I know what it feels like. People on the outside think it should be easier....but sometimes it's not.
> 
> I will pray for your friend.


Aww thank you!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that transportation goes well for me this week.


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone.

I am meeting with a new mental health provider tomorrow, pray it goes well.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> Praying for everyone.
> 
> I am meeting with a new mental health provider tomorrow, pray it goes well.


Went ok?


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Went ok?


Yes, it went very well actually.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Great!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I stop longing after things of this world.


----------



## 8888

^Prayed


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my friend's new job goes well.


----------



## 8888

^Prayed

Pray my therapist doesn't try to get me back together with my ex again, I just want things to be done.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> ^Prayed
> 
> Pray my therapist doesn't try to get me back together with my ex again, I just want things to be done.


Oh wow seems like none of their business, prayed!


----------



## 8888

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow seems like none of their business, prayed!


Yeah, that's what I thought too. Thank you!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my little sister who has to travel to Florida.


----------



## tea111red

pray my stress levels go down. thanks....


----------



## 8888

Praying for you Kevin and tea.

Pray my best friend feels less depressed.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed

Pray my uncle finds a cool place to stay in these hot days. AC not working well.


----------



## tea111red

thanks again for the prayers.....i appreciate them.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ 

Pray I don't get sick.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I got to go to Church tomorrow, and I really wish I had a different Church to go too.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I got to go to Church tomorrow, and I really wish I had a different Church to go too.


Church should be a place you feel welcomed and get excited about sorry to hear.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Church should be a place you feel welcomed and get excited about sorry to hear.


I wish I had a different Church they don't believe the way I do. For Example they tell you in order to get the Holy Spirit you must be Water Baptized. Also there is some issues with what they believe about the book of Revelation. Other than those two things, the Easter Sermon was great! They at least preach the Gospel for the most part, and we do use our Bibles. There is nothing special about the place that makes me feel loved. It just is what it is.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I wish I had a different Church they don't believe the way I do. For Example they tell you in order to get the Holy Spirit you must be Water Baptized. Also there is some issues with what they believe about the book of Revelation. Other than those two things, the Easter Sermon was great! They at least preach the Gospel for the most part, and we do use our Bibles. There is nothing special about the place that makes me feel loved. It just is what it is.


Hmm no church is perfect I guess.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Hmm no church is perfect I guess.


I'm not looking for the perfect Church. I want a Church that actually follows scripture and tries to do it's job.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I'm not looking for the perfect Church. I want a Church that actually follows scripture and tries to do it's job.


Might have to leave them.....if there is none better around maybe see about home church or just find a good church online in the mean time but still have fellowship.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Might have to leave them.....if there is none better around maybe see about home church or just find a good church online in the mean time but still have fellowship.


All the Churches I've been too, some had good sermons, but I couldn't find good fellowship. I was thinking back to my earlies days in Church. It was 5th grade, I was in Sunday School. The other guys didn't pay attention to the teaching, instead they tied my shoes fast to the desk. High School, I found out the one guy came out as an Agnostic telling everyone that meant He believed in God but just didn't care. The other guy started pushing drugs on kids. And the third guy the last I knew left the Church too.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> All the Churches I've been too, some had good sermons, but I couldn't find good fellowship. I was thinking back to my earlies days in Church. It was 5th grade, I was in Sunday School. The other guys didn't pay attention to the teaching, instead they tied my shoes fast to the desk. High School, I found out the one guy came out as an Agnostic telling everyone that meant He believed in God but just didn't care. The other guy started pushing drugs on kids. And the third guy the last I knew left the Church too.


I hear you, no one is perfect but just having other believers around you is huge.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> I hear you, no one is perfect but just having other believers around you is huge.


People who won't talk to me makes me feel lonely in a crowd. People who only say "Hi" and it never goes beyond that is just plain annoying.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I love God and love others with all my heart.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't stress over work.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I continue to be set apart.


----------



## Dan the man

Well I Exist I'll pray you can find the church/spirituality that best works for you

Pray I have a good week next week


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I get my new jacket at work today.


----------



## sabbath9

A prayer for all the tortured and tormented souls that are unemployed and have been left behind, disposed of, forgotten.


As Billie Holiday once sang "God bless the child that's got his own."


If poverty isn't hell then I don't know what is.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Amen

Pray that I love people more and not have an ounce of pride.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't worry about finding a place to live.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my sister who is having car issues.


----------



## Kevin001

Huge storm hit last night. Pray our AC starts working again and my tv starts back up, both look completely fried right now.


----------



## wmu'14

i am very frustrated. i hope this isn't selfish.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you brother


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm currently feeling scared. Let's just say there is someone at work, who is kinda scaring me.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I'm currently feeling scared. Let's just say there is someone at work, who is kinda scaring me.


Can you get HR or manager involved, stay say bro. I'll pray. Happy late birthday, the big 40 sweet .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my coworkers gf who is in the hospital.


----------



## TinyFlutter

I_Exist said:


> I'm currently feeling scared. Let's just say there is someone at work, who is kinda scaring me.


I hope you're okay, I'm praying for you and for your protection :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy

I've been dealing with depression.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ prayed 

Pray for my mom who is struggling bad now.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my skin gets better, pray my coworker's life gets better going through a ton, and pray I don't conform to the world but the word.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

@BeautyandRage

I pray that you get through your depression to get to a happy point in your life.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## tea111red

pray my depression and anxiety gets better. also that i feel more hopeful about my personal life. thanks.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm having problems with the way people at work treat me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying guys


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I continue to keep my eyes on the Lord and build His kingdom not my own.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for a friend who is sick, not sure with what.


----------



## CaptainBoz

My autistic brother is very sick in the ICU. He is on a ventilator to keep him alive. He is my younger than I. His illness is 100% caused by the drugs given him by psychiatrists which have left him crippled and bedridden.. His name is Richard and he can use some prayer at this time.

Thank You.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh wow praying for him :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy

When My Grandma passed away, my Dad had help from His sister. But when my parents pass, It's just going to be me left. :afr


----------



## lily

You can try to find friends in groups or programs.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my mom fights her addictions.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I continue to walk in the spirit not in the flesh.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't get sick throat is a little scratchy.


----------



## Kevin001

I'm feeling better .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for guidance for my friend.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my sister who got fired today.


----------



## 0589471

Kevin001 said:


> Pray for my sister who got fired today.


oh no, I'm sorry to hear that  praying


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks .


----------



## SASsier1

If I pray to Athena, Hathor, or any random New Agey goddesses, is that acceptable?


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I figure out whats going on with my friend.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I don't entertain worldly things and that I take time to be "still".


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone. 

I_Exist- :squeeze Any chance you can talk to a pastor online or by phone? There's got to be some religious organization that offers that.


----------



## The Linux Guy

8888 said:


> :squeeze Any chance you can talk to a pastor online or by phone? There's got to be some religious organization that offers that.


The answer to your question is no. This has been a problem for years. My Parents and I have been trying various Churches, and can't find anything satisfactory. Only thing I can figure is we are in compatible with all the local Churches.


----------



## 8888

I_Exist said:


> The answer to your question is no. This has been a problem for years. My Parents and I have been trying various Churches, and can't find anything satisfactory. Only thing I can figure is we are in compatible with all the local Churches.


Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my church event goes well tonight, might have to catch an uber.


----------



## VIncymon

Kevin001 said:


> Pray my church event goes well tonight, might have to catch an uber.


Pray for your safety and a successful event.

Lord I pray for all of us here on SA currently struggling with unemployment, the financial struggles and the depression that goes along with it...that you will lay your hands upon us. Send your Holy Spirit to renew our faith in you, and our faith in ourselves. Protect us from the temptation to give into nihilism.

At these most vulnerable times of our lives. Our faith is tested. Please Lord strengthen us. The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak, especially when we have to starve ourselves throughout the day just to make our money last :serious: whilst unemployed.

Please Lord bless us, that we may not resign into sloth...but that we may keep ourselves productively occupied.

Amen.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ went well thanks . Prayed!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I find a better/new career.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I be more bold in my faith, so many opportunities out there for me that I need to step into with faith.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I don't let my circumstances get to me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that God keeps molding me .


----------



## VIncymon

lily said:


> Dear heavenly Father God, I pray that I'll have at least 1 good friend who is in the right age group as me and that I like talking to and is able to be there for me when I'm lonely or not. I really don't understand why someone as nice as me can't be blessed with one. Thank you so very much, in jesus' name I pray Amen!


Will Pray for you. Lord I pray that you bless us with the gift of friendship in life, especially given our personal struggles with SA.

Open our eyes so that we may recognize it when that gift does come.

Amen.


----------



## VIncymon

Lord please give me the wisdom to know what I must do, and the strength to do it, in Jesus name.

Praying that I find a job.

Praying that all other SAers outthere struggling with employment may find a fulfilling job and the financial security to go with it.

Amen


----------



## Kevin001

^^ prayed for you guys!


----------



## 8888

Praying for everyone.

Pray my volunteer training goes okay, I'm nervous.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed

Pray I stay humble.


----------



## 8888

^ Thanks, prayed for you too.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Prayed
> 
> Pray I stay humble.





8888 said:


> ^ Thanks, prayed for you too.


Sending a prayer for mercy as a tropical storm will be passing @Kevin001 to his east later this weekend.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks!


----------



## The Linux Guy

I've been shaking a lot lately. I don't know why. Please Pray.


----------



## lily

I_Exist said:


> I've been shaking a lot lately. I don't know why. Please Pray.


^prayed!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ prayed


----------



## The Linux Guy

@lily
@Kevin001

Thank you! I've had these shakes before, but this time they have been bothering me for several weeks. They could be caused my Anxiety or something else. I tried to tell my parents about them but they just brush me off. I have a theory as to why it could be anxiety. Lately I've been feeling overwhelmed. I got lots of things on my mind, and I'm committing the sin of Worry. Fear is the opposite of faith. It's hard for me not to worry about things. My learning disability causes memory problems, beating myself up, is the only way I know how to motivate myself to get things done. :serious:


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my rides for work go ok, really stressed.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that the rest of the work week goes well for me and that my family returns safely.


----------



## The Linux Guy

lily said:


> What do you mean beating yourself up is the only way you know how to motivate yourself? Do you mean physically beating yourself up?


Mentally beating myself up. Forcing my body and mind to do things that it doesn't want to do.


----------



## 8888

@I_Exist and @Kevin001 Praying for you both.

My mentor quit, pray they can find me a decent new one.


----------



## The Linux Guy

8888 said:


> @*I_Exist* and @*Kevin001* Praying for you both.
> 
> My mentor quit, pray they can find me a decent new one.


Dear Heavenly Father, if you honor prayer in type, I ask that you will give 888 the right mentor.


----------



## Kevin001

8888 said:


> @I_Exist and @Kevin001 Praying for you both.
> 
> My mentor quit, pray they can find me a decent new one.


Thank you so much. Who is they?


----------



## 8888

@I_Exist Thank you!
@Kevin001 I qualify for a mentor through my state because of my Asperger's. They take me out and help me with my anxiety in public. It's been a great service for me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thats awesome .


----------



## 8888

^Yep


----------



## The Linux Guy

The only thing I can do now is ask for prayer.

My faith in God has been strained. It's really hard to explain all the pieces to the puzzle. How my life works. Life problems. Brain problems. Church problems. The list just goes on and on.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed. God has you bro, just give all of yourself to Him and be still.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my coworker who needs inner peace.


----------



## VIncymon

I pray....for faith, and spiritual strength.
I feel like my last prayer just got flushed down the toilet.
I just said a prayer for some good news related to my financial situation this week....only to receive a call that its been put off for next week.....AGAIN.

So...I am feeling kinda cynical.
No matter how many times I pray its always next week or next month....


----------



## Kevin001

VIncymon said:


> I pray....for faith, and spiritual strength.
> I feel like my last prayer just got flushed down the toilet.
> I just said a prayer for some good news related to my financial situation this week....only to receive a call that its been put off for next week.....AGAIN.
> 
> So...I am feeling kinda cynical.
> No matter how many times I pray its always next week or next month....


Just think about the things God has blessed you with. Whatever happens with the job/finance thing God is working everything out for your good. He is working behind the scenes.


----------



## VIncymon

Kevin001 said:


> Just think about the things God has blessed you with. Whatever happens with the job/finance thing God is working everything out for your good. He is working behind the scenes.


:drunk:rain
cheers. God will make a way..if I say it enough I will believe it :serious:


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm interested in many things. This is my only hobby. At least it's my only active hobby.

Tomorrow I'm probably going to fly my new R/C Model Plane. The building process has been really tiring. Wasn't easy getting everything right. This is a model that I bought last year, and everything went good. However this year something in the electronics went bad and it destroyed it's self. I re bought the model thinking that I could get it built quicker because I already knew what I was doing. But unexpected issues came up that created more work! Please pray blessings on me that God will make everything go right.

Airplane: https://www.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?I=LXETVD&P=ML


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed

Pray my teeth stop bothering me, still giving me some trouble after the fillings. Hopefully its just a sensitive thing.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Prayed
> 
> Pray my teeth stop bothering me, still giving me some trouble after the fillings. Hopefully its just a sensitive thing.


The two important things in the flight went good. Good take off and good landing. However the muffler nut came off, and for a little while the engine got really loud and I wasn't sure if it was going to keep running until I made my landing. It did.

Dear Heavenly Father, I ask that you will take the pain away from Kevin's teeth. Amen.


----------



## donistired

I don't often post in this thread, but I'd appreciate prayers that I'll find a job soon. I'm very scared of where my life is headed, and I feel trapped where I am in life.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying :squeeze


----------



## Dan the man

Keep at it Don. You're still very young


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my family changes their eating habits, so much fast food every day.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Dear Lord Help Kevin's family change their eating habits. Amen.

Please pray that I can keep the faith so that God will accept me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my mom fights her addictions and manages money better.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for our nation


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Pray that the priest I met overcomes the loss of his family member with time.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## The Linux Guy

Unless Jesus takes me or I die soon, I still need friends.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying but keep putting yourself out there, more opportunity the more people you're around.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Praying but keep putting yourself out there, more opportunity the more people you're around.


Pray that my life changes so that I can be around more people. Because as it is, there is nothing I can do to get around more people. Pray for my stomach and sinus issues. Most public gatherings feature food. I get sick to my stomach a lot. Almost no food sits well with me. And when I get nervous it gets even worse.

Pray for my learning disability. With it I have trouble remembering and reacting to things. All stuff I need to be able to do, in order to drive places. Right now there is only limited number of places I can drive too. I live in the Country. I don't have access to public transportation.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> Pray that my life changes so that I can be around more people. Because as it is, there is nothing I can do to get around more people. Pray for my stomach and sinus issues. Most public gatherings feature food. I get sick to my stomach a lot. Almost no food sits well with me. And when I get nervous it gets even worse.
> 
> Pray for my learning disability. With it I have trouble remembering and reacting to things. All stuff I need to be able to do, in order to drive places. Right now there is only limited number of places I can drive too. I live in the Country. I don't have access to public transportation.


God will open doors, just make sure when He opens them to go through them . Something I'm working on.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> God will open doors, just make sure when He opens them to go through them . Something I'm working on.


I hope so, before I ate any of the food, I puked at Burger King twice. This is very common for my stomach. It gets upset a lot! I can't predict when it will be upset again. I can be fine one minute and not fine the next. Tried talking to my doctor about it, but I couldn't get anywhere with Him. I was told that they don't completely understand how the digestive system works. I've had this same problem my entire life.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I hope so, before I ate any of the food, I puked at Burger King twice. This is very common for my stomach. It gets upset a lot! I can't predict when it will be upset again. I can be fine one minute and not fine the next. Tried talking to my doctor about it, but I couldn't get anywhere with Him. I was told that they don't completely understand how the digestive system works. I've had this same problem my entire life.


No good doctors around?


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> No good doctors around?


I wouldn't know a good doctor if I saw one. You know how doctors are... I've already seen 3.

I have researched stomach issues such as mine. The solutions I found wasn't definitive. Sounded like what works for one person doesn't work for another. The only actual thing that might work would be really hard to do. You start by cutting every food but one from your diet for a month or so. Then you got to add in just one more thing until you figure out what is causing your problem. But I think my issue is probably caused by my sinuses. I've tried treating them without much luck for my stomach. And yet it still seems like it's sinus mucus that gets to the bottom of my stomach. Puking is the only thing that gets rid of it.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I wouldn't know a good doctor if I saw one. You know how doctors are... I've already seen 3.
> 
> I have researched stomach issues such as mine. The solutions I found wasn't definitive. Sounded like what works for one person doesn't work for another. The only actual thing that might work would be really hard to do. You start by cutting every food but one from your diet for a month or so. Then you got to add in just one more thing until you figure out what is causing your problem. But I think my issue is probably caused by my sinuses. I've tried treating them without much luck for my stomach. And yet it still seems like it's sinus mucus that gets to the bottom of my stomach. Puking is the only thing that gets rid of it.


Oh wow but if you haven't already try cutting out dairy and see how that goes.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow but if you haven't already try cutting out dairy and see how that goes.


I don't think Dairy is doing it. Because the only thing I put milk on is cereal. For 9 months of year I only eat cereal on Sunday morning. Also I don't have a very high cheese intake either. As far as foods that upset my stomach right after eating them, Bananas, and Peaches seem to do that. :stu If Milk products are doing it, it doesn't do it right away. If it's causing a problem it probably waits for 24 hours before causing it. This is a really hard thing to diagnose that is why I request prayer. I pray about lots of times. My stomach really fits no particular pattern. Even the weather seems to effect my stomach. My skin also seems to be effected by the weather. When it first turns cold I often start breaking out, and puking until I get used to it. Then when it first turns hot, I go through the same thing again.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Gotcha praying .


----------



## The Linux Guy

^^ Thank you.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my sister finds work soon, her old job is trying to take her unemployment.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my phone keeps its charge.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I started work Monday, which involves lots of walking. I think most of you know what I do, and that I got feet problems because of it. My feet are already bothering me. I'm trying fish oil to see if it will me with the inflammation. Please Pray. No suggestions about better shoes or seeing a doctor please. I already do those things.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I started work Monday, which involves lots of walking. I think most of you know what I do, and that I got feet problems because of it. My feet are already bothering me. I'm trying fish oil to see if it will me with the inflammation. Please Pray. No suggestions about better shoes or seeing a doctor please. I already do those things.


Started work? Where you on vacation? Praying .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray our neighbors be more respectful with parking by our drive.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my mom gets this bankruptcy, she is so unstable financially.


----------



## Des2828

Asking for prayer. My mom passed away 4 months ago. I’ve been struggling really bad since then. My anxiety is absolutely horrible. I now have been put on high blood pressure meds and having difficulty finding the right med and it’s making my anxiety worse. Seems my life’s has been turned upside down since she’s passed and it’s a constant struggle to get through each day.


----------



## Kevin001

Des2828 said:


> Asking for prayer. My mom passed away 4 months ago. I've been struggling really bad since then. My anxiety is absolutely horrible. I now have been put on high blood pressure meds and having difficulty finding the right med and it's making my anxiety worse. Seems my life's has been turned upside down since she's passed and it's a constant struggle to get through each day.


Wow can't imagine, prayed! God has you :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Started work? Where you on vacation? Praying .


Sorta Vacation. My place of employment lays me off for two months of the year. Every Year. Also if you could, I want prayer because I'm having trouble getting along with people.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> Sorta Vacation. My place of employment lays me off for two months of the year. Every Year. Also if you could, I want prayer because I'm having trouble getting along with people. I'll PM you.


Oh you work at a school, think I remember. Hmm has to help your anxiety being around so many people daily but not getting paid during summer seems like it would suck.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Oh you work at a school, think I remember. Hmm has to help your anxiety being around so many people daily but not getting paid during summer seems like it would suck.


There is pros and cons. It's kinda hard to explain. I'll PM you.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I have a skin problem that started when I was 12 years old. For most of my life I thought it was acne and that I would eventually grow out of it. For quite a few years now I've been praying, asking God to heal my skin. Forgive me for not naming all the different acne products I've tried. I've done my research and most products use Benzoyl Peroxide, Salicycle Acid, more recently they finally allow you to buy Adapalene which is a type of Retinoid over the counter. I realize that seeing a dermatologist would be the best way to get diagnosed. However my main support group is my parents. I've talked about and showed them my skin issues. I even tried to get help from my Mother to find a dermatologist. I'm not saying that my parents doen't care about me but for some reason they just don't see this as an issue that they want to help me with. For that reason and the fact I have a hard time getting around by myself, I have not been able to see a dermatologist. Please Pray. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I have a skin problem that started when I was 12 years old. For most of my life I thought it was acne and that I would eventually grow out of it. For quite a few years now I've been praying, asking God to heal my skin. Forgive me for not naming all the different acne products I've tried. I've done my research and most products use Benzoyl Peroxide, Salicycle Acid, more recently they finally allow you to buy Adapalene which is a type of Retinoid over the counter. I realize that seeing a dermatologist would be the best way to get diagnosed. However my main support group is my parents. I've talked about and showed them my skin issues. I even tried to get help from my Mother to find a dermatologist. I'm not saying that my parents doen't care about me but for some reason they just don't see this as an issue that they want to help me with. For that reason and the fact I have a hard time getting around by myself, I have not been able to see a dermatologist. Please Pray. Thanks.


Can you get uber/lyft or bus ride to a derm? I've done that several times. Accutane has been a life saver.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Can you get uber/lyft or bus ride to a derm? I've done that several times. Accutane has been a life saver.


No, I live in the country, and there is no way my parents would approve of me riding a uber. If I suggested such a thing, I would get yelled and screamed at, scolded for it.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> No, I live in the country, and there is no way my parents would approve of me riding a uber. If I suggested such a thing, I would get yelled and screamed at, scolded for it.


Thats insane, you're 40. I see no reason why they would do that or you would allow that. Its a ride to get looked at :stu. Do they not want you out the house? Have independence? Wow.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Thats insane, you're 40. I see no reason why they would do that or you would allow that. Its a ride to get looked at :stu. Do they not want you out the house? Have independence? Wow.


It's complicated. Hard to explain. But that short answer is No they don't think I could handle being independent from them. Nor do I. Age has not nothing do with it, when you have the kind of health and brain problems I suffer with.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> It's complicated. Hard to explain. But that short answer is No they don't think I could handle being independent from them. Nor do I. Age has not nothing do with it, when you have the kind of health and brain problems I suffer with.


Oh wow didn't know it was that bad. What happens after they're gone? Just curious. Praying :squeeze.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Oh wow didn't know it was that bad. What happens after they're gone? Just curious. Praying :squeeze.


I think about that a lot. I'm :afr because I just don't know.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I think about that a lot. I'm :afr because I just don't know.


They should be discussing this but praying for you brother.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> They should be discussing this but praying for you brother.


I tried to discuss it with them, but they don't seem to care. They got "plans" to do something... I don't think they know what they are doing... But that is why I come to the prayer thread. I think I'm guilty of something that many Christians are guilty of. We tend to pray after things get over our head. Thats why when I put in a prayer request, I know it's beyond what I can handle myself. I think some people who read this will say "eh He's just making up excuses" Those people don't know me in person.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I tried to discuss it with them, but they don't seem to care. They got "plans" to do something... I don't think they know what they are doing... But that is why I come to the prayer thread. I think I'm guilty of something that many Christians are guilty of. We tend to pray after things get over our head. Thats why when I put in a prayer request, I know it's beyond what I can handle myself. I think some people who read this will say "eh He's just making up excuses" Those people don't know me in person.


God is working, no matter how impossible it seems.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I show more love to my mom.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I get my PTO stuff resolved at work...anxiety up.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ I got it

Pray that I dive all into God and not look back. Run and not get weary. Can't let fear define me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray this week goes well for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my family has a safe trip and that work goes well for me the next couple of days.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I think my place of occupation blocked my email address. I didn't do anything wrong, but from what information I could gather online, this sort of thing can happen to anybody. :stu


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I think my place of occupation blocked my email address. I didn't do anything wrong, but from what information I could gather online, this sort of thing can happen to anybody. :stu


So what exactly do you need prayer for? For them to unblock it?


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> So what exactly do you need prayer for? For them to unblock it?


Kevin, lots of bad treatment has happened to me online. Things that I did nothing wrong, and yet I've been treated over and over again like I did something wrong. But this time it hit me a lot closer to home. Here is an article you can read: https://askleo.com/why_is_my_mail_to_this_person_not_getting_through/ I'll let you choose how you want to or not want to pray for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I heal soon, feeling awful.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Sometimes I think Satan tries to put bad thoughts in my Head. He likes to pick on me when I'm feeling really low. Tonight was one of those nights. I feel like I'm worthless. No use to anyone, and no use to God.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Don't believe the lies


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I can go to church today


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my mom's procedure goes well today.


----------



## TinyFlutter

Kevin001 said:


> Pray my mom's procedure goes well today.


I hope it went well, and praying for her recovery :squeeze


----------



## TinyFlutter

Praying there isn’t any complications with my friend’s surgery and for her to be able to travel outside the country in time to visit her grandfather who is sick.


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> I hope it went well, and praying for her recovery :squeeze


Went well .



TinyFlutter said:


> Praying there isn't any complications with my friend's surgery and for her to be able to travel outside the country in time to visit her grandfather who is sick.


Prayed


----------



## TinyFlutter

Kevin001 said:


> Went well .
> 
> Prayed


I'm glad to hear it went well and I appreciate the prayers for my friend, Kevin .


----------



## The Linux Guy

I've come full circle. I'm back at the Church I left back in 1993. Which means there is no Church that fits me. From now on I'm just attending Church but completely giving up on anything more. It's one of those things you can't understand unless you live where I live, and have the life that I live. But you can always pray that things change. It's all in God's hands. Nothing more I can do about it.


----------



## Kevin001

TinyFlutter said:


> I'm glad to hear it went well and I appreciate the prayers for my friend, Kevin .





I_Exist said:


> I've come full circle. I'm back at the Church I left back in 1993. Which means there is no Church that fits me. From now on I'm just attending Church but completely giving up on anything more. It's one of those things you can't understand unless you live where I live, and have the life that I live. But you can always pray that things change. It's all in God's hands. Nothing more I can do about it.


:squeeze


----------



## Musicfan

Pray for my mother who was just diagnosed with breast cancer.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Wow prayed!


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Wow prayed!


Thanks Kev. She's a good lady who has been through breast cancer and skin cancer before. She's pretty confident that it's nothing too big but right now only time will tell if the surgery will be successful.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Musicfan69 said:


> Thanks Kev. She's a good lady who has been through breast cancer and skin cancer before. She's pretty confident that it's nothing too big but right now only time will tell if the surgery will be successful.


Dear Heavenly Father,

We know you can heal our bodies. I ask that you will heal Musicfan69's Mother's Body.

Amen.
---------------------------

I've been praying that God will remove my desire for Friendship, Church, and Girl Friend. The reason why I decided to start praying this way, is because for years I've been praying in the other direction and It hasn't been happening for me. So maybe God will be merciful to me and just remove my feelings of loneliness, desires for a Church, and my sex drive.


----------



## blue2

Hey god 😉


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan69 said:


> Thanks Kev. She's a good lady who has been through breast cancer and skin cancer before. She's pretty confident that it's nothing too big but right now only time will tell if the surgery will be successful.


----------



## Musicfan

I_Exist said:


> Dear Heavenly Father,
> 
> We know you can heal our bodies. I ask that you will heal Musicfan69's Mother's Body.
> 
> Amen.


Thank you I_Exist for the thoughtful message.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend's cousin who is facing felony charges.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray work goes fast for me today and well.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't get sick again.


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> Pray for my friend's cousin who is facing felony charges.





Kevin001 said:


> Pray work goes fast for me today and well.





Kevin001 said:


> Pray I don't get sick again.


Prayed for mercy, prayed for work to go well and prayed for Kevin's health.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks


----------



## Kevin001

Continued prayer about getting sick, having a itchy throat now ugh.


----------



## Musicfan

Pray for the Kurds.


----------



## Kevin001

Musicfan said:


> Pray for the Kurds.


Who is that?


----------



## Musicfan

Kevin001 said:


> Who is that?


A group of people the US allies with in Syria, who are at risk of slaughter and human rights violations, since Trump is pulling troops out of their area. They have Christian populations which makes them a target for anti Christian extremists. They need much support right now.

https://www.christianpost.com/news/...ve-against-kurds-in-syria-thousands-flee.html

https://clarionproject.org/will-trump-let-the-u-s-army-stand-by-while-100000-christians-are-killed/


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh wow


----------



## TinyFlutter

Praying for a friend who is being evicted will find a new place to live by next month.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my eye, not sure if I have a stye or what but having pain in corner of left eye and eyelid is a little low.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

anxietykills95 said:


> Praying for you Kevin. I pray that I get out of homelessness soon. It is really wearing me down.


 I've been homeless. I understand the pain of being ignored by society, the feeling of being hated, of self-doubt. I hope your life gets better.
I pray for you to have comfort, to be happy, to have company and every good thing from christ.

I request a prayer for Lauren. She is heart broken. She loves so deeply, and she hurts from it sometimes. I want her to have happiness in life. Her pain is too much for me to handle. I need her to be happy.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Work is being hard on my emotional state. I'm dealing with frustration, anger and depression now. Socially my place of employment is terrible. I'm constantly going from sever loneliness to walking on eggshells with people. It's so bad for me that I can't even describe it. I'm posting in the prayer request thread because if you only knew how and why I ended up in this job, then you would know that I can not change jobs on my own. But I'm not going to describe all of that to you, because I don't know how.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

I_Exist said:


> Work is being hard on my emotional state. I'm dealing with frustration, anger and depression now. Socially my place of employment is terrible. I'm constantly going from sever loneliness to walking on eggshells with people. It's so bad for me that I can't even describe it. I'm posting in the prayer request thread because if you only knew how and why I ended up in this job, then you would know that I can not change jobs on my own. But I'm not going to describe all of that to you, because I don't know how.


 I will pray for you I exist. I dont need details to believe you are suffering. Esp as someone with SAD.

Can you pray for Lauren? She has been hurt by someone she loved, and she feels real awful, along with getting sick and ending up in bed 2 days (she got a shot and now is just normally sick), she's been crying a lot and drinking. I just want her to be happy, and not to suffer from someone being unsympathetic and cruel.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed guys


----------



## GeorgeMilton

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Prayed guys


thanks. Praying for you too.


----------



## bronzemember12

*Insurance approval*

My insurance company denied me coverage for my chemotherapy plan. My doctors are trying to get my insurance company to approve me but it is kind of hard because I still do not have a proper diagnosis.

I would like a pray request.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

bronzemember12 said:


> My insurance company denied me coverage for my chemotherapy plan. My doctors are trying to get my insurance company to approve me but it is kind of hard because I still do not have a proper diagnosis.
> 
> I would like a pray request.


 I pray for success in your fight.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Dear Heavenly Father, Please be with the needs of those on this thread. I believe you can heal our problems if you want too. In Jesus Name, Amen.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray today goes well for me.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

Kevin001 said:


> Pray today goes well for me.


I'll pray for today and tomorrow, :smile2:

Please pray for Lauren, she is still sick and her boss is giving her a hard time. I hope her life gets better.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my mom can get her catheter removed Monday.


----------



## 0589471

^^ Praying for your mom & you Kevin!

Please pray for continued closeness to God & self-improvements as I'm moving forward in my journey toward healing and fulfilling my purpose.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

^^Prayed

Please pray for my family to recover from devastating loss.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed guys . Thanks as well.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

^^^ Prayed


And thanks for prayers said. It gives me comfort to know someone cares.


please pray that those around Lauren are good for her and supportive as she heals.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I can find affordable insurance.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

Kevin001 said:


> Pray I can find affordable insurance.


 ^^^ Prayed


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks


----------



## GeorgeMilton

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Thanks


 Lauren is better BTW. She is no longer sick. Thanks for praying for so many people for so long. I hope you are rewarded!

Please, lets pray for and thank Kevin, who with all his problems still bothered to think of us too.:smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

^^ God bless brother


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I'm not outside tonight for work.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

Kevin001 said:


> Pray I'm not outside tonight for work.


Prayed. Stay warm!

Please pray Lauren will have a happy life.


----------



## 0589471

Praying George ^

Please pray for my little sister, she's leaving the country (for the first time in her life) to visit some friends in Seoul, South Korea. She's been learning Korean and is a really smart, independent young woman and I know she's capable. I just ask for prayer for safe travels, clarity and focus, that she not become anxious and for everything to go smoothly to & from. She has a layover flight, so it might be a bit hectic for her, especially being a first time international flier.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

^^Praying.

Praying for Kevin too, such a good guy.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Praying George ^
> 
> Please pray for my little sister, she's leaving the country (for the first time in her life) to visit some friends in Seoul, South Korea. She's been learning Korean and is a really smart, independent young woman and I know she's capable. I just ask for prayer for safe travels, clarity and focus, that she not become anxious and for everything to go smoothly to & from. She has a layover flight, so it might be a bit hectic for her, especially being a first time international flier.


 Sounds cool, if she can pull it off (which is the prayer, of course). Very impressive!

Father "You are going to Korea!" Daughter "K, pop."

Anyways, Prayed.


----------



## Kevin001

Praying for you guys!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my meeting with an old teacher goes well tomorrow, its downtown and getting rides might be rough but never know I could land a solid job.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Dear Heavenly Father,

I ask that you help Kevin travel to where He needs to go. Help all things to go well for Him.

Amen

Hopefully God will answer that prayer because I think my sin is getting more inflamed.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks bro God has you.


----------



## Santadidntcomethisyear

Hi! I'm new here. I am going to pray for all of ya, even if the things you wanted to pray for were already accomplished.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't get sick again nose is acting up and feeling off.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I'm better by tomorrow.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

Praying that the man above gets better.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Pray I'm better by tomorrow.


^prayed


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks I'm slowly getting better . 

Pray the roads aren't closed tomorrow when I travel for work.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

^^Praying that the roads aren't closed tomorrow when the man in post above travels to work.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

Let's pray that Kevin001 is rewarded for his consistency with a better life.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks guys roads were clear and I'm feeling a little better.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

^^You're welcome. Good to hear that roads were clear and feeling a little better.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

Glad to hear roads were good. No doubt red lights turning green- IE, the parting of the red sea. 



Rather than simply avoiding headaches, I hope Kevin gets joy equal to his prayer perseverance. Thanks for all the uplift Kevin.


Pray that Lauren meets someone great and interesting today to cheer her up.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I feel like Satan is giving me some resistance. He often seems to attack me emotionally, spiritually, and physically. Since I don't currently believe in the idea the one needs to be concerned about how or what one prays for, I'm leaving it up to you the reader to decide on how or what you want to pray. Lately there is someone at work that I think I'm starting to have "feelings" for. I think about her a lot more then I should. I've been praying that God will remove this person from my mind and feelings. I also told God that if this is the woman for me then I'm fine with it because if that is His will then I try to go in that direction... So far I haven't gotten any answers.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

Can you pray that my soulmate girlfriend and I get back together and be stronger than we ever have been. 
I miss hearing "I love you", so very much.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

I_Exist said:


> I feel like Satan is giving me some resistance.


Lord I pray that you remove the woman on I_Exist's mind and feelings, 
that you lead him not into temptation. Lord if this IS the woman for him, let your will be done, 
create an opportunity for them to get closer to one another. 
Please send your holy spirit to watch over my brother I_Exist and help him walk in your will.
Stop Satan from meddling in his life and bring to him your Shalom peace. Amen


----------



## GeorgeMilton

This all gave me de ja vous, as I seem to recall a dream I had where I was talking to someone on this forum about being in love. Very faint memory, but it seems this dream occurred.


God is love, they say, so a proper union of two in one is perhaps a rather godly activity. 



Anyways, I pray for love with wisdom for all ya'll.


----------



## The Linux Guy

@Lelouch Lamperouge thank you for praying for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I can finish getting my dental insurance by next week.


----------



## The Linux Guy

There are several significant problems with the place I clean for. I don't want to try and name all of them. But one of my big problems that drives me into depression the most, is on a personal level. It's a school, and I'm a night time custodian. That means I start working around the time the kids are getting ready to go home. There is around 50 Women who work for the school. Many of them are teachers. Some of them stay after school to complete lesson plans etc. Often times as I'm picking up the trash, some of them are still in their rooms. I have found that my personality type (whatever type it is, I don't know, nor do I care to know) isn't compatible with theirs. I got to be extremely careful what I say, even in small talk. It makes me feel like I'm suffocating. And this is how I've been feeling for 17 years! Again I don't care how you choose to pray for me. Just pray for me please.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

^^Praying for both post's above.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge

I_Exist said:


> @Lelouch Lamperouge thank you for praying for me.


You're welcome :smile2::grin2:


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my mom, her casino addiction is still an issue.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend's friend who has 3rd degree burns on his face.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I never stop pursuing Jesus.


----------



## millenniumman75

Kevin001 said:


> Pray for my mom, her casino addiction is still an issue.


Praying for the biochemical draw to risk-take and gamble to diminish to even a thought of aversion.



Kevin001 said:


> Pray for my friend's friend who has 3rd degree burns on his face.


Praying for the healing of skin cell by cell and restoration of melanin and for necessary and temporary scabs to protect the healing skin.



Kevin001 said:


> Pray that I never stop pursuing Jesus.


Praying for focus on the pursuit of Jesus and the discernment over any distraction versus messages Jesus is trying to convey to Kevin.

I need prayers for my brother and his family.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

^^Praying.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks and prayed .


----------



## The Linux Guy

Mondo_Fernando said:


> ^^Praying for both post's above.


Thank you 

Dear Heavenly Father I ask that you will be with all of our needs and desires. Please Help us to get through the pain in this life. In Jesus Name Amen.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

^^You're welcome.


----------



## blue2

I wouldn't be relying on prayer to save me, but if it helps anyone feel better, knock yourselves out 😉


----------



## Kevin001

Neck still giving me problem please pray for me.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Dear Heavenly Father I ask that Kevin will feel better soon. Amen.

I think I got a problem or maybe it's the people around me who has the problem. I'm not sure which... I was told by someone that I sorta like that I'm good at making people feel uncomfortable. I don't think they realize how hurtful that comment was. I try to do my best everyday to get along with people. Sometimes that means I got to get out of my comfort zone. Sometimes that means I need to try and joke around carefully. A user on here told me "As long as it isn't inappropriate then it should be ok" But it feels like the way people are now days, everything could be consider inappropriate. It all just depends on who your talking too and what mood they happen to be in. It's frightening. How is anyone supposed to get over social anxiety when it's actually dangerous to socialize? Please Pray!

PS I also have a problem with Church. Some of these same people attend the same church I'm currently attending! I feel weird looking out in the congregation and seeing them.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

^^^^Praying.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

blue2 said:


> I wouldn't be relying on prayer to save me, but if it helps anyone feel better, knock yourselves out &#128521;


Praying that this man has a good Christmas, New Year.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Mondo_Fernando said:


> Praying that this man has a good Christmas, New Year.


Dear Heavenly Father I ask that you give Blue2 some extra blessings this Christmas season. Amen.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando

I_Exist said:


> Dear Heavenly Father I ask that you give Blue2 some extra blessings this Christmas season. Amen.


Amen.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Another big problem I have is, whenever I go out to eat, I get really nervous and fearful of throwing up. Part of the reason for this is that my digestive system and sinuses behave badly. Not always, but a lot of the time. It's been this way for my whole life. I've talked with my Doctor about it, and I've done some research but I can't turn up anything helpful. I'm also suffering from a skin problem. I have a rash on my stomach and my back. It's not like a regular rash, it's a little bit like acne, and yet it doesn't completely look like acne. For some reason my pores seem to clog up, so I try using clear pore to unblock them, but it doesn't clear me up. I also wash myself twice a day, and still doesn't solve the problem. I also had this issue on and off since my teenage years. I really wish I could find the answer to the problem.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying bro


----------



## GeorgeMilton

My heart is heavy. I disappointed someone I care about. I pray they can forgive me and be happy again.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

GeorgeMilton said:


> My heart is heavy. I disappointed someone I care about. I pray they can forgive me and be happy again.


 It's all good now, never mind. Still, prayer is welcome anyway, lol.

Also, thanks for your consistency Kevin


----------



## The Linux Guy

I struggle with my emotions and my body. Sometimes it's my body first and sometimes it's my emotions first. Today it's been sexual/loneliness. I've been feeling a really strong pull, like a magnet to tall women. Some people tell me "This is just Normal" But you know what? Throughout most of my life I was attracted to short busty women. Those of us who read the Bible know that we are not supposed to lust. But sometimes my sexual emotions are overwhelming, and other times they can be almost non existent. Some people say sexuality is a good thing. I suppose if I was "married" then it would be a good thing? As it is, they are not good feelings. Currently they are invading my concentration. Please pray that God will clear my mind and body of this.

Dear Lord I ask that you be with @GeorgeMilton help things to go well for this person and him. In Jesus Name Amen.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my family comes to like my friend.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

I_Exist said:


> I struggle with my emotions and my body. Sometimes it's my body first and sometimes it's my emotions first. Today it's been sexual/loneliness. I've been feeling a really strong pull, like a magnet to tall women. Some people tell me "This is just Normal" But you know what? Throughout most of my life I was attracted to short busty women. Those of us who read the Bible know that we are not supposed to lust. But sometimes my sexual emotions are overwhelming, and other times they can be almost non existent. Some people say sexuality is a good thing. I suppose if I was "married" then it would be a good thing? As it is, they are not good feelings. Currently they are invading my concentration. Please pray that God will clear my mind and body of this.
> 
> Dear Lord I ask that you be with @GeorgeMilton help things to go well for this person and him. In Jesus Name Amen.


 Thanks I Exist. I understand this a lot. I first wrote a perhaps too emotional response which was a little too much, so I'll edit it down.
Basically, lust really is a tricky thing. If you can end up in a good loving relationship, then great, otherwise it's a burden being sexual. Either it's anxiety, or regrets. So, I pray it ends up the right way for you.

I pray god will bless you and Kevin in your lives.


----------



## The Linux Guy

GeorgeMilton said:


> Thanks I Exist. I understand this a lot. I first wrote a perhaps too emotional response which was a little too much, so I'll edit it down.
> Basically, lust really is a tricky thing. If you can end up in a good loving relationship, then great, otherwise it's a burden being sexual. Either it's anxiety, or regrets. So, I pray it ends up the right way for you.


Thank you for not writing a long emotional response.

I always felt like, if you have a strong sex drive, then it's Biblical to seek a wife. I don't have the gift of celibacy. This is also the reason why I think I might be going to hell. If a person truly has the holy spirit, then He should be able to resist the sins that are listed as "will not inherit the kingdom of heaven". It's also the reason why, despite my research proving to me that Determinism is not right, there is still have a part of me saying maybe God has determined that I be damned. Another thing that took the wind out of my sails is when the Pastor at a Church I attended, testified that marriage doesn't help the sex drive. :roll Maybe it doesn't calm his situation, but it seems like that is God's design. One Man, One Woman = Love and maybe Kids. :stu Please keep praying for me.

Dear Heavenly Father, we seek you, I ask that you will help us all overcome our sins. In Jesus Name, Amen.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Today I saw a never ending cycle. It's hard to have a hole in your heart that you can't fill. I long for real connections. Something other than what I have with my Parents or God. I often end up online because there is nobody in real life. People online come and go. Many times when someone goes, it literally takes years before someone else refills the hole. No sooner then they start to refill the hole they are gone. Next I wait years again. All the while I see my life just ticking away. It causes me great sadness/ depression. Need Prayer!


----------



## The Linux Guy

Maybe it's a good thing that I keep adding more and more information. I don't know how many times I got angry at someone because they took problems I've had for years and then gave me quicky answers, like just go do that. or Just get help. If it were that simple for me I wouldn't ever ask for prayer online or otherwise.

Before I go to bed, I decided to delete some comments I made on youtube. For 2 reasons, one is it's been two days and the person never responded. and Second, due to who I wrote the comments too, I wasn't feeling good about it.

Here is where all of this is going... As far back as my boyhood, I always found myself attracted to women that weren't believers. Now if those women would of been believers I would of still found them attractive. It's just the all the best looking girls weren't believers. I have no idea why that was. What is really sad, is I still find myself in that exact same situation. Only instead of it happening offline, now it happens online, youtube videos, instagram, and yes even this website it's happened. If you really want to get picky with me, I could list you all the different social media sites, including the so called "Christian" ones that I was apart of. All I'm trying to say is, this has been a huge problem for me. I just hope that if anyone truly prays for me, that they won't downplay my issues.


----------



## Kamikaze

I'd appreciate it if people pray for my cousin. He struggles with anorexia/bulimia and is now in a Juvenile Detention Center. He committed minor crimes to get himself put there so he could get out of going back to the treatment center he was in. When he was able to come home not long ago, he ran away and disappeared in the mountains when him and his parents were on a hike. His parents are at a loss as to what to do, and now their marriage is starting to fall apart from the stress they're under. None of us know what to do to help him


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh wow praying for you guys :squeeze


----------



## GeorgeMilton

Kamikaze said:


> I'd appreciate it if people pray for my cousin. He struggles with anorexia/bulimia and is now in a Juvenile Detention Center. He committed minor crimes to get himself put there so he could get out of going back to the treatment center he was in. When he was able to come home not long ago, he ran away and disappeared in the mountains when him and his parents were on a hike. His parents are at a loss as to what to do, and now their marriage is starting to fall apart from the stress they're under. None of us know what to do to help him


 When I was younger I used to do a lot of disappearing like that. His case sounds very bad. On the other hand, people have come back from worse even. Still, you guys must be terrified. I'll pray for all involved, that it will get better and everyone can be safe and happy.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

I_Exist said:


> Maybe it's a good thing that I keep adding more and more information. I don't know how many times I got angry at someone because they took problems I've had for years and then gave me quicky answers, like just go do that. or Just get help. If it were that simple for me I wouldn't ever ask for prayer online or otherwise.
> 
> Before I go to bed, I decided to delete some comments I made on youtube. For 2 reasons, one is it's been two days and the person never responded. and Second, due to who I wrote the comments too, I wasn't feeling good about it.
> 
> Here is where all of this is going... As far back as my boyhood, I always found myself attracted to women that weren't believers. Now if those women would of been believers I would of still found them attractive. It's just the all the best looking girls weren't believers. I have no idea why that was. What is really sad, is I still find myself in that exact same situation. Only instead of it happening offline, now it happens online, youtube videos, instagram, and yes even this website it's happened. If you really want to get picky with me, I could list you all the different social media sites, including the so called "Christian" ones that I was apart of. All I'm trying to say is, this has been a huge problem for me. I just hope that if anyone truly prays for me, that they won't downplay my issues.


 I understand you feel life will be redundant and lonely. That is a very lame feeling. I pray you can find the company and change you desire, if it is in god's will. Also, I pray it will be a lot of fun too!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my sister finds work, she got released just before her 90 days.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

Kevin001 said:


> Pray my sister finds work, she got released just before her 90 days.


 prayed- and hopefully something she enjoys too!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks


----------



## GeorgeMilton

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Thanks


welcome!

pray Lauren finds mister right and they have a happy life together.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ 

Pray for my coworker who lost his car and having transportation issues.


----------



## The Linux Guy

GeorgeMilton said:


> I understand you feel life will be redundant and lonely. That is a very lame feeling. I pray you can find the company and change you desire, if it is in god's will. Also, I pray it will be a lot of fun too!


It's not a lame feeling! It very much sucks! I guess I can't hold it against you, you don't know me.  Thanks for praying though!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my acne gets better.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I become more bold in my faith and do more.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my anxiety lessens more.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Dear Heavenly Father, I ask that you will help everyone's anxiety. God I'm feeling depressed and out of focused. Please help me to focus on the things I want to get done before going to bed. Lord help things to get better at work. Amen.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I find a better career and just take a leap.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray church goes well, not feeling 100%.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for Ginger who is about to divorce her 4th husband because she realized she was living in adultery.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

Pray Lauren is safe. An earthquake just happened near her. May god protect everyone.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Pray for Ginger who is about to divorce her 4th husband because she realized she was living in adultery.


^done. Does she know that the bible says that you only can divorce if the 'other' person commits adultery, not yourself? If you could reach her, you could let her know that.



GeorgeMilton said:


> Pray Lauren is safe. An earthquake just happened near her. May god protect everyone.


^done.


----------



## GeorgeMilton

lily said:


> ^done. Does she know that the bible says that you only can divorce if you the 'other' person commits adultery, not yourself? If you could reach her, you could let her know that.
> 
> ^done.


 thanks. I'll pray for you too Lily.


----------



## lily

GeorgeMilton said:


> thanks. I'll pray for you too Lily.


I'm wondering what you will pray about? I like kind and gentle prayers and I think when you give those kinds of prayers, God will be that way towards you too.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> ^done. Does she know that the bible says that you only can divorce if the 'other' person commits adultery, not yourself? If you could reach her, you could let her know that.


That isn't quite correct, during that time they were referring to the brothel/engagement period where one could get a divorce. Once married I don't believe in divorce, what God has put together let no man separate. She is still married under God with her first husband so.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> That isn't quite correct, during that time they were referring to the brothel/engagement period where one could get a divorce. Once married I don't believe in divorce, what God has put together let no man separate. She is still married under God with her first husband so.


It looks correct to me but I'm not sure. In Matthew 19:3-10 under Marriage in the index of my bible it says exactly that though. I also didn't know that you could call anyone your husband or wife if you're in engagement.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I don’t feel like I can write just one post about everything that is wrong with me. But I often feel that people who comment and write me don’t understand the pain that inspires me to write. Before you ask, I do see a doctor once a year. And I’ve tried asking about some of this stuff, but they just mainly focus on the High Blood Pressure because that’s the only thing considered serious enough for them. The rest is just considered to be annoyances, I guess. :stu

Allergies,
Arthritis in the feet,
Back Problems,
Digestive and Irritable Bowel Syndrome,
Emotional Problems,
Fatigue,
High Blood Pressure,
Learning Disability,
Sexual Problems, 
Skin Rash that itches and bleeds
Social Problems,
Spiritual Problems,
Ugliness,


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> It looks correct to me but I'm not sure. In Matthew 19:3-10 under Marriage in the index of my bible it says exactly that though. I also didn't know that you could call anyone your husband or wife if you're in engagement.


People have different interpretations but.......

What this means is, if a couple gets engaged and then one of them discovers something about the other the couple can break off their engagement without violating God's Word. Christ reiterates this later in Matthew 19:4-6 when He says, "Wherefore they are no more twain, but one flesh. What therefore God hath joined together, let not man put asunder".


----------



## GeorgeMilton

lily said:


> I'm wondering what you will pray about? I like kind and gentle prayers and I think when you give those kinds of prayers, God will be that way towards you too.


 I think I'll pray that you get to have a lot of fun somehow


----------



## The Linux Guy

lily said:


> I'm wondering what you will pray about? I like kind and gentle prayers and I think when you give those kinds of prayers, God will be that way towards you too.


God knows whats in your heart before you even say it. Therefor I think God wants us to be honest and open with him. However, when your praying out loud, you need to be careful how you word things or you might hurt the person listening.


----------



## lily

GeorgeMilton said:


> I think I'll pray that you get to have a lot of fun somehow


Thanks^



I_Exist said:


> God knows whats in your heart before you even say it. Therefor I think God wants us to be honest and open with him. However, when your praying out loud, you need to be careful how you word things or you might hurt the person listening.


Thanks for your thoughts!



Kevin001 said:


> People have different interpretations but.......
> 
> What this means is, if a couple gets engaged and then one of them discovers something about the other the couple can break off their engagement without violating God's Word. Christ reiterates this later in Matthew 19:4-6 when He says, "Wherefore they are no more twain, but one flesh. What therefore God hath joined together, let not man put asunder".


how do you know it's talking about engagement? i don't think it says engagement but 'marriage'. i haven't read it again yet but i believe what i read yesterday was that it said bc we were stubborn, God after allowed divorce only for unfaithfulness.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> how do you know it's talking about engagement? i don't think it says engagement but 'marriage'. i haven't read it again yet but i believe what i read yesterday was that it said bc we were stubborn, God after allowed divorce only for unfaithfulness.


The Jews had an "engagement" period. Like Joseph wanted to divorce Mary when he found out she was with child but technically she was still a virgin and they weren't officially married yet.


----------



## The Linux Guy

lily said:


> You can try taking probiotics for your digestive and ibs, try a good ratio Omega 3, 6 fish oil for arthritis, try massage if you have back pain due to tension, try eating only good fats such as avocado with mono-unsaturated fats (Omega 9), oil from nuts, extra-virgin olive oil on salad to try to help with high blood pressure, try eating sugar only from real fruit or some honey (not refined sugar), lots of vegetables and some meat is ok like fish, chicken, beef and eggs, drink lots of filtered water to cleanse your body, could be cause of rash. it's also ok to drink almond, soy or milk and some potato is fine. You can also try to put herbs into your food or drink like oregano rather than salt or cinnamon in your drink. it's also possible to try to find out what you're allergic to. If you're annoyed by this for some reason then sorry about that, you can ignore this.


In my opinion it's not helpful because it's too hard to do all that. No normal person does all of that stuff. I'd haft to quit my job to make all of that work in my life. Besides all of that, I already eat lots of vegetables, drink plenty of water, eat fruit, use honey, take fish oil, and probiotics.


----------



## lily

I_Exist said:


> In my opinion it's not helpful because it's too hard to do all that. No normal person does all of that stuff. I'd haft to quit my job to make all of that work in my life. Besides all of that, I already eat lots of vegetables, drink plenty of water, eat fruit, use honey, take fish oil, and probiotics.


Ok so you're doing the best you can right now and I think you do pray about this, it seems nice. God bless you! 0


----------



## lily

@I_Exist, exercise also helps you to feel better like rotating your arms as if you're swimming, bending your back down with your arms comfortably and naturally going down your thighs and getting back up, pulling your shoulders back, etc.


----------



## The Linux Guy

lily said:


> Ok so you're doing the best you can right now and I think you do pray about this, it seems nice. God bless you! 0


I think the only thing that might work, if it is food related. I would need to cut everything but one thing out of my diet for a month, and then add one thing in at a time. But you can't live like that. My parents eat a balance of things, and they make most of the food around here. That means I would need to cook for myself and eat separately. Also how would I work that into my occupation? I need energy to be walking around a big school for nearly 8 hours straight every night. Where I put on over 10,000 steps a night!


----------



## The Linux Guy

lily said:


> @*I_Exist* , exercise also helps you to feel better like rotating your arms as if you're swimming, bending your back down with your arms comfortably and naturally going down your thighs and getting back up, pulling your shoulders back, etc.


I already got to bend over and clean lots of toilets (both inside and out), pick up things off the floor, as I vacuum over 20 rooms!


----------



## lily

I_Exist said:


> I already got to bend over and clean lots of toilets (both inside and out), pick up things off the floor, as I vacuum over 20 rooms!


just letting you know that I'm not saying you're not exercising enough. I'm just telling you comfortable, relaxation exercises.


----------



## The Linux Guy

lily said:


> just letting you know that I'm not saying you're not exercising enough. I'm just telling you comfortable, relaxation exercises.


I think if you had to move around as much as I do in a night, then I don't think you would have the energy to do any kind of exercises. Do you realize that when my coworker is sick they make me clean the entire school myself. And I've done that for 3 weeks in a roll. One teacher was jogging around the school, and then she made a comment to me. "This is a big place" I don't have back pain because I don't move around enough. I have back pain because I move around too much.


----------



## lily

I_Exist said:


> I think if you had to move around as much as I do in a night, then I don't think you would have the energy to do any kind of exercises. Do you realize that when my coworker is sick they make me clean the entire school myself. And I've done that for 3 weeks in a roll. One teacher was jogging around the school, and then she made a comment to me. "This is a big place" I don't have back pain because I don't move around enough. I have back pain because I move around too much.


Oh I see then you have to listen to your body (not in all circumstances though but in your case in my opinion) and get some rest. God bless you!


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> The Jews had an "engagement" period. Like Joseph wanted to divorce Mary when he found out she was with child but technically she was still a virgin and they weren't officially married yet.


how do you know they had an engagement period, it doesn't say that in the bible; however, i know there are reference notes at the bottom of certain bibles.


----------



## The Linux Guy

lily said:


> Oh I see then you have to listen to your body (not in all circumstances though but in your case in my opinion) and get some rest. God bless you!


lily I got so many things wrong with me, that it's hard for me write all of it down. I think the Internet has got a really big problem. People feel compelled to make comments without really knowing the person they are commenting too. Is it any wonder why there is so much anger online? I wish people would spend more time learning about each other before they start giving advice. It is my opinion that the prayer request thread is not meant for giving advice. It's meant for seeking God's advice through prayer. If God was speaking through you, then the information would be helpful because He knows what needs to be said. I know your trying to be helpful. Thank you for trying to help.


----------



## lily

I_Exist said:


> lily I got so many things wrong with me, that it's hard for me write all of it down. I think the Internet has got a really big problem. People feel compelled to make comments without really knowing the person they are commenting too. Is it any wonder why there is so much anger online? I wish people would spend more time learning about each other before they start giving advice. It is my opinion that the prayer request thread is not meant for giving advice. It's meant for seeking God's advice through prayer. If God was speaking through you, then the information would be helpful because He knows what needs to be said. I know your trying to be helpful. Thank you for trying to help.


I don't think there's anything wrong with giving advice on a forum or in this thread, it's debatable as you stated in your post. Yes people don't really know anyone on a forum usually so they just can give advice or their thoughts to be helpful and some people like me hope that others will see something as helpful but if you really don't want me to talk about this topic ever again then I won't. I disagree about there being a need to get angry at people for giving advice without really knowing the person since that's the nature of a forum but if someone doesn't want advice in their thread they should state it bc others likely won't know as some people like advice. Anyway, thank you for saying thank you, it's great that you showed appreciation or appreciated me being helpful, it's nice to feel and be appreciated.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> how do you know they had an engagement period, it doesn't say that in the bible; however, i know there are reference notes at the bottom of certain bibles.


You have to know the time period to understand what was meant in the verses.


----------



## The Linux Guy

lily said:


> I don't think there's anything wrong with giving advice on a forum or in this thread, it's debatable as you stated in your post. Yes people don't really know anyone on a forum usually so they just can give advice or their thoughts to be helpful and some people like me hope that others will see something as helpful but if you really don't want me to talk about this topic ever again then I won't. I disagree about there being a need to get angry at people for giving advice without really knowing the person since that's the nature of a forum but if someone doesn't want advice in their thread they should state it bc others likely won't know as some people like advice. Anyway, thank you for saying thank you, it's great that you showed appreciation or appreciated me being helpful, it's nice to feel and be appreciated.


Personally I don't like anyone who acts like a *"Mr. Know It All" * Sometimes the way you write sounds like you think you know everything there is to know about health issues. *I do find that annoying.* I'm sorry maybe I shouldn't feel this way* but I do feel this way.* It feels like someone rubbing salt in an open wound. Or someone telling someone that is already doing the best they can to do more. The person is *already very frustrated*, and then someone comes along and adds more *fuel to the fire.* This is a *prayer thread.* I come here when I feel like *I'm at the end of my rope.* I'm not seeking health advice on this thread. If I wanted health advice then I would go to a health thread to seek it. Then I *wouldn't be so offended* when I get what I'm asking for.


----------



## lily

I_Exist said:


> Personally I don't like anyone who acts like a *"Mr. Know It All" * Sometimes the way you write sounds like you think you know everything there is to know about health issues. *I do find that annoying.* I'm sorry maybe I shouldn't feel this way* but I do feel this way.* It feels like someone rubbing salt in an open wound. Or someone telling someone that is already doing the best they can to do more. The person is *already very frustrated*, and then someone comes along and adds more *fuel to the fire.* This is a *prayer thread.* I come here when I feel like *I'm at the end of my rope.* I'm not seeking health advice on this thread. If I wanted health advice then I would go to a health thread to seek it. Then I *wouldn't be so offended* when I get what I'm asking for.


Ok then I'm not going to try to help you anymore unless it's in a Health thread even though I did have something else important to tell you in case you didn't know (not that I want to help you anymore bc of the way you are at least currently). I try to help people with what I know bc I care so if you take it as 'Mr. Know It All' then that's a problem you have to deal with. it's something God has to help you with. I'll pray for you since you're my brother in Christ and by the way, I'm a Ms. I don't know everything there is about health issues so you shouldn't judge me for it. Sorry you don't like me. God does and I know I'm valuable. The way I write? What _way_ should I write that would be appropriate to you?


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> You have to know the time period to understand what was meant in the verses.


Oh, even though I still don't understand, never mind. I have faith that God will help me to understand one day. Thank you


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## The Linux Guy

lily said:


> Ok then I'm not going to try to help you anymore unless it's in a Health thread even though I did have something else important to tell you in case you didn't know (not that I want to help you anymore bc of the way you are at least currently). I try to help people with what I know bc I care so if you take it as 'Mr. Know It All' then that's a problem you have to deal with. it's something God has to help you with. I'll pray for you since you're my brother in Christ and by the way, I'm a Ms. I don't know everything there is about health issues so you shouldn't judge me for it. Sorry you don't like me. God does and I know I'm valuable. The way I write? What _way_ should I write that would be appropriate to you?


Thanks. Health issues are a very "touchy" subject with me.


----------



## lily

I_Exist said:


> Personally I don't like anyone who acts like a *"Mr. Know It All" * Sometimes the way you write sounds like you think you know everything there is to know about health issues. *I do find that annoying.* I'm sorry maybe I shouldn't feel this way* but I do feel this way.*





I_Exist said:


> Thanks. Health issues are a very "touchy" subject with me.


My last post about this in reply to you is that even if I did know everything about something so what? it's judgemental to not like others for that rather than feeling happy for them. The same thing goes for the compliment thread, some people would be judgemental if others were to write nice things about themselves but so what if they write nice things about themselves if they're not being arrogant. it looks like you need continual prayer in this as the bible says something like not to cease to pray about something as you have not said sorry for being judgemental towards me and not liking me for it or given me a clear answer as to how I write or perhaps you were saying it's just how you 'feel'.


----------



## lily

Just to correct what I said about knowing that I'm valuable even though it doesn't matter if I'm confident, i think I'm quite valuable and still have insecurities.



Kevin001 said:


> You have to know the time period to understand what was meant in the verses.


I feel like asking now Kevin001, how will knowing the time period help me understand that they were only engaged? After this question, I will not ask anymore unless it's ok to. Thank you


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm worried that my lust has taken me out of the Kingdom of God. :afr I don't feel right about repenting of something I can't seem to stop from happening again.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> I feel like asking now Kevin001, how will knowing the time period help me understand that they were only engaged? After this question, I will not ask anymore unless it's ok to. Thank you


Just look at Joseph, he was going to "divorce" Mary but how could he do that if they were never married? It is because the scripture was referring to engagement period as time to divorce not after officially married.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't get sick.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Just look at Joseph, he was going to "divorce" Mary but how could he do that if they were never married? It is because the scripture was referring to engagement period as time to divorce not after officially married.


I don't think it was an engagement period, like our version of an engagement period. We get to choose our mates. Back then the parents chose your mate for you. So in a sense you were already "married" by your parents. Just not fully married. Where as our engagement period, is a "promise" to marry you in the near future. Not the same thing at all.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I don't think it was an engagement period, like our version of an engagement period. We get to choose our mates. Back then the parents chose your mate for you. So in a sense you were already "married" by your parents. Just not fully married. Where as our engagement period, is a "promise" to marry you in the near future. Not the same thing at all.


Was saying he had the right to divorce her because they weren't married yet but to each their own, I just personally don't belief in divorce .


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Was saying he had the right to divorce her because they weren't married yet but to each their own, I just personally don't belief in divorce .


As Christians we are bound to the word. Divorce is wrong with only one exception according to the Bible. You can't divorce someone your not married too. I'm trying to point out that because the culture and customs is different, that is why it could say "He was going to silently divorce her." I guess in there day even before you got married you could divorce. :stu Or maybe the word divorce in that verse had a slightly different definition. :stu


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Just look at Joseph, he was going to "divorce" Mary but how could he do that if they were never married? It is because the scripture was referring to engagement period as time to divorce not after officially married.


Actually I'm confused bc if they mention "divorce" then that should mean to me that they were 'married' but you don't have to reply anymore if you don't wish to. by the way, someone else told me an explanation of how it sure looked like they were married.


----------



## The Linux Guy

lily said:


> Actually I'm confused bc if they mention "divorce" then that should mean to me that they were 'married' but you don't have to reply anymore if you don't wish to. by the way, someone else told me an explanation of how it sure looked like they were married.


Most of the ancient commentators of the Bible interpreted it as meaning that Joseph was law abiding, and as such decided to divorce Mary in keeping with Mosaic Law when he found her pregnant by another. However, his righteousness was tempered by mercy and he thus kept the affair private. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matthew_1:19

The answer you might be looking for is in the Mosaic Law.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> As Christians we are bound to the word. Divorce is wrong with only one exception according to the Bible. You can't divorce someone your not married too. I'm trying to point out that because the culture and customs is different, that is why it could say "He was going to silently divorce her." I guess in there day even before you got married you could divorce. :stu Or maybe the word divorce in that verse had a slightly different definition. :stu





lily said:


> Actually I'm confused bc if they mention "divorce" then that should mean to me that they were 'married' but you don't have to reply anymore if you don't wish to. by the way, someone else told me an explanation of how it sure looked like they were married.


----------



## The Linux Guy

@Kevin001 In my opinion this thread should only be used for prayer requests. This discussion has turned into something big enough to have it's own thread entirely. I wish more people would post their prayers in writing, as a way to verify if to all that they are actually doing what they say they are doing. I'm not saying that we should do it all the time, but I think more often then we are...

I listened to the Video. This whole marriage thing isn't something I've given a lot of thought too. In my brain it was simple. Don't have sex before marriage. And Divorce only applied to two people who were married. The only reason for divorce was marital unfaithfulness. The old Testament verses New Testament is confusing too me. The old covenant versus the new covenant is just as confusing. In order for me to avoid the confusion I look at the old Testament like that of a history book that happens to teach me how God worked in the old days and in some cases what happens if I live wrong. The New Testament - Jesus Christ is the one I socialize myself with when I call myself a Christian. When it comes to applying the scriptures to my life, I lean on the New Testament. What Jesus And Paul says about Marriage is what I follow. Remarriage after Divorce sounds like a sin in the Bible. It seems to me that there are a lot of unrepentant Christians going to hell. I've listened to so many different Bible teachings and opinions over the years, that I got to say I don't think there is anyway to fix my confusion. The main thing I'm concerned about is my own salvation. All that other stuff is secondary.


----------



## wmu'14

For a Revival.


----------



## Musicfan

Pray for the people and animals of Australia who are enduring terrible wildfires.


----------



## 0589471

wmu'14 said:


> For a Revival.


Always something I pray for  prayed. 


Musicfan said:


> Pray for the people and animals of Australia who are enduring terrible wildfires.


Definitely! Amen.


----------



## Musicfan

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> Always something I pray for  prayed.
> 
> Definitely! Amen.


Thank you, and amen . It's so terrible there right now, half a billion animals may have perished. Can't even imagine.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> @Kevin001 In my opinion this thread should only be used for prayer requests. This discussion has turned into something big enough to have it's own thread entirely. I wish more people would post their prayers in writing, as a way to verify if to all that they are actually doing what they say they are doing. I'm not saying that we should do it all the time, but I think more often then we are...
> 
> I listened to the Video. This whole marriage thing isn't something I've given a lot of thought too. In my brain it was simple. Don't have sex before marriage. And Divorce only applied to two people who were married. The only reason for divorce was marital unfaithfulness. The old Testament verses New Testament is confusing too me. The old covenant versus the new covenant is just as confusing. In order for me to avoid the confusion I look at the old Testament like that of a history book that happens to teach me how God worked in the old days and in some cases what happens if I live wrong. The New Testament - Jesus Christ is the one I socialize myself with when I call myself a Christian. When it comes to applying the scriptures to my life, I lean on the New Testament. What Jesus And Paul says about Marriage is what I follow. Remarriage after Divorce sounds like a sin in the Bible. It seems to me that there are a lot of unrepentant Christians going to hell. I've listened to so many different Bible teachings and opinions over the years, that I got to say I don't think there is anyway to fix my confusion. The main thing I'm concerned about is my own salvation. All that other stuff is secondary.


Yeah I made the thread for people to pray for others 

Yeah just a topic you have to learn on your own, I just know where I stand on it.


----------



## lily

Musicfan said:


> Thank you, and amen . It's so terrible there right now, half a billion animals may have perished. Can't even imagine.


really?! Oh my gosh, is it really that terrible there or is it like just a certain region? prayed!


----------



## Musicfan

lily said:


> really?! Oh my gosh, is it really that terrible there or is it like just a certain region? prayed!


I think the worst part is in the North South Wales area, but there are fires across the whole country. They said 30 percent of the koalas are lost there . We might see extinctions of certain animals. People are also dying and suffering greatly so they do need our prayers.


----------



## lily

Musicfan said:


> I think the worst part is in the North South Wales area, but there are fires across the whole country. They said 30 percent of the koalas are lost there . We might see extinctions of certain animals. People are also dying and suffering greatly so they do need our prayers.


Well I know it's hot weather there but I have felt a noticeable global warming since last year with the weather so I hope the government across the world would recognize it and help with the environment. I'd like to pray about that after I write this. Over here I have seen improvement with cups that just have a drinking hole in it rather than using straws or the use of paper straws. I hope at least that the fires across the whole country that is happening as it is, will stop or be put to a stop and that it's not a very terrible one where it's happening everywhere?!


----------



## Musicfan

lily said:


> Well I know it's hot weather there but I have felt a noticeable global warming since last year with the weather so I hope the government across the world would recognize it and help with the environment. I'd like to pray about that after I write this. Over here I have seen improvement with cups that just have a drinking hole in it rather than using straws or the use of paper straws. I hope at least that the fires across the whole country that is happening as it is, will stop or be put to a stop and that it's not a very terrible one where it's happening everywhere?!


It's definitely getting warmer and dryer. We had a lot of bad wildfires in California too the past few years. Yes I'll pray also for people to recognize the problem and work on fixing our environment


----------



## millenniumman75

Musicfan said:


> It's definitely getting warmer and dryer. We had a lot of bad wildfires in California too the past few years. Yes I'll pray also for people to recognize the problem and work on fixing our environment


Actually, the fires were natural and more due to the lack clearing brush. There was more to burn than normal. Hopefully, you will get some rain this season.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my sister's first day at her new job tomorrow goes well.


----------



## lily

Musicfan said:


> It's definitely getting warmer and dryer. We had a lot of bad wildfires in California too the past few years. Yes I'll pray also for people to recognize the problem and work on fixing our environment


I heard that Australia has wildfires every year naturally but this year it's due to climate change and it's terrible and that the animals like koalas could be extinct and people are also giving them water to drink and they're so thirsty  I feel sad that I heard that Australia has a wide variety of animals which is going to be or could be extinct. I don't know exactly what wildfires are. I just know they're some kind of fire possibly on the grassy country-side parts of the country. Is your country's wildfires due climate change too in the past few years? That's nice of you to pray that the government and people would recognize climate change/global warming and work on fixing it as much as possible.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I stay away from gossip.


----------



## Musicfan

lily said:


> I heard that Australia has wildfires every year naturally but this year it's due to climate change and it's terrible and that the animals like koalas could be extinct and people are also giving them water to drink and they're so thirsty  I feel sad that I heard that Australia has a wide variety of animals which is going to be or could be extinct. I don't know exactly what wildfires are. I just know they're some kind of fire possibly on the grassy country-side parts of the country. Is your country's wildfires due climate change too in the past few years? That's nice of you to pray that the government and people would recognize climate change/global warming and work on fixing it as much as possible.


I strongly believe climate change is responsible for some these out of control disasters including hurricanes. The wildfires we had here burned thousands of homes and killed probably hundreds of people as a result. There were a lot of wild animals that relocated into our area since their habitat was gone. Coyotes and rabbits and such. The fires happen every few years but the increase and size of them just makes it seem like something is really wrong. I don't get why people deny that it's a human caused issue. Certain people think it's impossible for humans to pollute and increase the temperature with a green house effect. I don't like to argue about it but it is frustrating.

The arsonists in Australia are a part of the problem. But I worry that across the dry seasons we'll be seeing the same types of fires worldwide. Norway and Sweden had their own terrible wildfires the last couple years also. I will pray that where you live up north that you won't have to experience any of these terrible wildfires.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I stay humble and not get distracted by worldly stuff.


----------



## lily

Musicfan said:


> I strongly believe climate change is responsible for some these out of control disasters including hurricanes. The wildfires we had here burned thousands of homes and killed probably hundreds of people as a result. There were a lot of wild animals that relocated into our area since their habitat was gone. Coyotes and rabbits and such. The fires happen every few years but the increase and size of them just makes it seem like something is really wrong. I don't get why people deny that it's a human caused issue. Certain people think it's impossible for humans to pollute and increase the temperature with a green house effect. I don't like to argue about it but it is frustrating.
> 
> The arsonists in Australia are a part of the problem. But I worry that across the dry seasons we'll be seeing the same types of fires worldwide. Norway and Sweden had their own terrible wildfires the last couple years also. I will pray that where you live up north that you won't have to experience any of these terrible wildfires.


Wow  I now know more about wilfires and that it doesn't just flare up in isolated places but kills. before I thought that it might not kill.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray everything goes well for me tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ 

Pray I don't get sick, not feeling well this morning.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks 

Pray me and mom don't get sick.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I've been working for the same place for 17 years now. My supervisor is an extreme perfectionist. I have never been able to live up to his expectations. I thought things were going better with him. But after talking to him today, I discovered that the only reason why He hasn't been on my butt is because He doesn't have time for it.  Please pray that God will open up a new job opportunity for me. I'm really sick and tired of working a this place. It's wrecking my body and mental health.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying for you bro, 17yrs is too long to stay at a place where there is no growth or advancement.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Praying for you bro, 17yrs is too long to stay at a place where there is no growth or advancement.


Dear Heavenly Father please bless Kevin and His family. Guide them in the direction you want them to go. Because you know what is best. Amen!

I agree with you, but my experiences have taught me that I can't go anywhere without God doing something... I don't think this is a true statement for everyone. Because there are people in this world who are blessed with many abilities and opportunities and yet they don't believe in God at all. I need as many prayers as I can get! :yes Thank you for praying for me! :smile2:


----------



## lily

I haven't been feeling well, it was around the time I used my cell phone on WhatsApp. I didn't even use it much. prayers would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> Dear Heavenly Father please bless Kevin and His family. Guide them in the direction you want them to go. Because you know what is best. Amen!
> 
> I agree with you, but my experiences have taught me that I can't go anywhere without God doing something... I don't think this is a true statement for everyone. Because there are people in this world who are blessed with many abilities and opportunities and yet they don't believe in God at all. I need as many prayers as I can get! :yes Thank you for praying for me! :smile2:


Thanks been listening to Dave Ramsey a lot, the guy lights a fire under you.



lily said:


> I haven't been feeling well, it was around the time I used my cell phone on WhatsApp. I didn't even use it much. prayers would be appreciated, thanks.


Prayed!


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Thanks been listening to Dave Ramsey a lot, the guy lights a fire under you.
> 
> Prayed!


thanks so much. I'm feeling so unwell. it started to make me feel so tired I wanted to lie on the bed and felt faint even. After since yesterday I got a headache and my body I could press on certain parts and feel like the EMF radiation wants to get out of my system like ache or a little stinging/burning. I didn't even use it much!


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> thanks so much. I'm feeling so unwell. it started to make me feel so tired I wanted to lie on the bed and felt faint even. After since yesterday I got a headache and my body I could press on certain parts and feel like the EMF radiation wants to get out of my system like ache or a little stinging/burning. I didn't even use it much!


EMF?


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> EMF?


electro-magnetic-frequency


----------



## blue2

EMF ? I don't think that can get stuck inside you.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> electro-magnetic-frequency


Is that therapy?


----------



## lily

blue2 said:


> EMF ? I don't think that can get stuck inside you.


it definitely I believe has a really big, bad impact on my whole body system.



Kevin001 said:


> Is that therapy?


^that's really cute. No it's the radiation from the cell phone.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Hmm weird never heard of people having issues with cell phones, scary.


----------



## millenniumman75

Well, some people need to get their heads out of their APPS, anyway!


Pray for them, too!


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Hmm weird never heard of people having issues with cell phones, scary.


it is very scary. it's still not gone yet, the feeling. it felt like my blood vessels could burst in my head and ache/soreness in certain parts of my body and I still have a little headache. I have my cell phone turned off. kept to a minimum just like before now. I don't know what's wrong. it's definitely not me.


----------



## lily

I definitely heard of EMF radiation causing inflammation, thanks for prayers!


----------



## lily

Ok so continuing.. today I felt a bit tenderness of the blood vessels in my head but those of you who care about me, don't worry too much, I've taken Omega fish oil and turmeric for inflammation, etc, rested a lot these few couple of days when it started up, took a liver detox supplement, some echinacea the other day, prayed to God! I would like to be completely healed of this, it's wierd bc when I used to text my family on regular chat, I didn't have this huge reaction like what happened later after I used WhatsApp and I didn't even use it much. For all the symptoms I've talked about, it sounds like EMF radiation, and feeling a little heated up also I could describe. Now I feel a bit nauseated. I feel I have this aversion currently the thought of computers and cell phone, but I'm still ok on this site for doing this and that post and doing like a PM or two or doing a bit of texting online. I also had Matcha green tea latte today so I'm trying to invest in healthy eating and drinking to recover and we should actually be doing this every day to stay strong, even though I still have motivation issues from one of my medications but I'm doing the best I can. This post was mainly to say don't worry too much about me if you cared but thanks for caring. I do feel better though but you never know, it might get worked up again. I still don't know what's going on.


----------



## lily

I felt better for about a day and then a little headache struck up again with a bit of tenderness of the blood vessels in my head with uncomfortable feeling like it's from EMF radiation. *cry* I need God's help in this. My heart for God means well but I still have weakness and feel I go in the wrong or ignorant direction at times but I'm really trying to stay focused and follow God's path. 'Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding. Acknowledge him (or in other versions, submit to him) and he will make your path straight.' I love that Scripture! I really want to be well and believing that if He says stop being so ill from what I've said then it will stop. And prayers so much appreciated! Thank you! I can't go to church if I feel so unwell. I visited my dad today, his condition is very bad but it was a generally good visit except I still have anxiety and I was feeling better outside as I did the other day and then I don't know why but afterwards I felt awful again like it's from EMF radiation and I already didn't go to WhatsApp anymore and turned off my cell phone most of the time. it shouldn't even matter if I turned it on bc nothing happened before when I had it turned on a lot of the time and did regular text and calls. I then had to go to bed to take a sleep to rest and recover. Now I still don't feel completely well but I think better than just a few to several hours ago.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I always put Him first in everything.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Dear Heavenly Father,


I ask that you will help Kevin put you first. Amen.


I've been feeling depressed all week. The things that my boss said to me, both scared me and put me into depression. I feel awful about myself, and unmotivated. Please pray that this week goes better for me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ prayed


----------



## The Linux Guy

I wasn't going to login tonight. I'm experiencing some work related emotional depression again! Please pray that God will protect me.


----------



## 0589471

^ Praying.

Please pray for my dog. He's struggling to walk and in pain, I've tried going to his regular vet and they've been useless in properly diagnosing him. I'm going to take him somewhere else tomorrow, but I'm really concerned about his condition and it breaks my heart to see him in such a way. He's been so good for me and my family, and a strong emotional support animal for me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed guys!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I always live for Jesus despite the persecution from the world.


----------



## Musicfan

Prayed that God will protect I_Exist and his work will be better. 
Prayed that Toxic Butterfly's dog will get better. 
Prayed that Kevin will always live for Jesus.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Thank for the prayers.

Dear Heavenly Father I ask that you will heal @A Toxic Butterfly dog. Help @Kevin001 to figure out how to stay constantly on fire for you. Please Bless @Musicfan for supporting us in prayer. In Jesus Name. Amen.


----------



## lily

I would like prayer for friends IRL, the right kind of friends that I'd like to be friends with and who really like me as a friend too. I don't want to do the wrong thing and try to do things just to be social although I don't mind people I can be social w/ if that's ok. Thank you


----------



## Kevin001

^^ 

Pray for my uncle who hasn't filed his taxes in years, just hope he contacts the IRS before they contact him.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^
> 
> Pray for my uncle who hasn't filed his taxes in years, just hope he contacts the IRS before they contact him.


Thank you ^  prayed


----------



## The Linux Guy

Please pray that I will have more opportunities to get help.

I don't know if I'm going to do it or not. But I've been feeling like, writing another thread about why I think God created me for destruction. One of the reasons why I feel this way is because of how hard it is for me to find help. It would be another story type thread, explaining when I first started feeling this way, and the life experiences the kept me feeling this way. Getting the proper help, from someone I can trust, is the only way I can work through these things. All the help I got in my early years, was a complete failure. That is a big part of why I feel the way I do now.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## 0589471

Prayed @I_Exist


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I feel better, not feeling well at all.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Pray I feel better, not feeling well at all.


Dear Heavenly Father I ask that you will touch Kevin's body and help him to feel better. Amen.

I have a confession to make. I've never prayed for married couples before. I've never asked for prayer for married people. This is bad of me because over half of marriages end in divorce. A good bunch of those divorces happen to "Christian" people. I never thought I'd see the day that my parents, who have been married for 50 years would start talking about separation. I'm scared :afr of what is going to happen. I live with my parents and for the most part I know what is going on with them, most of the time. I know what the argument is about. I know that my Dad doesn't want this to happen. He's feeling sick over it! My Mother is angry at him for something that He did over 5 years or more ago. I think most marriages get into trouble over A) Money or B) Cheating. Neither one of these is the problem! They have always shared the money ok, and nobody has ever cheated. She's angry that my dad has tried to clean out some of our extra stuff. After she got angry over some of things He got rid of He quit trying. Just the other day She noticed that there is something that she wanted is missing. It's been gone for probably over 5 years. Anyways she's calling Him liar etc. Please I don't want to turn this into a discussion. I don't care about who is right etc. I'm just trying to tell you enough information so that you know how to pray for them. Please pray! If they separate it's going to make a huge mess out of things. Christians are not supposed to act like this. We are supposed to submit to the word of God. That means we forgive each other, and we do whatever it takes to do things right. Right now it does not appear that my parents want to do what is right. I'd feel better if they would agree to seek counseling before taking this step.


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> I've got the NIV in red letter so I know when Jesus is talking. In Matthew 6:5-6, it says to pray in secret then you're heavenly Father who knows what is done in secret will reward you but the one who doesn't do that, they have received their reward in full. I wonder what kind of reward it is. lol, if it's not a great reward I wouldn't mind but what I would like to say is that I only tell others I prayed for them bc it comforts me to know that others prayed for me, that's the only reason so do I really have to follow this? This is the part on the Sermon on the Mount: The Beatitudes and it ends in Matthew 7:24-27 saying anyone who hears these words of mine and follows it is like a man who built is house on a rock, things came against it and it was still stable but anyone who does not follow these words of mine is like a man who built his foundation on sand and when things had come against it, it fell with a great crash! Your thoughts? Thank you


Praying in public is fine as long as it isn't prideful and self seeking, the passage just wants to remind us its not about being seen as righteous but to make sure everything points back to God. Many great people prayed in public in the bible .


----------



## The Linux Guy

We've done a lot of praying and it appears that things between my parents are ok now.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ 

Pray I stay focused on God and glorify Him always.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> ^^
> 
> Pray I stay focused on God and glorify Him always.


Dear Heavenly Father, I ask that you will protect Kevin, and help him praise you like David did. Amen


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for a coworker of mine who is dealing with depression.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Pray for a coworker of mine who is dealing with depression.


Dear Heavenly Father, Depression is no laughing matter. Lots of people deal with it. I ask that you will speak sunshine into this coworkers life. I also ask that you will help us find something happy to think about. In Jesus Name. Amen.


----------



## TinyFlutter

lily said:


> I feel hurt today bc I hurt my mom yesterday unintentionally, I was irritated bc of something to do with medication withdrawal and she reacted so dramatically and scary it made me feel so sad. It's likely because she was/is very worried about me. I would like prayer for her and me. Thank you so much!


Praying for you and your mom, Lily .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I figure out why my ears always get so red, frustrating.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my acne doesn't return.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Pray my acne doesn't return.


Dear Lord, I ask that Kevin's Acne doesn't return. Please Heal his skin. Mine needs healing too. In Jesus Name Amen.

Kevin, I'm feeling really depressed and worried. Today I was extremely tired and lonely. I made the mistake of talking to a teacher at work. She told me to leave. Please pray for me and this job. I have no social life because of this junk!


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> Dear Lord, I ask that Kevin's Acne doesn't return. Please Heal his skin. Mine needs healing too. In Jesus Name Amen.
> 
> Kevin, I'm feeling really depressed and worried. Today I was extremely tired and lonely. I made the mistake of talking to a teacher at work. She told me to leave. Please pray for me and this job. I have no social life because of this junk!


Mistake? You can't talk to a teacher?


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Mistake? You can't talk to a teacher?


It's a little bit complicated. My boss suggested me, to never say anything more than Hi or Bye to teachers, because they are always busy. But often times when it comes to getting something off my chest, they are all that is available. I literally work alone. Especially lately, since my co-worker just retired. Just imagine your working in a big dark building, because your not allowed to have all the lights on. You work like this night after night for 5 days a week. Then you come home and watch a little TV before going to bed. Nobody around to talk too. On the weekends all you got to talk to you is your parents and that is it! I do my best not to talk to teachers at all. Once in a while I do. I'm usually sorry for doing it. They are not good people to talk too. They don't understand me, and I don't understand them. When it comes to custodians they are not the most caring people in the world. They got one thing on there minds. Get the work done and leave.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I still feel so sad and upset that I can't even get myself to go to bed. Just now I was trying to describe how I'm feeling in a post, and I just can't make the words come.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ :squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ :squeeze


I've been thinking about writing a post about my job and why I haven't been able to leave it. I haven't decided where I wanted to post it yet.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh ok


----------



## TinyFlutter

I_Exist said:


> I still feel so sad and upset that I can't even get myself to go to bed. Just now I was trying to describe how I'm feeling in a post, and I just can't make the words come.


Praying for you :squeeze

I was reading this blog and thought I should share it with you too:
https://www.rhiannasanford.com/blog/live


----------



## TinyFlutter

Please pray for my mentor who is elderly and traveling to Australia from New Zealand for a conference to be safe and not be affected by the Coronavirus or any other illnesses.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## TinyFlutter

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Prayed


Thanks, Kevin


----------



## Kevin001

Pray this virus goes away sooner than later and that more people come to Christ during this time.


----------



## The Linux Guy

TinyFlutter said:


> Praying for you :squeeze
> 
> I was reading this blog and thought I should share it with you too:
> https://www.rhiannasanford.com/blog/live


I need to read that later. Then I'll tell you what I think. But thank you for the prayers! You don't know how good it makes me feel to know that you are praying for me!



Kevin001 said:


> Pray this virus goes away sooner than later and that more people come to Christ during this time.


That Virus has been a pain in the butt! The past 2 days, my boss has me disinfecting every door handle, sink, toilet, chair, and desks, in around 26 different classrooms!

Dear Heavenly Father please be with my online friends. Help this virus to go away soon. Thank you for those here who are prayer warriors. In Jesus Name Amen.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I'm able to make a difference during these tough times. I pray more people give their lives to Christ as well.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Today I stayed home from work, because I'm not feeling well. Please pray that I'll feel all better tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## Fun Spirit

I prayed that everyone will be safe and have stock up food.


----------



## Kevin001

I pray people come to Jesus, so many deaths and I just wonder how many were saved.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> I pray people come to Jesus, so many deaths and I just wonder how many were saved.


I've been really concerned that if I die that I may not go to heaven. Because one of my sin issues sounds spiritual dangerous and yet really hard to completely quit. I've been thinking about writing about it. But I already have many times. Below is my prayer.

Dear Heavenly Father,

I ask that during this time people will turn their lives over to you. Please forgive us of our sins. Please don't hold these against us. Living in this sinful world is tough.

In Jesus Name Amen


----------



## Kevin001

^^ :squeeze


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my sister who is dealing with a bad rash all over body.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Pray for my sister who is dealing with a bad rash all over body.


Dear Heavenly Father,

I ask that Kevin's sister's rash will be healed. I know what that is like. Lord I ask that this COVID-19 will start to disappear soon. Please keep us all safe.

In Jesus Name Amen


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Thank you


Your Welcome. :smile2:

I'm still having the same problems. I still don't have the will power to over come some of my sins. Please pray for me. Please. I really wish Jesus would decide to just remove them from me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ prayed


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I can still go to church in a couple of hrs, its still raining out.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Pray I can still go to church in a couple of hrs, its still raining out.


I think your a good person and I don't mind praying for you. However I can not pray this prayer. I don't think you should go to church. It makes religion look bad.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I think your a good person and I don't mind praying for you. However I can not pray this prayer. I don't think you should go to church. It makes religion look bad.


Its a parking lot service . I'll be sitting in a chair since I don't have a car but I'll be 6ft apart.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Its a parking lot service . I'll be sitting in a chair since I don't have a car but I'll be 6ft apart.


That sounds better but I think it's risky. Dear Heavenly Father I ask that Kevin can get to go to Church. I ask that the weather is good. Lord help Christians to follow the rules so that they don't bring anymore disgrace onto the faith. In Jesus Name Amen.


----------



## donistired

Kevin001 said:


> I_Exist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your a good person and I don't mind praying for you. However I can not pray this prayer. I don't think you should go to church. It makes religion look bad.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a parking lot service . I'll be sitting in a chair since I don't have a car but I'll be 6ft apart.
Click to expand...

Kevin, be safe, but know I think the best way in which someone can love their neighbor right now is to stay home and not endanger their neighbor. One of the things Christians have all given up for lent this year is physically gathering. Be wary of your pastor if he's still gathering people together. He may love the idea of what he thinks the community should be rather than what the Christian community is and should do. I don't believe in ECT and I lean twoards the universal reconciliation of humanity to God, but imagine by some accident someone who doesn't believe got sick and died because you were asymptomatic and accidentally spread it.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Don said:


> Kevin, be safe, but know I think the best way in which someone can love their neighbor right now is to stay home and not endanger their neighbor. One of the things Christians have all given up for lent this year is physically gathering. Be wary of your pastor if he's still gathering people together. He may love the idea of what he thinks the community should be rather than what the Christian community is and should do. I don't believe in ECT and I lean twoards the universal reconciliation of humanity to God, but imagine by some accident someone who doesn't believe got sick and died because you were asymptomatic and accidentally spread it.


Inside the Christian faith there has always been a debate over what it means to have faith. There are actually some Churches teaching that staying home isn't exercising faith that Jesus has the power to keep you well. These people can even extend this by making the argument that God knows when everyone is going to die, therefor the virus means nothing because God is in control. I do believe these people are right. I've heard Bible arguments against these people. In the past this debate was just an in house debate. Now it effects the entire world. It is making Christians look like they don't care about the rest of the world. I hate seeing that. What I believe is that God want's me to use my brain. Try to do the right thing, and still trust in Him. I am staying home.  My Church is streaming the messages.


----------



## Kevin001

Don said:


> Kevin, be safe, but know I think the best way in which someone can love their neighbor right now is to stay home and not endanger their neighbor. One of the things Christians have all given up for lent this year is physically gathering. Be wary of your pastor if he's still gathering people together. He may love the idea of what he thinks the community should be rather than what the Christian community is and should do. I don't believe in ECT and I lean twoards the universal reconciliation of humanity to God, but imagine by some accident someone who doesn't believe got sick and died because you were asymptomatic and accidentally spread it.





I_Exist said:


> Inside the Christian faith there has always been a debate over what it means to have faith. There are actually some Churches teaching that staying home isn't exercising faith that Jesus has the power to keep you well. These people can even extend this by making the argument that God knows when everyone is going to die, therefor the virus means nothing because God is in control. I do believe these people are right. I've heard Bible arguments against these people. In the past this debate was just an in house debate. Now it effects the entire world. It is making Christians look like they don't care about the rest of the world. I hate seeing that. What I believe is that God want's me to use my brain. Try to do the right thing, and still trust in Him. I am staying home.  My Church is streaming the messages.


Thanks guys my mom actually stayed with me, it was an hr long and we took communion. We watched the pastor and listened to him over a radio station. It was just nice seeing familiar faces in their cars. It seems like many states will be beginning lifting their restrictions really soon .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my mom can change her life around, she has been reading her bible more and listening to sermons but it seems like she is not changing and producing any good fruit. Just spiraling out of control.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Pray my mom can change her life around, she has been reading her bible more and listening to sermons but it seems like she is not changing and producing any good fruit. Just spiraling out of control.


She sounds a lot like me.  I mean you can read the Bible like crazy and yet for some reason it doesn't effect you. :stu


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> She sounds a lot like me.  I mean you can read the Bible like crazy and yet for some reason it doesn't effect you. :stu


Reading the bible means nothing if you don't apply it but the biggest thing is having that personal relationship with Him. When is the last time you fasted? Prayed for more than 5mins at a time? Matthew 6:6 . She hasn't had that encounter with Him yet, she has everything handed to her and it doesn't seem like she needs to call out to Him for help for anything. Kinda why they say it will be harder for the rich to get into heaven because they don't rely on him or feel like they don't need God.

I can't get through a single day without Him, every day is a struggle. Without Him I would be dead.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Reading the bible means nothing if you don't apply it but the biggest thing is having that personal relationship with Him. When is the last time you fasted? Prayed for more than 5mins at a time? Matthew 6:6 . She hasn't had that encounter with Him yet, she has everything handed to her and it doesn't seem like she needs to call out to Him for help for anything. Kinda why they say it will be harder for the rich to get into heaven because they don't rely on him or feel like they don't need God.
> 
> I can't get through a single day without Him, every day is a struggle. Without Him I would be dead.


I haven't fasted since 1999. I don't know if should. It's not good for everyone to do it. I'm on 4 medications. Some of this stuff you shouldn't take on an empty stomach. If I don't take it my blood pressure goes up and up and up. Without it I might be dead and we wouldn't even be having this conversation. I can not pray for 5 minutes. My prayers must be natural, and not forced.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> I haven't fasted since 1999. I don't know if should. It's not good for everyone to do it. I'm on 4 medications. Some of this stuff you shouldn't take on an empty stomach. If I don't take it my blood pressure goes up and up and up. Without it I might be dead and we wouldn't even be having this conversation. I can not pray for 5 minutes. My prayers must be natural, and not forced.


You've never just went to a quiet place and talked to God for like a half hr? I mean He is our best friend, if we can talk to other people for that long then why can't we with Him? Every relationship you have to talk to the person and the same with God. People think I'm talking to myself lol.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> You've never just went to a quiet place and talked to God for like a half hr? I mean He is our best friend, if we can talk to other people for that long then why can't we with Him? Every relationship you have to talk to the person and the same with God. People think I'm talking to myself lol.


After work, I go to my car, and talk out loud to God. I don't keep track of how long the prayer is. Sometimes it's long and sometimes it's short. I don't feel like I need to make a long prayer to poor out everything that is on my heart. Sometimes that stuff just flows out of me really fast and heavy.


----------



## Kevin001

I_Exist said:


> After work, I go to my car, and talk out loud to God. I don't keep track of how long the prayer is. Sometimes it's long and sometimes it's short. I don't feel like I need to make a long prayer to poor out everything that is on my heart. Sometimes that stuff just flows out of me really fast and heavy.


Great, the key thing is just talking to Him throughout your day. Too many people put Him in a box, no our whole life is suppose to revolve around Him.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Great, the key thing is just talking to Him throughout your day. Too many people put Him in a box, no our whole life is suppose to revolve around Him.


I tell him I'm selfish, and ask him to change me so that I'm not so selfish.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Pray my mom can change her life around, she has been reading her bible more and listening to sermons but it seems like she is not changing and producing any good fruit. Just spiraling out of control.


^prayed!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks


----------



## The Linux Guy

I feel like God created me to suffer on this earth, and then for Hell after that. Because it amuses him.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend that starts his new job on Monday, big step for him.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Pray for my friend that starts his new job on Monday, big step for him.


Dear God, Help Kevin's friend as He starts a new job. Help the rest of us to find peace. Amen


----------



## Kevin001

^^ 

Pray that I become more bold and not be afraid to speak God's word out loud.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> ^^
> 
> Pray that I become more bold and not be afraid to speak God's word out loud.


I will pray that, but sometimes I think you put to much pressure on yourself. I think all you got to be is ready to talk about your faith. I don't think you need to be forceful about it. Just a kind and calm conversation is fine. 

Dear Heavenly Father I ask that you will help Kevin emotionally. Help him to stay emotionally steady when the opportunity to witness is at hand. In Jesus Name Amen!

1 Peter 3 New International Version (NIV)

13 Who is going to harm you if you are eager to do good? 14 But even if you should suffer for what is right, you are blessed. "Do not fear their threats*; do not be frightened."[c] 15 But in your hearts revere Christ as Lord. Always be prepared to give an answer to everyone who asks you to give the reason for the hope that you have. But do this with gentleness and respect, 16 keeping a clear conscience, so that those who speak maliciously against your good behavior in Christ may be ashamed of their slander. 17 For it is better, if it is God's will, to suffer for doing good than for doing evil. 18 For Christ also suffered once for sins, the righteous for the unrighteous, to bring you to God. He was put to death in the body but made alive in the Spirit. 19 After being made alive,[d] he went and made proclamation to the imprisoned spirits- 20 to those who were disobedient long ago when God waited patiently in the days of Noah while the ark was being built.*


----------



## Kevin001

Born Useless said:


> I will pray that, but sometimes I think you put to much pressure on yourself. I think all you got to be is ready to talk about your faith. I don't think you need to be forceful about it. Just a kind and calm conversation is fine.
> 
> Dear Heavenly Father I ask that you will help Kevin emotionally. Help him to stay emotionally steady when the opportunity to witness is at hand. In Jesus Name Amen!
> 
> 1 Peter 3 New International Version (NIV)
> 
> 13 Who is going to harm you if you are eager to do good? 14 But even if you should suffer for what is right, you are blessed. "Do not fear their threats*; do not be frightened."[c] 15 But in your hearts revere Christ as Lord. Always be prepared to give an answer to everyone who asks you to give the reason for the hope that you have. But do this with gentleness and respect, 16 keeping a clear conscience, so that those who speak maliciously against your good behavior in Christ may be ashamed of their slander. 17 For it is better, if it is God's will, to suffer for doing good than for doing evil. 18 For Christ also suffered once for sins, the righteous for the unrighteous, to bring you to God. He was put to death in the body but made alive in the Spirit. 19 After being made alive,[d] he went and made proclamation to the imprisoned spirits- 20 to those who were disobedient long ago when God waited patiently in the days of Noah while the ark was being built.*


*

Sometimes I'm quiet when it comes to spreading the gospel or afraid others might not want to hear me I can't be like that. The truth needs to be out there lives are at stake. People are dead spiritually especially in America.*


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Sometimes I'm quiet when it comes to spreading the gospel or afraid others might not want to hear me I can't be like that. The truth needs to be out there lives are at stake. People are dead spiritually especially in America.


Lives have always been at stake. The Truth has always been out there. God is in control. They are without excuse. :squeeze

All I'm trying to say is. It's good you that are you are witnessing. But if things don't go well for you, don't beat yourself up over it. 

Romans 1:19-20 New International Version (NIV)

19 since what may be known about God is plain to them, because God has made it plain to them. 20 For since the creation of the world God's invisible qualities-his eternal power and divine nature-have been clearly seen, being understood from what has been made, so that people are without excuse.

Romans 2:14-16 New International Version (NIV)

14 (Indeed, when Gentiles, who do not have the law, do by nature things required by the law, they are a law for themselves, even though they do not have the law. 15 They show that the requirements of the law are written on their hearts, their consciences also bearing witness, and their thoughts sometimes accusing them and at other times even defending them.) 16 This will take place on the day when God judges people's secrets through Jesus Christ, as my gospel declares.

Ecclesiastes 3:11 New International Version (NIV)

11 He has made everything beautiful in its time. He has also set eternity in the human heart; yet[a] no one can fathom what God has done from beginning to end.

Acts 17:27 New International Version (NIV)

27 God did this so that they would seek him and perhaps reach out for him and find him, though he is not far from any one of us.


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I get my health in check.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Dear Lord, I ask that you will protect our health until you return. I ask that once you return that we get to go to heaven with you. In Jesus Name. Amen.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I can make more moves toward independence.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I push myself more and be more bold.


----------



## Kevin001

My left heel is killing me pray the issue goes away.


----------



## lily

prayed


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## The Linux Guy

I haven't been active in the forums. I haven't been feeling like posting. Can't think of anything to say. My prayer life hasn't been doing much. I feel like I'm in la la land. The dentist called and told me that I have an appointment. They told me I got to stay out in the car and then someone will be out to take my temperature. Lots of hand sanitizer, and stuff like that. I wasn't sure what to tell them. I said, I need to discuss this with my family. To my surprise my parents want to me go ahead and do it. :stu I probably will because if things get locked down again, maybe I'll never be able to get my teeth cleaned again. :stu I always say, it's up to God. We all know that we are going to die sometime. If this virus doesn't kill us then something else will. All I can do is trust God.


----------



## Harveykinkle

I just got my teeth cleaned. Where I am they didn't make me stay in the car but they did check my temperature and the employees were wearing masks including the receptionists (except one woman who I think she was doing stuff on the computer that didn't involve interacting with clients). It all went very smoothly. Hopefully the same will be true for you if you end up going.


----------



## The Linux Guy

@Harveykinkle
I'm concerned about my stomach. It gets sick easy. I don't know why and I checked with my Doctor and He doesn't know why either. When I feel anxious it gets worse.

@ Everyone
The reason I logged in is to ask for prayer. I'm experiencing some memory problems. I don't think it's anything life threating. I've always had these problems but sometimes they are worse. My brain doesn't log things quickly. I must force it concentrate, otherwise things gets by me. I'm not asking for advice. I'm asking for prayer.


----------



## lily

The Linux Guy said:


> @Harveykinkle
> I'm concerned about my stomach. It gets sick easy. I don't know why and I checked with my Doctor and He doesn't know why either. When I feel anxious it gets worse.
> 
> @ Everyone
> The reason I logged in is to ask for prayer. I'm experiencing some memory problems. I don't think it's anything life threating. I've always had these problems but sometimes they are worse. My brain doesn't log things quickly. I must force it concentrate, otherwise things gets by me. I'm not asking for advice. I'm asking for prayer.


Dear Heavenly Father God, I pray for Linux Guy. He is experiencing some memory problems and I pray that you help him. Thank you, in Jesus' name I pray, amen.


----------



## blue2

If anyone has time they could pray for me, nothing particular, just everything, if you don't it's ok.


----------



## Harveykinkle

The Linux Guy said:


> @Harveykinkle
> I'm concerned about my stomach. It gets sick easy. I don't know why and I checked with my Doctor and He doesn't know why either. When I feel anxious it gets worse.
> 
> @ Everyone
> The reason I logged in is to ask for prayer. I'm experiencing some memory problems. I don't think it's anything life threating. I've always had these problems but sometimes they are worse. My brain doesn't log things quickly. I must force it concentrate, otherwise things gets by me. I'm not asking for advice. I'm asking for prayer.


Lord God, Creator of heaven and earth, create in The Linux Guy peace of mind, help him to remember things more easily, and bring relief to his stomach. In Jesus Christ name I pray, amen.



blue2 said:


> If anyone has time they could pray for me, nothing particular, just everything, if you don't it's ok.


Lord God, Knower of all things, comfort blue2 in whatever ails him, and grace him with Your blessings and lovingkindness. In Jesus Christ name I pray, amen.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my anxiety goes down.


----------



## blue2

Harveykinkle said:


> Lord God, Knower of all things, comfort blue2 in whatever ails him, and grace him with Your blessings and lovingkindness. In Jesus Christ name I pray, amen.


&#128558; :high5


----------



## Harveykinkle

blue2 said:


> &#128558; :high5


:high5


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Pray my anxiety goes down.


Dear Lord, Kevin001 is not feeling in peace. please give him peace. You said not to be anxious about anything but by prayer and petition with thanksgiving present your requests to You and Your peace, the peace of God, will transcend all understanding and guard your heart and your mind in Christ Jesus and as we pray to you we will see answers. Thank you. You are the prince of peace, in Jesus' name I pray, amen



blue2 said:


> If anyone has time they could pray for me, nothing particular, just everything, if you don't it's ok.


Heavenly Father, I pray for blue2 that you will help him in his life and take care of him or whatever's troubling him. Thank you, in Jesus' name, amen


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I'll have transportation Friday and Saturday.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Dear Heavenly Father I ask that you will provide @*Kevin001* transportation. Please protect us from COVID 19, and I ask that you will be with Ravi as He's been diagnosed with cancer. I know you have the power to heal all our diseases and problems. In Jesus Name Amen.

*Illness*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ravi_Zacharias

In March 2020, it was revealed that Zacharias had been diagnosed with a malignant and rare cancer within his spine.[50] In May 2020, his family confirmed that doctors were unable to further treat the cancer. A number of high-profile Christians posted messages online detailing Zacharias's influence upon them.[51]

#ThankYouRavi





Truth in a Time of Crisis | Ravi Zacharias | THE SATURDAY SESSION | RZIM


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks!


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Thanks!


Ravi Zacharias died today. :crying:


----------



## TheCourier1991

If there's a God, I just pray he ends this universe immediately.


----------



## Kevin001

The Linux Guy said:


> Ravi Zacharias died today. :crying:


:squeeze


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> :squeeze


Watch This!
*
This morning, our beloved founder and apologist @ Ravi Zacharias went home to be with Jesus.*


----------



## The Linux Guy

Next week I need to go see a new foot doctor. My feet have been hurting like crazy. Also the following week I got to go in for a physical.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying everything goes well!


----------



## The Linux Guy

^^ Thank you for praying.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't get sick, working at a germy casino is not good.


----------



## The Linux Guy

^^ Dear Heavenly Father please protect Kevin and keep him healthy. Please protect all of us. Please give our leaders wisdom. In Jesus Name. Amen.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm not trying to be funny. I'm not sure how to else to say this. I experience lots of brain farts. And anything that I don't do for a period of time, I loose. Tonight I was reminded of something in Math that I used to do all the time in school. It's as if I never learned it.  I know this might not seem to be a big deal to you. But it is a big enough issue that it does effect the quality of my life. Please Pray for me.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks bro and I prayed for you.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray this week goes well for me.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Pray this week goes well for me.


Dear Lord I ask that this week goes well for Kevin. In Jesus Name Amen.

I saw my doctor today. He prescribed me some medication for my Learning Disability and Acne. We are going to test that out and then in a Month I got to go back and report how things are going. The Learning Disability Medication needs to be used with care. I have High Blood Pressure. Two of my doctors did not want to give me learning disability medications because it raises blood pressure. My regular doctor thinks that Blood Pressure pills I already take is keeping my blood pressure low enough that I can test out the Learning Disability medications.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I'm able to drive and get a car by the end of the month or by beginning of July.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> Pray I'm able to drive and get a car by the end of the month or by beginning of July.


Dear Lord I ask that you will provide Kevin001 the ability to drive and get a car soon. Amen

Please pray that everything with my medication goes well. My Doctor is testing me out on Adderall to see if it helps me to focus better. My learning disability has been an issue my entire life. But also my blood pressure has been an issue since I was 17 years old. I'm glad that my blood pressure now low enough to test me out on Adderall but on the other hand, after reading about Adderall, it sounds like it has killed some people. It's put fear in me. Also I haven't been able to talk to my Dad about it. That bothers me too, because normally I always listen to his advice. Problem is He's sorta against these kind of drugs which is one of the reasons why I never got the help I needed, as a kid, and probably why my life has never progressed beyond my early teen years.


----------



## Kevin001

The Linux Guy said:


> Dear Lord I ask that you will provide Kevin001 the ability to drive and get a car soon. Amen
> 
> Please pray that everything with my medication goes well. My Doctor is testing me out on Adderall to see if it helps me to focus better. My learning disability has been an issue my entire life. But also my blood pressure has been an issue since I was 17 years old. I'm glad that my blood pressure now low enough to test me out on Adderall but on the other hand, after reading about Adderall, it sounds like it has killed some people. It's put fear in me. Also I haven't been able to talk to my Dad about it. That bothers me too, because normally I always listen to his advice. Problem is He's sorta against these kind of drugs which is one of the reasons why I never got the help I needed, as a kid, and probably why my life has never progressed beyond my early teen years.


Hope all goes well bro.


----------



## The Linux Guy

Please pray for this thread and forum. This prayer request thread doesn't seem very active anymore. In fact none of the threads I'm subscribed too, seem to be as active as they were.

Please pray for me. I tested out Adderall several times. This medication troubles me. They list some really bad side effects. Just knowing that makes me feel uncomfortable taking it. The other day I tested my blood presser and it was running at 150 and it stayed that way all day. My doctor would prefer to keep my blood pressure in the 120s. I decided to get off it for the time being. Another issue is I can't be completely open with my parents about this because of the way my dad feels about treating learning disabilities. That also makes me upset and therefor causes my blood pressure to go up.

I feel that I need some kind of help for my mental issues. They effect me whenever I need to get something done. They especially attack me when I need to make sure something is done correctly or else.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Stay positive praying!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray rides this week goes well and that I love others more.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my coworker's sister who had a heart attack.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I can get rid of this mole by my ear.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my scalp acne doesn't return.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

I pray that god would show me a way to develop more economic opportunities so I can maybe someday have a proper life like all the other normies.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray today goes well for me.


----------



## wmu'14

i am sad about no gf


----------



## The Linux Guy

Dear Lord I pray for @wmu'14 about the girl friend problem. I understand I'm having the same issue. Lord if you don't have anyone for us. Then please help us to manage our unsatisfied drives. In Jesus Name Amen


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my coworkers sister who is back in the hospital.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I continue to progress with my goals and don't be stagnant.


----------



## The Linux Guy

I'm not feeling well today. I feel jittery. I feel scared. I feel stupid. I feel unforgiven. I feel like I can't spell. I feel frustrated. I feel like I need help. I feel like Hell is calling out my name. I feel like I'll always be the same. I don't understand how come God doesn't deliver me of this. Please pray.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## The Linux Guy

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Prayed


Thank you. :smile2:


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I'm not getting sick, pray we can fix our broken window, and pray the rest of the week goes well for me, been rough.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that rides go well for me this week and next.


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

I pray for more economic opportunities, and to eventually become self employed. I pray for God to put a wall between me and my flatmate, I pray that my flatmate will get really scared of me and not bother me anymore. He will just leave me alone.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my schedule doesn't change at work.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my coworker is ok.


----------



## wmu'14

Friendship healing


----------



## Kevin001

^^ prayed


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my coworker's proposal goes well this week.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my friend is ok, haven't heard from them in awhile.


----------



## lily

@Kevin001, prayed!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Thanks


^ you're welcome! The virus situation bothers me a lot but I'm a child of God so I shouldn't be bothered by it. Would like prayer, thanks a lot


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Prayed


Thanks


----------



## Fun Spirit

I just saw 11:11am today. Yesterday I saw 1:11, 2:22 and 4:44. I know they are angel numbers and yet it is hard to apply their meaning to your life. Not everyone has a job, money and in a love life so how can you truly apply it in those areas? The numbers can can tell you to have more creative energy and such. That you are on the right path. Too many interpretations. Some believable because it resonates and yet in another moment..........ah never mind.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my mom who is having a heart procedure done tomorrow.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I can simplify my life.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I figure out my living situation soon.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my foot heals up.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my friend is ok.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I am able to reach more people with the Gospel.


----------



## VIncymon

GOD please help Kevin find a suitable living situation. All things are possible for your Holiness.

Lord please help the previous user's friend.

Lord please help me, strengthen my mind so that I may be able to cope with the intense loniless of working on an isolation unit. So many days and weeks treating COVID-19 patients, away from my fiancee and my family. Unable to travel anywhere. So many hours spent with nothing to do in a small space.....
It's hard. I'm trying to remain upbeat, hopeful and motivated. Exercising. But it's hard


----------



## Kevin001

^^ praying


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I practice the fruit of the spirit more.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend's aunt who is sick.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my coworker who has covid.


----------



## Fun Spirit

^ I prayed for you Kevin. 

Sent from The Secret Sevice using Obama's Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks!

Pray I don't get sick


----------



## Kevin001

Pray God continues to open doors for me.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my friend is ok.


----------



## VIncymon

Kevin001 said:


> Pray my friend is ok.


I pray God bless Kevin, who is a great source of spiritual support for us here.

May the Lord shine favour on you, bless you with abundance and health, that you may continue to do the great work you do.

Whatever doors you feel may be closing in on you in your life, I pray that God has mercy on you and flings those doors back open.

For we know that though Job could not count the grains of sand of the earth and never understood God's ways (neither do we, frankly) .....God did bless Job with double abundance at the end of his trial.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my car doesn't need a new tire, just air.


----------



## love is like a dream

I know there are problems that only God can solve by changing people's hearts and minds.


----------



## VIncymon

love is like a dream said:


> I know there are problems that only God can solve by changing people's hearts and minds.


Lord knows.... seeing that messaged typed above by you particularly strikes close to home. Its really frustrating when ppl don't see the good you try to do for them.


----------



## love is like a dream

I'm in a lot of pain. a depression, immense sadness i don't wish on anyone. there's one thing like a light/hope. one specific something i hope/want it to happen. Please pray.


----------



## VIncymon

love is like a dream said:


> I'm in a lot of pain. a depression, immense sadness i don't wish on anyone. there's one thing like a light/hope. one specific something i hope/want it to happen. Please pray.


We offer up our prayers for you. May you know joy and happiness once more. May your sadness be replaced with contentment, my your depression be blown away like a ray of sunshine after the storm


----------



## VIncymon

Kevin001 said:


> Pray my car doesn't need a new tire, just air.


Pray that whatever becomes of your Car, God will provide you with the means. If its a new tire, God will bless you with the finances. Amen.


----------



## Kevin001

VIncymon said:


> Pray that whatever becomes of your Car, God will provide you with the means. If its a new tire, God will bless you with the finances. Amen.


It was a new battery I need a few days ago, car is doing fine now .


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my acne doesn't flare.


----------



## VIncymon

Pray that God will give me the strength to perform when I go back to work....despite my recent breakup. Pray that God gives me the strength to face the situation, awkward questions and possible embarrassment and weird stares that i may have to face.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I don't have an abscess or anything been having back gum pain.


----------



## VIncymon

lily said:


> Dear heavenly Father God, I'm feeling really anxious again and I don't know why it has taken so long and it still hasn't gone away when I've been doing the right things
> I want to feel Your love, God/Lord Jesus
> Lord Jesus/Father God, you would not allow any harm on me if it's not Your good-will. I prayed about it and would like to know if there's anything I could do to not have this hurtful, terrible, haunting anxiety anymore. I would like prayer that Satan and every kind of evil on his side won't be able to block me in any way or form from being free of anxiety again, in Jesus' name! Amen!
> I would like prayer
> thanks so tremendously/extraordinarily
> 
> ^prayed!


amen. prayed.


----------



## VIncymon

lily said:


> VIncymon said:
> 
> 
> 
> amen. prayed.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks I do feel a lot better now. I would like prayer for all evil to be out of my way and to be completely recovered/healed soon. Thanks a lot! More than that. r you really a Christian VIncymon? I don't recognize you much.
Click to expand...

Sadness comes in waves. Sometimes i feel righteously angry at my ex for dumping me.....but other times I remember the loss of knowing that I'm single and no longer getting married. Today is one of those days. Oh Lord I need your strength.

I just....feel like doing nothing. But i got to go to work.

I'm glad to hear you feel better.


----------



## VIncymon

lily said:


> VIncymon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadness comes in waves. Sometimes i feel righteously angry at my ex for dumping me.....but other times I remember the loss of knowing that I'm single and no longer getting married. Today is one of those days. Oh Lord I need your strength.
> 
> I just....feel like doing nothing. But i got to go to work.
> 
> I'm glad to hear you feel better.
> 
> 
> 
> ^prayed! And thanks. So I take it you're not really a Christian since you haven't answered the question? like you're a trying it out or new Christian? it's ok though if you don't wish to answer this question. it's possible though, to grow a lot as a new Christian if you're led to the right/helpful resources.
Click to expand...

I am a Christian. Part of me feels angry at God. Even though I know that's not the "proper response" ...i


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my family comes together this Christmas.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray the end of the year goes well for everyone, been a long year.


----------



## Dan the man

Pray everyone on here keeps their cool and keeps it together.


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my acne becomes stable.


----------



## Dan the man

Done Kevin

Pray for my parents who are diagnosed with Covid


----------



## Kevin001

^^ prayed!


----------



## Dan the man

Pray I make out all right with this snowstorm about to hit


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed

Pray this skin rash goes away.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Prayed
> 
> Pray this skin rash goes away.


^prayed!


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thank you, still dealing with it .


----------



## Dan the man

I'll pray the rash don't come back.



Pray I make it through Friday and have enough motivation for my night coursework


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Thank you, still dealing with it .


^^prayed again - keep in mind not to only think it will go away but observe if God leads you to something to help you and pray that it'll be obvious to you so you'll follow it, God bless you, still dealing with extraordinary anxiety from OCD with #'s


----------



## shouldeyefallbehind

The social support services I am getting are coming to an end soon. I have identified some groups I could go to, but I get quite bad social anxiety. I really don't like meeting new people. But I realise, that if I am ever going to escape this prison of isolation, I have no choice. Looking back I realise now that, the reason I was behaving so strangely was because I was lonely. I just had nothing else to compare it to. I also realise that some people tried to reach out to me, but I was too defensive. I guess I really didn't want anyone getting close to me. 
Prayer that I am able to push through my anxiety and find a place where I have some sense of acceptance and belonging .


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Praying bro, God has you .


----------



## lily

I seem to feel better now in terms of OCD, manageable. I had a positive thought among other positive thoughts I made for myself. I very much appreciate others' prayers and my prayers for me that God listened to and seemed to have done for me, it's touching what God seemed to have done for me, I've developed more in terms of my spiritually concerning sin but no one should judge others who struggle with sin because they too have struggles and make mistakes, it says in the Word 'do not judge or you too will be judged'.


----------



## lily

the extraordinary ocd with #'s related to bad things and events came back again today  i definitely feel i need treatment right now but I cannot find a good, available emdr therapist, your prayers are extraordinarily appreciated kevin001, sorry for the bother


----------



## Kevin001

Pray the weather doesn't get bad here.


----------



## lily

dear heavenly Father God, I pray for kevin001 the weather doesn't get bad over there for him in Lord Jesus' name amen


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Thanks  its sleeting now eek.


----------



## lily

^ You're welcome


----------



## Kevin001

Pray this weather passes, we've never experienced anything like this.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Pray this weather passes, we've never experienced anything like this.


how is the weather?

let's pray for the Covid-19 and variants viruses


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> how is the weather?
> 
> let's pray for the Covid-19 and variants viruses


Pretty bad have you heard of all the snow/ice issues in the south?


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Pretty bad have you heard of all the snow/ice issues in the south?


is it about Texas, how it's supposed to be hot but it has been snowing and that has never happened before? Things are scary now


----------



## lily

Dear Father God, we know that in the End Times the world will be destroyed by fire but if you can relieve the global warming as much as possible may you do so. And we know that in the End times there will be various pestilences but we do not know what pestilences you are talking about, if you can end these ones as soon as possible may you do so. I am also going through OCD w/ #'s related to bad things and events and would like to pray that you give me continual peace during this time as I try treatment w/ medication and that you lead me in the way in which I should go with your eye upon me with regard to healing and restoration as much as possible and in regards to my life which is also a promise in Your Word for Your children, thanks so extraordinarily in Jesus' name I pray Amen


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> is it about Texas, how it's supposed to be hot but it has been snowing and that has never happened before? Things are scary now


Yeah I'm in louisiana and its bad here too, should improve today though.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Yeah I'm in louisiana and its bad here too, should improve today though.


Ok I hope it does.


----------



## Dan the man

Pray I make it through next week


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed.

Pray my acne doesn't come back, I've been semi stable but still afraid it will.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Prayed.
> 
> Pray my acne doesn't come back, I've been semi stable but still afraid it will.


dear Father God, I pray Kevin001's acne doesn't come back, you are God almighty, you know how to deal with this, thank you Your will be done in Jesus' name, Amen


----------



## Kevin001

Pray we don't have any busted pipes


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Pray we don't have any busted pipes


dear Father God who is in heaven, I pray that Kevin001 doesn't have any busted pipes. May you protect him and his household, that everything's going to be ok, You will help if anything thank you in Jesus' name, Amen!


----------



## VIncymon

Pray for God's guidance in the new work week. Pray for his grace to deal with work frustrations.


----------



## lily

VIncymon said:


> Pray for God's guidance in the new work week. Pray for his grace to deal with work frustrations.


Dear Father God, I pray for VIncymon to receive guidance from you in the new work week as he is supposedly a believer/Christian and You do help Your children and you have said in your Word, 'I will teach you and guide you in the way that you should go with my eye upon you'. I pray for your grace to be upon him as he deals with work frustrations thank you, in Jesus' name, Amen


----------



## lily

My psychiatrist called me and I get an earlier appointment and I hope I get around to the right medication that would help me with OCD and that everything's eventually going to be ok 0


----------



## VIncymon

lily said:


> My psychiatrist called me and I get an earlier appointment and I hope I get around to the right medication that would help me with OCD and that everything's eventually going to be ok /forum/images/SAS_2015/smilies/tango_face_angel.png


Pray that you get some answers with your OCD, and that the Holy Spirit alleviates your suffering


----------



## VIncymon

I pray for a spirit of calm and wisdom as I deal with some unpleasantness at work, people testing my patience/goodwill etc.


----------



## lily

VIncymon said:


> Pray that you get some answers with your OCD, and that the Holy Spirit alleviates your suffering


thanks VIncymon, r u a Christian? And if you r, I'm curious what level Christian r u? I recall I asked you this before but I forgot your answer. I hope I didn't offend


----------



## lily

VIncymon said:


> Pray that you get some answers with your OCD, and that the Holy Spirit alleviates your suffering


I love this prayer. Agreed. I pray I get the right answers in concern of the OCD I've been experiencing. I am scared and insecure about this and I have to have a coping mechanism and I pray I don't have to be scared anymore. And I agree that I pray the Holy Spirit alleviates my suffering or some source from God will alleviate my suffering from OCD to no more, thank you so extraordinatory God if you will do this is for me, you're a God of lovingkindness, mercy and grace, thank you so much in Jesus' name I pray, Amen



VIncymon said:


> I pray for a spirit of calm and wisdom as I deal with some unpleasantness at work, people testing my patience/goodwill etc.


Father God, I pray you will grant VIncymon a spirit of calm and wisdom and we know through your word in proverbs you offer wisdom as he deals with some unpleasantness at work with You Lord whatever the circumstance may be, thank you if you will do this as he is supposedly Your child and therefore a child of the Most High God, in Jesus' name I pray, Amen

VIncymon, the reason I asked if you're a Christian is because some people only come to God when they're doing badly but they're not committed Christians, people like that are usually baby Christians but I appreciate your words greatly in prayer, it was comforting, thanks a lot


----------



## Kevin001

Pray I find more work soon.


----------



## VIncymon

Kevin001 said:


> Pray I find more work soon.


Lord we pray that Kevin will find fulfilling employment soon. Something that he genuinely enjoys doing. 
Amen.


----------



## Kevin001

VIncymon said:


> Lord we pray that Kevin will find fulfilling employment soon. Something that he genuinely enjoys doing.
> Amen.


Thanks bro


----------



## lily

VIncymon said:


> Lord we pray that Kevin will find fulfilling employment soon. Something that he genuinely enjoys doing.
> Amen.


it's ok you don't want to answer. I love your prayers!


----------



## Kevin001

Looks like my mom is really leaving sometime this year, pray I'll be ok and able to afford housing.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like my mom is really leaving sometime this year, pray I'll be ok and able to afford housing.


aw, leaving where? Dear Lord, I pray that Kevin001 will be ok with his mom leaving some time this year and he'll be able to afford housing. Amen


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> aw, leaving where? Dear Lord, I pray that Kevin001 will be ok with his mom leaving some time this year and he'll be able to afford housing. Amen


Closer to family


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Closer to family


it's better if you also go with them or they come to you guys


----------



## Kevin001

lily said:


> it's better if you also go with them or they come to you guys


Idk I need my independence.


----------



## VIncymon

Kevin001 said:


> Looks like my mom is really leaving sometime this year, pray I'll be ok and able to afford housing.


We pray for the Health of Kevin's Mom.
May your time remaining with her be fulfulling. May she and the rest of the family get closure before the inevitable.

Lord please requesting some assistance with my Mom, even just to halt the progress of her disease for a lil while.....

I recognize and accept that since I have to start back dating from scratch , if I do get to the point of marriage again...my mother may not evn recognize me, but I still pray, I know all things are possible through you, Lord.


----------



## Kevin001

VIncymon said:


> We pray for the Health of Kevin's Mom.
> May your time remaining with her be fulfulling. May she and the rest of the family get closure before the inevitable.
> 
> Lord please requesting some assistance with my Mom, even just to halt the progress of her disease for a lil while.....
> 
> I recognize and accept that since I have to start back dating from scratch , if I do get to the point of marriage again...my mother may not evn recognize me, but I still pray, I know all things are possible through you, Lord.


Whats her illness?


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Idk I need my independence.


ok


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for my friend who is dealing with an infection.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that my mom finds a car soon, less stress for everyone.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that we don't have mold or busted pipes.


----------



## VIncymon

I pray for God's healing onto your friend @Kevin001 , for your Mom, for the busted Pipes...my God pass over his divine strength of these problems.

Pray for my own health. For my Mom. Lord I know your wisdom is devine, but I still lift my burdens to you.


----------



## Kevin001

VIncymon said:


> I pray for God's healing onto your friend @Kevin001 , for your Mom, for the busted Pipes...my God pass over his divine strength of these problems.
> 
> Pray for my own health. For my Mom. Lord I know your wisdom is devine, but I still lift my burdens to you.


Thanks bro praying for ya.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray this skin rash I have goes away and I get my tax refund back soon.


----------



## lily

Kevin001 said:


> Pray this skin rash I have goes away and I get my tax refund back soon.


^prayed!


----------



## Kevin001

^^


----------



## Dan the man

Kevin, good seeing you agin

pray I have a safe trip coming up


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Done!


----------



## Dan the man

^^^ Thank You!

Pray I have a good week ahead


----------



## Kevin001

Pray that I find more work soon.


----------



## lily

^prayed!


----------



## jason86

May God give us wisdom and show us what to do in life.
May God help us to overcome our challenges.
All over the Bible, people spoke blessings to each other.


----------



## Kevin001

Pray my tire appointment goes well tomorrow.


----------



## Dan the man

Hope it went well Kev

pray for my dads prostate


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Oh it did lol I didn't need tires so I saved some money. Praying for your dad for sure.


----------



## Dan the man

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Oh it did lol I didn't need tires so I saved some money. Praying for your dad for sure.


Thank You.

Pray for people dealing with Ida


----------



## Lauralyn

Grandpa getting open heart surgery


----------



## Kevin001

Oh wow prayed!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for me guys, I might have covid. Hope to get results back soon.


----------



## Dan the man

praying Kev


----------



## Dan the man

pray for a peaceful Friday and weekend


----------



## Kevin001

^^ thanks bro and prayed!


----------



## Kevin001

Pray for a friend's wife who might have cancer.


----------



## MusicAndNature FTW

Pray that I can develop what feels like an actual connection with another human being. Sometimes, maybe even most of the time, I can't stand talking to friends I've known for half my life. It's difficult to talk to family as well, even to my parents with whom I still live, about my troubles. All I really do around them is vent when things don't go well at work, say goodnight before going to bed, say goodbye before heading out for work, and... that's it. I go to church with them most of the time, say grace before meals and stuff like that... but if something troubles me deeply, I'm never able to have a serious conversation about it. Not with them or anyone. Instead I just brood over it and let them wonder what's wrong. It's this feeling of "why bother?". I don't necessarily have to find a special someone (although that would be nice too) I just need one person that I can feel a real connection with. Someone with whom conversation feels natural and that I can share thoughts, ideas and troubles of all sorts with completely openly. I do talk to God in prayer as often as I remember or need to but... well I don't know. Some things just don't seem to change.


----------



## Dan the man

done ^

pray the holiday season goes well for me and well all members here


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed!

Pray my return to work goes well .


----------



## MusicAndNature FTW

Keeping you guys in my prayers.

Pray for my dad in the hospital that his health improves enough for him to get surgery on an incisional hernia that's been causing him a lot of suffering. Hopefully very soon.


----------



## VIncymon

MusicAndNature FTW said:


> Keeping you guys in my prayers.
> 
> Pray for my dad in the hospital that his health improves enough for him to get surgery on an incisional hernia that's been causing him a lot of suffering. Hopefully very soon.


Prayed.
Pray for my Mum guys who's got terrible Parkinson's.


----------



## Kevin001

^^ Prayed

Pray that I'm able to reach more people with the Gospel


----------



## VIncymon

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Prayed
> 
> Pray that I'm able to reach more people with the Gospel


Amen. I pray for a revival to this website. So that it will once again thrive and serve as a support for younger SAers as it had for me.

Pray for my career struggles and uncertainties ahead. I am trying so hard to keep my faith in God strong...despite not seeing a way out of my current situation. So much of it feels out of my control.


----------

